# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls - *Part 17 *



## wouldloveababycat

New Home .. May It Bring Lots of 2009   and       Happy  

  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~ 

TK ~ 

Misty ~ 

Reesy ~ 



DK ~ due to test 6th Jan 

CU ~ due to test 9th Jan 

Serenfach ~ due to test 11th Jan 

Jenny W ~ Due to test 15th Jan 

FO ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Lentil ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Joe&WillsMummy ~ due to test 27th Jan 

J9 ~ due to test Jan 29th


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo bagged the first post 

P.S Cat thanks for editing the list x


----------



## Shellebell

me and Cat trying to do the same thing at the same time


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,


My last period was 26th November hun, and I live in Reading,Calcot near juntion 12?

Hiya Shell


----------



## Topkat08

U know what they say Shelle... great minds think alike   x 

Reesy see uve got ur ticker up   does it feel surreal or what?! x


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo knowing me and Cat it's   minds think alike


----------



## serenfach

Hey, DK.. we're testing the same day  

If I forget to say later, good luck!   My thoughts will be with you on the day Xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey tk, I had to cancel my ticker cant do it keeps coming up wrong?arghh!!!!!

but it does feel good


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley     hiya mate   well once a Clomid Nutter always a Clomid Nutter   ..there are lots of names missing on the due to test list so please pm me and I will add you on  

I think I prob only ovulated yesterday so think testing will be later for me DK/CU 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Rees hun you have too much info in your signature, so it won't let you add the new ticker   Try deleting the one you have on there at the mo


----------



## clomid user

DK ..im from grays hunny not far from you...cat did you get bad pains when you ov or did you get the pains before you ov cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

TK   new you would get the first post  

Soz i had a bit of a moan earlier, the clomid is making me feel a bit poo

I promise i'll try and stay   

love you all

Fo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fire Opal .. That is what we are here for hunny   we will all send you lots of 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hello ladies in this nice new room!

How are we all?xxxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi girls just to let you know I unfortunately m/c yesterday quite devastated will be joining you again once I get the go ahead from the cons.

x


----------



## Topkat08

Now Now FO put the bat down   lol x stop apologizing for being down, we all have/had days like that x 

Woohoo Ressy nice ticker  

DK im good thx, how r u?! x


----------



## Topkat08

OMG RJ im so so sorry to hear that hun     x


----------



## Fire Opal

RJ is so sorry to here your news,        

take care hun

fo


----------



## DK

Rj im so sorry to hear that hun!   for you! Its devastating i know but in time it will get easier, make sure you rest! Love to you and DH  

Fo i always have days like that and you all been so lovely to me its your turn now! we are all here if you need us!  

Tk: That thing we was talking about, results are tomorow will email you soon as i know! Im ok thanks just had t now have terrible tooth ache  

Off home from In laws soon, has been lovely weekend! x


----------



## JamesBrown

RJ - So sorry


----------



## clomid user

RJ...im so sorry hunny  chin up sweetie    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies,

I am such an evil grump and v teraful too - dont remember this from Clomid before - also have a few twinges in ovary area and bad night sweats - I am taking this as all good signs that its working! 

Lovely list organiser ladies - please could you add me as a January tester too? prob 20 jan if no AF by then as mine can be an absent old witch when she is playing up - hopefully for the right reasons in Jan 09 eh??! I am on cd 9 at the mo xxxxxxxx


----------



## FlossyFly

Congrats Misty and Rees  
Sorry RJ - the same happened to me in in July but i tried to be positive and think if I did it once I will do it again.

AF arrived a few days ago. Have started my 150mg dose and so far so good.......Maybe I am immune to its effects!


----------



## Lentil

RJ - I am so so sorry honey. I missed you post.       Also happened to me in May 08 xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies

Sorry not been around so much, had a busy few weeks xx xxx

Really sorry RJ - take care honey xxxxx

Reesy congratulations sweety           

I am well, 9 weeks yippee....roll on scan 19th Jan xxxxxxxx

 all da girls xx

Dilly


----------



## Lettsy

Helloooooooo Ladies

Merry Chrimbo and Happy New Year to everyone.
WOW   how many BFP's, that has to be a record surely! 
Congrats to Rees and Misty      

TK, CR, Hope, J9, Serenfach, DK, Shellbel, Harmony, Dilly, CU, Jenny,  

FO chin up gal, we're all here for ya, and we all have days when we feel the same way!

RJ -  , Thinking of you hun

Lentil - Keep Smiling, I get tearful lots as well, and I only on 50mg of Clomid 

wouldlovebabycat, please can I be added to your due to test list, I think I will be testing on the 12th January.

I've had a week with the in-laws and and my brother in law and his wife and toddler. It was lovely to see them but I found it difficult as she is due to have baby number two in a couple of weeks. Found myself staring at her bump and welling up with tears. I'm sure it will be my turn one day.
Anyway the day after we came back I went to see my mum, I could sense something was wrong. She then told me that my brother and his girlfriend were expecting a baby and I promptly burst into tears. Probably not the best of reactions but I couldn't help it. Then the classic line . . .  they weren't even trying.  . I am actually over the moon for them and i'm so pleased my brother is going to be a dad but I can't talk about it without crying at the moment    I suppose i'm just feeling sorry for myself? 
God I must be so miserable to be around, my DH needs a medal!
    
Hello to anyone i've missed

Bye for now

Sx


----------



## Lettsy

ooh forgot to say i'm not taking my temp this month. Thought i'd chill out for a month and try to relax and not think about TTC. Yeah right! of course I know what day of my cycle i'm on so i'm just as anxious knowing that it's close to ovulation time! 


Sx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Huge congratulations for all the  

Mine this time was as I am expecting with every cycle a   

Oh well cycle nunber 2 here we go!!

Hope you all had a good cristmas

Sarah x


----------



## serenfach

RJ.. you don't know me, I'm new, but I read your post and just wanted to send a hug out to you. Sorry to hear your news  

Best of luck and much   for the next step of your journey Xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

RJ - - we haven't spoken before but   . I had early m/c eng aug 08 . . . it's awful. Look after yourself. We r all here for u hon. XX

Sorry haven't been on all day, been watching dr who on sofa with ds1 !

How r all you lovely ladies? 

Off for more cuddles now, they really helping me today... dunno bout my 8 yr old Joe    

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

Ello stranger i mean Lettsy   hope ur alright hun! sorry to hear ur feeling all emotional at the mo hun but i think ur reaction is normal, especially knowing what ur going through   but like u said... it will be ur turn soon! Think its good that ur taking a month out from charting, it can get so obsessive but u never know, if ur relaxing about it all n not stressing out i might work! x   hope u had a good xmas x 

Hiya Sarah, how r u hun?! x sorry to hear about the bfn   hoping the new year brings u some luck   x 

J&WM ~ hope u having a good cuddle up   not sure about the dr who bit tho   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi TK! Oh I dunno ....dr who is quite fit lol! Maybe I should watch it when bms gets a bit boring might perk me up a bit           How ru today pg laydeeeeeeeee ? I am swinging between tearful and positive. DH went out today and bless him came back with 3 pots of Q10 . . . didn't say a word other than thought it might help if he took it with me. Bless him  



Lettsy - - Haven't spoken to u before but sorry ur feeling down   I swing between positive and tearful at moment, and put it down to it being end of the yr and it makes it harder..... yet another yr ttc   Still , as we can see from all the many BFP's this month IT DOES HAPPEN! It'll be our turn soon hon    

Well my AF is mega heavy this month, so have been googling it, and am I right in thinking it means I had a decent womb lining?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

J&WM ~  bet ya hubby would have something to say hearing u say that so just imagine ur hubby IS dr who   Hope ur swinging more to the positive side then the tearful side   sorry to hear af is being a witch with a 'B' x cant help ya about the womb lining as i know nothing about it  

Im good thanks hun, belly feels a bit sensitive at the mo but a part from that im gooooooood   x


----------



## MistyW

RJ - I am so sorry sweetheart.  That is such sad news, and I just hope that you are ok  
Hi to everybody else out there.  It will happen for everybody   It took me nearly 5 years to get UTD, so I know how hard it can be.  It's tough watching everybody else getting there first and thinking that it's never going to happen... but you have to believe that it will   
Can I just recommend reading Toni Wescher's 'Taking Charge of your Fertility'.  It is exceptionally well written, and proves just how important temperature charting is. Please girls, think seriously about buying it x
PS - No, I'm not on commission  
PPS - TK - I'm too scared to do another test


----------



## Topkat08

Oi Oi Misty how r u hun?! have u got any more of those strip tests left & have u only done the 2?! i dont know how ur holding out! as soon as i got the bfp i coulodnt stop doing them ''just to make sure''    x

Ur temps still looking good.... Do another test!!! Now!!! lol x

P.S why havent u put a ticker up?!


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK
I have got tests left but I'm just too scared to test again  .  It's daft I know, but I like this feeling and I don't want to lose it.
I'll be calling my docs tomorrow.  Once it's confirmed officially, I'll do the whole ticker thingymajiggy  
Hope it goes well with the midwife on Tuesday.  She better look after you


----------



## Topkat08

Aww Misty  ur not going to lose this for another 8 months atleast hun x is ur doc goping to do a blood or urine test do u know?! the reason i ask is that my doc said that they _dont _ do either n just go by the hpt's ive done myself  x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies well landed in about hour ago, jack is still up he is so excited hehe bless him!

How is everyone this evening? x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dk, glad u got back alright x bless Lil J   x glad u all had a good time! x I read ur msg earlier but forget to reply, make sure u do let me know 2morrow n remember u can pm me at any time    x


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK - I'm not sure what they are going to do to me  
I'll report back in the morning x
Did you say that you are getting an early scan?  How did you manage to wangle that?
Hi DK - How's you?  BTW, I think those pains you have been having are a good sign


----------



## Topkat08

Misty no news on a scan yet but im booked on 2 see a midwife on Tues so see what happens then! If i were u try n talk to a doc instead of the dippy receptionist b/c i was told i *would not  * be able to see a m/w till im atleast 8/9 weeks but when i spoke to my doc, she booked me in over the phone x


----------



## DK

tk: Misty, we are in safe and sund thank you, and the house was not to cold thank god, nice ad warm now  very hungry though, god i have put on so much weight! Jack is a nightmare its all quiet up there so maybe   he gone to sleep! Pest   4yr olds wat fun hehe! (wouldnt change him for the world though)

Ladies i have not stopped weeing i normally get it around ov but by my chart it say i ov days ago? its far to early to be preg signs?could it be water infection??

Misty You need to just go to the gps and demand!!!!!!!!! not sure what is going on with me, so dont think we have had another  BMS to concieve this month! I was thinking right i had 3 eggs, 1 19mm, 1 16mm and 1 12mm, which gemma declared 2 as being good! If this month dont work for us should i go up to 150mg? gemma has said stay on 125mg but if i take more wont it make the eggs bigger and beta?She was also saying about giing me injections to trigger them?god i aint got a clue!   x


----------



## DK

Ladies have finally managed to add pics! This is jack


----------



## MistyW

Hi DK - don't know about the weeing lots, I'm afraid.  I was weeing a lot over Chrimbo but it seems to have settled down today.  Does it hurt?  If it does, you should see your gp, if it doesn't then it could be a sign  
Not sure about the folly sizes and the ov date, because I was never offered scans or bloods.  Don't worry about not getting enough BMS in, it only takes the once  
In fact, we had BMS every day last cycle and got a BFN.  We didn't have that much BMS this cycle and got a BFP - it's really strange!  I did get bad ov pains though, it helped us time our BMS (even though it was painful).
My word - DK!!! Jack is beautiful


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Just a quick hello, our central heating has broken so its freezing in here.

Oh yea I am testing on 15th Jan - for the testing list,

RJ -   so sorry, thinking about you

Misty -     waiting to hear some more news from you will be checking in to see what the result of your doctors appt.  Also just be really cheeky and ask for an early scan they may give you one.  My doctor is set up to give me an early scan after the consultant wrote to him and said I must have it if I get pregnant.  There could be twins in there and they should check for that.

TK - good luck with the midwife, will be thinking about you

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi jenny hun our heating has broken to it happening last night and i swear its getting colder bloody council said thay might come out tom but thay dont know,im sooooooooooooo cold :-( xxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Jen and Harm.
Hope you two are wearing nice woolly hats and got some electric heaters going  
Typical that your boilers should break when it is freezing  
Just letting you know that I just called the surgery.  Have been given an appointment with the doctor at 11am this morning.  Have to take a sample of wee.  Please keep everything crossed for me girlies, am really really nervous.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies,

MISTY  - - Good luck this morning hon . . . looked at ur chart looking FAB! Will check back regularly for updates!

Morning all other lovely ladies, 

X Nik


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Misty                               

Morning All ..Hope those of you with no heating are well wrapped up ..as we are forecast to have a really brrrr cold spell  

Cat x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning Cat,

How ru today? 

My isn't it cold   . . . still means we might get snow I've just read!     I LOVE snow! 

My clomid hasn't arrived at the chemist yet    . . .got enough to take only 100mg today unless it arrives later. I am due to take 150 like yesterday and day before. . . will it really muck things up?   In a bit of a panic in case it doesn't arrive tomorrow. If I only take 3 days instead of 5 does it wipe the month off?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

Misty good luck (even tho u dont need it  ) at ur docs this morning hun! make sure u let us know how u get in.... or else   

Jenny ~ sorry 2 hear about ur heating hun! trust it 2  up when u need it the most  

Harm ~ have a duvet day   hope ur alright (apart from being cold)  

Cat ~ good morning hun   how r u?! how come u havent added urself to the list   x

J&WM ~ how r u this morning?! x

DK ~ Jack is a lil cutie


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning TK . . . I am ok just bit anxious bout clomid . . see below hon! Ru excited bout tomorrow? I know I am  

Jenny and Harm . . .slipper socks and hot choc, sofas and duvets! You've got the excuse lol! 

DK - - just found the pic everyone talking about . .. he's LOVELY! 

Oooohhh, Cat, did you get my pm for testing dates?


----------



## MistyW

Hi JAWM, I'm no expert, but I really don't think it will muck it up if you take a lower dose today.  The general view here is that Clomid has a cumulative effect, so whether or not you take the same dose every day shouldn't really matter.
In fact, this will probably be the month you get your BFP and then everybody will be trying it


----------



## MistyW

PS - I would ring around other chemists to see if they have it in stock.  You can always ask for your prescription back and take it elsewhere.  It's not that rare a drug, so somebody somewhere should have it in stock.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Aw thanks Misty   u  u have reassured me no end     

Have you done a test this morning, when I had to go to have my pg confirmed I did one just to reassure myself   I took it with me and the doc said he wouldn't do one of theirs having seen it! Don't worry hon, you'll come back OFFICIALLY pregnant   Any idea on ur due date?

Oh I worry I'm even more     than normal . . . I'm soooooooo excited for you, TK and all the other  ladies! You are all an inspiration to keep going lol!

Good luck again hon    

Good idea bout the chemist!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning   Umm I havn't added myself to the list because    I am not sure when I will test and trying not to get too EXCITED /HOPEFUL / ASSESSING EVERY SYMPTOM etc   although saying that I have to contact the hospital if no AF 16 days from when I had my scan so guess that will be my test date   I feel really really swollen down there at the moment almost as if I am going to get AF at any moment   various sort of aches  and but I must stop analysing things ..  

I have added you all to the list I think .. just shout if you are not on there REALLY LOUD SO I CAN HEAR YOU !   I am off to find clothes today in the sale ..need more woolies 

Re your clomid the chemist should order it in for next day and if they cannot they should get it from another chemist for you ! or give your the prescription back 

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

J&WM ~ have i missed something?! why r u anxious about clomid?!   yep all excited about tomorrow but gonna keep that talk to a min  

Misty ~ r u ready yet?! bit early i know but how far from the docs do ya live?!   x

Cat ~ u say u wont analysis every lil thing now..... but we've all said that n cracked   lol x sending loads of     ur way!

P.S Misty rub the screen NOW!!!

PPS everyone else rub the screen.............................NOW!!!!! lol x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rubbed it   I say I won't analyse but always do   as I don't normally ovulate off medication I am bound to have different feelings anyway so all the feelings I have are probably from ovulating ..which is a good thing and the swimmers should have been there waiting so        trying to stay hopefully optimistic without going overboard

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girlies,

how are we?

Tk ~ I called my clinic today and she said I need to have a blood test to check progestorone levels did you have one of those?she said that results will be back on Friday and if all ok scan will be booked in for 6-7 weeks,also do you have funny pains sometimes tiny bit like af pains,they worry me?14 hpt all bfp's..praying bambino stays im so happy but scared too hun? how do you feel?
Misty is also 4 weeks and 5 days ish ...


----------



## Topkat08

Cat ~ first come first served... good luck for this month hun! really hope it happens for u    

Morning Reesy how r u hun?! im going to pm in reply to ur Q   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Im ok just a bit tired babes, I'll out for your pm


----------



## Topkat08

bless ya Reesy, its all good! just pm'd ya   x

Wheres everyone gone?! x


----------



## DK

Good monring ladies how are we all

Good lucky misty hun for the docs!

Rees how are you?has it sunk in yet your UTD hehe?

Good morning tk how are you hun?

Cat hi my cycle buddy how are you?

Jwm: How are you hun?

Any one i missed if so shout,    im sorry!
Thank you all ladies for your kind words about jack, he looks like butter wouldnt melt dont he! Pest bloody mid night he fell asleep! 
Umm No BMS for us! 
Im so upset woke up this morning in terrible pains really strong AF pains and even got pains in my knees which i always get before AF  

x


----------



## serenfach

TK, I can't quite believe I just rolled up my sleeve and rubbed ur screen fairy dust with.. my elbow!? LOL  I'm feelin it, though! Woohoo! 

Good luck at the docs, Misty Xx

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi TK . . . Will be on msn in a min if you fancy it? 

DK - - I'm ok hon, how ru?

Spoke to chemist (only one local) who have ordered it but for some reason there is a delay on it til WED! Only got enough for today which leaves me 2 days short. Do you think if I miss Tues but take wed it'll be ok, or am I better off taking todays (3rd day) then leaving it?


XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

DK - - Just read your post!

Honey it sounds like good news! It's only 7 dpo so isn't that too early for AF pains? Sounds like could be implantation?             

XX Nik


----------



## DK

ooooo i have msn to can i join in??

JwM: Would the pains be this painful if its inplantion?surely not?this is quite painful and terrible back ache to   I missed to days and just took it for 2days longer and i still had 3 eggs dont think your ment to but hey it worked hehe! xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dk . . when I had implantation with all 3 pg's (inc 2 ds) I thought I was coming on early. I found implantation pains really strong, though some women never get them!

Will pm you with my msn email hon

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

Morning Dk, im good thanks hun. How r u?!   x implantaion happens around 7-10dpo  

Serenfach ~ how r u today hun?! feeling a lil nutty lol x glad u rubbed the screen of  if it works u wont be laughing about it   x

J&WM ~ be on in a bit x 

Misty ~ Thinking about ur BB   dont forget ur pee & make sure it doesnt leak   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya DK and j&wm  

How are you both today?


----------



## DK

Thank you jwm can i have your msn to tk?

Rees im ok thanks in pain but ok! Its blooming AF i know it she coing early!   Hows u mummy?

Jwm: We have not had enought BMS hun, i really dont think or am   this has worked this month! Thank you though! x   

Today i am around 8dpo and my temp took another raise, thats not good is it?is it ment to drop when inplantion? x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi rees

How ru UTD laydeeeeeee??

I am in a tizz after telling myself no point getting upset that clomid not here . . . don't understand why delay . . . .I AM upset!   I took it cd2 and cd3 and only have 100mg left for today. Wasn't too worried bout it as thought I couldtake right dose tomorrow only now I'm gonna have to miss tomorrow completely.

When I do get it, do I take an extra day so I've done 6 days? Or do I just take 4 days this month. So gutted,,,, blxxdy chemists . . . .    Tried to ring clinic but still shut to c if they would be able to help.


----------



## Rees1978

Argh sorry to hear about the chemist not having clomid babes.. 

If I was you just take it when you have got the rest even though you have missed a day,remember clomid stays in your system for a month anyway?

Im ok hun,just tired cos waking and weeing all the time but still on a high and worried to though...


----------



## JW3

Hey Rees - congratulations fabulous news, there's been so many BFPs these last 2 months all that rubbing the screen must be paying off,  good luck for your progesterone result   


Got to run now off shopping for my new car.  Will check back in later want to know how Misty's appt has gone.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Waking and weeing is GOOD     lots of lovely pg hormones!

Think I will take when it comes and cross fingers still ov!

Didn't know it stays for a month . . . how come?

Can u take agnus castus with clomid?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Yes just tak it hun and see what happens.

I was told cloimd is a very strong drug thats why the SE's arent nice,but it does hang around for a while.

How was your xmas?

Glad weeing and waking is good,night before last and before that was awake almost all night weeing and just waking last night,so am tired but happy! no sickness yet though.

I have to log off soon to watch a film computer is going funny again..stupid virus..

Not looking foward to work tomorrow


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Thanks rees, 

u have made me more positive! My christmas was one of the best ever to be honest, maybe cos we didn't expect it to be. DH did say only one thing could have made it better bless him.

I'm not at work til term starts next mon but am already dreading it lol!

I had no actual sickness with either of the boys, just nausea from about 5 wks.

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Bless ya hun,im at work tomorrow but off wednesday and thurs back on friday dreading it!

Glad you had great xmas hun

xxxxxxxxxxxx
Mel


----------



## serenfach

lol TK, I was laughing at the fact my first instinct was to use my elbow!?!? 'Nutty' may just be the operative word for the day  

Does anyone here use a Clearblue fertility monitor?? 
I had 'raised' fertility on d12 and it's still raised!? Never happened before. I'm usually raised on days anywhere between 17 - 22 [last 4 cycles have been this way] and ov has shown at some point inbetween. I ran out of sticks this time though [grr] so I missed the couple of days where I believe I ov [ov signs and symptoms were strong, so I think I did - the nurse said my follie was 'ready to pop very soon' after my scan and that was on d12, too] so all fingers point to me ov 
Is it perhaps the Clomid giving me [well, my _monitor_] 'false readings'?? Has anyone else had this happen?

Also, this is waaaay tmi I know, but maybe it might help someone in future, too: when I have af, there is a sort of iron like smell to the blood. It isn't a 'bad' smell, but strong and unlike anything BUT iron. Just now when I did my pee stick, I could smell that smell, but no blood. Very strange. We did bms last night.. maybe that's it, but I've never had that smell from bms before. [Sorry.. I know it's ttttttmi, but I have no one else to share with] My DH just looked at me blank and said 'Women! Your bodies are like Latin scripture.. no one understands them! lol'

oh and ps - Rees.. I did leave a big congrats for you on the one of the other [last] pages, sweetie.. just wanted to say again, woohoo!


----------



## Topkat08

J&WM ~ if uve only got 100mg left, take 50 today & tomorrow & by weds u'll have u meds   atleast then u wont feel like uve missed out as much  

DK ~ will pm u my msn addy x 

Serenfach ~ lol x sorry i cant help ya with the fertility moniter as ive never used them and im a lil confused about the iron smell aswell   what cycle day r u on?! is it 2 early for af.... if so it could be a good sign   x 

OI Misty Moo u back from the quacks yet?! x


----------



## serenfach

TK  thanks for the reply.

I'm on cd19.. too early for af. Clomid can bring about early af though, I know that, but I have no signs of af at all.. and wowee do I ever have signs! Usually very painful ones and moods that could turn a cabbage red!  

It seems not many people have this monitor.. I'm really struggling to find any info anywhere. I'll keep looking..

Cheers me dears Xx


----------



## DK

tk can you please pm me your address that would be great i really need to chat! X


----------



## Lettsy

Morning all,

Topkat + beanie -  I've just rubbed the screen and nearly knocked the monitor off the desk 

Joeandwillsmummy, thank you for your support, I know, we'll all get there in the end! 

Serenfach - ELBOW?? . oh but hang on a minute . . . I used my chest Weird  . I don't use the clearblue fertility monitor mainly because I saw the price  I know what you mean though about the smell of blood/ Iron though. It happens to me occasionally and not always just before my AF starts, sometimes it's mid cycle, I can't explain it either.

Misty - Yoo hoo, Any news yet??

Rees, DK, wouldlovebabycat, FO, Harmony, Dilly, Helllooooooo

Ooh it's gonna be -4' c tonight and i've got to work   , Harm hope your heating gets sorted, otherwise wrap yourself up well hunny.

Sx


----------



## Topkat08

Serenfach ~ im feeling a nice bfp from u this month   x think the elbow thing has helped   x 

Dk ~ msn is playing up a bit hun so i can send u my addy but im not actually logged in x 

Lettsy ~ glad ur getting ur dose of my lucky dust   hope ur alright hun x 

*tick tock tick tock* OI Misty Moo r u back yet?! x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Lettsy.. nice to meet you!

I'm having a 'taz' as I call it.. a sudden burst if energy that usually sees me clean the house from top to bottom in one mad session.. it can turn me a bit flakey lol.. hence the whole elbow incident 

I'm glad I'm not on my own with the whole iron smell. It's bizzare.. not happened to me before. Ahh, something else for me to research [like I don't have enough already!?] We've been 5+ yrs ttc, but you know it's only now that I am starting to become ever such a little obsessed with it all. Probably because we are finally at the stage of receiving treatment - it gives me a lot more hope and positive vibe and the feeling that I am now REALLY doing ALL I possibly can 

I've been reading through this forum for a while now and hell do you girls ever deserve to give yourselves a HUGE hug!!!! 
Some stories here are so sad and tragic, while others are equally as awesome and filled with happiness  
That's life though.. a mixed bag, indeed!

EDIT: TK.. LOL.. stranger things have happened!!!!


----------



## MistyW

Hi girly whirlies
Serenfach - Sorry, I can't help you with your iron smelling wee wee   and I never did the OPKs so again, I'm a fat lot of use   Hope AF stays away, evil nasty witch  
DK - Don't worry about the AF pains.  I was getting them from about 5dpo and AF never showed.  In fact still getting a few odd pains now   Not sure what they are?
JAWM - The Clomid instructions say that you are OK to skip a day.  Just carry on the following day as normal and continue the 5 day course. It's a bummer about the chemist.  Have you tried ringing around?
Saw the doc today.  She said that they don't test wee for pregnancy (don't know why the receptionist told me take a sample  ) She said that hpt are so reliable that they just go from them.  She did, however, ask the nurse to take my blood - tested for HCG and Progesterone. Results should be back in 2 days.
OK, I was a bit disappointed because I had built myself up for it, so I did another cheapy test when I got in.  The line came up loud and proud!!!  Such a relief, but still a bit nervous waiting for the blood tests.


----------



## DK

Ok tk great thank you! x


----------



## Topkat08

Serenfach ~ seen as ur starting to become a lil obsessed, something else to help ya in that direction.... have u thought of charting ur body temp in the mornings or do u know when u ovulate?! x

Woohoo Misty Moo ur officially (i say!!!) UTD now put up ur ticker   x


----------



## DK

Woo hoo  Misty my friends, a def congrats is in order! UTD at last.... Enjoy it hun! x


----------



## serenfach

Hey, not to worry, Misty.. thanks for your reply anyway, Mrs Officially Preggers!  

TK, you psychic or what?? I have literally _just this minute _ been reading up on temp charts! Ya spooky bird! 
I don't know what to do now to be honest - my Clearblue monitor usually charts my fertile/ov days, but seeing as that seems to have gone bonkers this month [which still makes NO sense whatsoever] I may well invest in a pencil instead. The charts seem confusing mind you.. I might need some help. I found one I can print off the net.. I'll wait for the Old Nag to arrive, which hopefully she won't.. that mystical babydust covered elbow of mine is giving me good hope she will NOT appear!


----------



## MistyW

Serenfach - get the book, get the book, get the book (that's me hypnotising you!)
Chuck the expensive OPKs out and just learn how to read your body.  It's giving you all the information you need, you just need to know what to look for x
But I think your elbow may have just done the trick anyway


----------



## clomid user

misty w...when you say get the book are you on about toni w if you are then every one get that book its great...

hi serenfach..we havent spoke yet so hellooooooooo..i have to say i think you are pretty psychic aint you?its just a feeling i get
im a bit spooky like that hunny   hope you are ok anyway 

TK..being pregnant is the best  and most rewrding thing ever  its so life changeing over night...and when your little beanie is hear you will no woy i mean  or should i say beanies    i can def feel twins about on this board hehe..

rees..hope your ok hunny...i still carnt believe it 

jenny..hi hunny u ok??

DK..hi my friend cheer up babes i have those af pains 2 its not always bad news tho 

Hi to every body else


----------



## Topkat08

Serenfach ~ been called many things in my life but never physic   x

Misty Moo ~ nice to see ur ticker  

CU ~ how r u hun?! funny u should say that about twins... both mine & dps dads were twins n a few twins on my mums side of the family as well! all over xmas my mum n dp were laughing b/c they both think im having twins    Bring It On!!!!!!! LOL x


----------



## MistyW

Yes the book is Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler.  Everybody woman should buy it, whether they are trying to get pregnant or not!  It is brilliant.
   for twins - my grandad was a twin! 
CU - You are right about the AF pains, they can be a good sign too


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon eveyone,

Hey Misty I feel the same as you will have to wait for hcg and prog bloods results.but put your pg ticker up?x

TK ~ My grandad was also a twin no twins since then in our family,how do you know you may be having twins hun?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Reesy Roo ~ dont think u can tell if u having twins until u have a scan n if uve got 2 sacs then ur having twinnies x I'd love twins


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,When you having your scan? mine will be week 7.

I'd love twins too


----------



## clomid user

TWINS TWINS   
TK...MY DADS A TWIN AND SO IS DFS DAD I WOULD LIKE TWINS TO....  
ITS TWINS ALL ROUND


----------



## clomid user

TK...i had 3 follicals so you just never noooooooo 

im sending twins baby dust  so rub the screan 4 twins


----------



## MistyW

I used my elbow


----------



## serenfach

Omg.. my Niece has just gone into labour!! - least that's what they think at the moment. They've managed to stop the bleeding and given her steroids to keep the baby's lungs good. Baby is calm, strong heart beat.. and _was_ breach but he turned, so that's what they think brought about the possible early labour   Do you know, no word of a lie, but I said to DH earlier that I've felt 'strange' all day. A really 'baby baby baby' obsessive day for me .. it's why I've been on and off here so much today.

CU  You're not  - you're probably psychic! I'm a fledgling Medium [_fledgling _ being the operative word - walked away from Church after one too many bizzare experiences.. scared the bebuggery out of me. Can't 'control' it exactly, but it's still there]

Nice to meet you, too 

love love love and much  to everyone!


----------



## serenfach

LOL Misty.. Jeez, this elbow thing is catching on AND I'm hypnotized now, too?? Imagine the state I'm in!


----------



## DK

Hi ladies! Just been out to visit family and when i was out TMI: I went to the loo and had 2 strikes of bright red blood in pants and had some when i wiped  I know its early but i believe AF on her way! Its bright bright red blood  

serenfach hun wat week is your niece?

Hi CU my buddy how are you

xxx


----------



## MistyW

DK - Going on your past cycles, that's way too early to be AF!
 it's implantation


----------



## DK

Normally my cycles are long Misty but the last 2 have been sorting them self out, last one was 29 days  how good is that! I though maybe inplantion but surely that wouldnt be bright red and i would have these terrible pains! X


----------



## serenfach

Hi DK

She isn't due until February 11th!  Just spoke to my sis and she said they're trying to stop the labour and if they do, but it starts again, they won't stop it next time. Thing is, he was breach but he turned.. they think that is what has brought it on. My niece is doing well.. she's only 17 bless her and ill prepared still, but doing really well. Good girl!  Woohoo!

Hey, you're supposed to be testing same time as me in Jan, DK. Your af is mighty early if that's what it is    Although 'bright red' sounds like IMP bleeding   Don't want to get your hopes up, but I've read/heard it a few times..  Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## clomid user

DK...it could be implantation 

i had that on clomid they said it was blood from the follical cos they can bleed but its nothing to worry about... 

misty w...ive got my book out and im just haveing a read up.. 

serenfach...hope all is well with your niece sending her  yes hunny im psychic but im still unlocking my ability its very scarey
exp when spirit try to get to me at night i guess it takes time      did you say you are a mediumdo you do any kind of readings  cu.xx


----------



## MistyW

Wow, 2 spooky psychics on board    
Serenfachh - so sad to hear about your poor niece, she must be terrified.  She is in safe hands now, so hope it all settles down and baby is OK. Strong heartbeat is a good sign  
DK - I'm keeping everything crossed that you get no more blood.    it's implantation.  What dpo did Reesy get hers?
CU - Good girl for reading the book.  Come on everybody, get the book!!!!


----------



## serenfach

Thanks so much for all your thoughts for my niece. Much appreciated! 

Hey, CU  I used to do readings, but they turned out to be THAT general, there was no point in my saying anything anynore. I'm like one of those Mediums you see on the Rostrum, who people throw eggs at.. and shoes.. and.. well, you get the picture lol. 
I can't 'focus' it properly, so it comes out muddled and it ends up lots of people can take from what I give. From time to time, I receive 'stuff' and it IS in some sort of order. The person I then give it to can actually take all of it and it makes sense to them [doesn't to me] But even then, like with the last woman I gave something to at work, it was so emotional that I cried more than she did, so I tend to just keep things to myself nowadays 

It is scary, sweetie, but wonderful, too! A year ago, I would have said don't be scared of it.. embrace it.. develop it.. but I had an experience that blew my mind and I asked spirit to let me be for a while. They're still with me, but thankfully most don't push 
Long story short, some do push! A Medium I had a reading from told me there was a guy with him, apologising to me for frightening me. It's too long to bore you with, but basically something did happen [DH was here too] and it did scare the crap out of me. The spirit [he never said who he was] described it perfectly, exactly as it happened and apologised.. the spirit said he knew I knew he was there and I was ignoring him [which was true.. oops]

Anyhoo, I'm waffling! Sorry for disrupting the thread Xx


----------



## Topkat08

Ressy ~ i dont know anything about a scan yet till ive seen the midwife tomorrow. 

Serenach ~ sorry to hear about ur Niece hun, it must be horrible for her, bless her!   I hope everything goes well for her n the baby stops in till nearer the time s/he's due  

read what u just posted, spooky! i would completely  myself if anything like that happened   x 

DK ~ could be implantation hun   try not to stress out over it! x hope ur alright  

Misty Moo ~ have they booked u in to see a m/w yet or have u got to wait till the bloods come back?! x

CU ~ the race for twins is ON lol x

Serenfach & CU ~ make a prediction on who u believe could have twins! if one of u get it right.... u'll get a prize (not sure what yet  )


----------



## serenfach

TK if that prize has the word 'c h o c o l a t e' ANYwhere in the title, I'm in! Wahay!  

I'll get to work RIGHT away!  CU.. it's me an you, sweetie.. let's see what we can come up with.


----------



## Topkat08

Serenfach ~ ok a nice triple chocolate, chocolate thingymajiggy it is


----------



## clomid user

lol  TK...if we get it right could we have a bfp for our prize  

well ive already predicted the next bfp DK,CAT OR ME...so hears for twins im not going to go back on my word because i thought dk...
i did have a reading myself 5 years ago,and the man ws very good he said i wouldnt have any more children for 5 years but when i do i would have twin girls and then a son straight after that would make 5 kids omg 5 kids i will be


----------



## Topkat08

Ok make sure we dont forget!!! lol x CU how many kids would u like?! x


----------



## clomid user

TK...to be honest i would like another little girl and thats it ...they are hard work  

but no doubt i will end up with 5....my friends got 10 kids


----------



## Topkat08

5 kids isnt that bad CU! 10 is pushin it a bit tho lol x 

OK im starting to feel really bad talking about my pregnancy & just want to apologize to anyone that feels im rubbing it in, b/c im not! ive noticed another thread that has been set up that has made me feel really bad! I remember what it was like when someone would announce their pregnancy n although ur really pleased for them u cant help wishing it was u! & when it does finally happen u cant help but want to talk about it to someone about it n share ur joy! 

Im sorry if im offending anyone & i promise i will keep all pg talk to a min! x


----------



## clomid user

lol  i no wot you mean    

serenfach...wears your prediction

i said dk as i said that the other day but rees you keep poping into my head


----------



## Topkat08

CU u cant make to predictions for 2 bits of chocolate   LOL x


----------



## clomid user

TK...that wernt me that wanted CHOCS i wanted a bfp


----------



## clomid user

TK..when did you start to feel differant 

how meny dpo was you

wot were your symptoms cu xx


----------



## butterflywings

Sorry not been online much, hope everyone is keeping well and you
all had a good christmas xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

Butterflywings...hope you had a good crimbo...happy new year to you to hope it brings you a bfp    
cu.xx


----------



## serenfach

Lentil << that's the name that sticks out for me. It's Lentil for twins! I don't know if it will be next month or not though.. no date came [please don't throw any shoes at me lol]

I tell you what too: Misty, JennyW and J9 were in my mind, also. I was thinking 'multiple.. multiple..' while I stared at the names for the testers, but Misty is not on the list, so ..   ?? Don't ask me for dates though, girls - it could be a year from now for all I know 

Just so you know, TK [and everyone else who has a lovely bfp!] .. I am personally fine with you talking of your pregnancy  
It's how life is, isn't it. I can go from feeling the lowest of low to the highest of high, literally in the space of an hour! But I accept that others might have it happen for them, while I might have to wait another 5 years. Once that is accepted as a true possibility, it means people can finally leave behind a lot of the self depreciation, depression, angst and all sorts of negativities.

I know it's difficult and there are others to think of, but I bet that ANY one here who isn't preggers right now, but who might be soon, would be just as excited and elated and wanting to talk about it just as much as you  I know it sounds harsh and I'm not 'laying it' to anyone - hell, I'm in here with the rest of the ttc's! - but really.. it's a fact that people - me included - must accept, else down and down further you go.. and that's no good when you're ttc. We have to pick ourselves up, brush ourselves off, be happy for those who have made it and keep praying we will get there some day, too  

[Bejesus I can waffle when I get going! - but I mean it all nonetheless]


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...can you do cards for me please


----------



## serenfach

You sure, CU? I'm wubbish.. and I mean wubbish. I'm well out of practice.  I might 'get it' and I might not. I might give you a whole heap o' nonsense.. but I'll try if you want me to


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Hey TK - I too am fine with people talking about pregnancy.  If I ever get one I'll be telling the birds in the trees about it  

Hi everybody else  

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

Oh yeah ok we'll compromise..... I'll help ya jump the gun! if i have QUADS i can have 1 

CU just read ur post... 

the symptoms in a list were:
strange pains below my belly button (that lasted just seconds)
needing the loo a lot
increased appetite
sore nipples (left was worse then the right one)

The pains below the belly button were these strange stretchy/pinchy/pulley/ just plain weird type feelings that kinda stopped me in my track but lasted just seconds come every hour or so n u could feel them coming (that proberly sounds so weird lol) (according to my chart i tested 15dpo so id say they started from about 10dpo) 

the thing i noticed the most from early on was increased appetite, tiredness & needing the loo.....A LOT!!!

But now ive got to admit i feel totally ''normal'' now, all my symptoms seem to have gone which is kinda worrying as ive decided im not going to chart   but this week ive noticed ive started to feel a lil sick, not actually been sick, just feeling ill n thats it!


----------



## Topkat08

sorry just saw the 6 posts i missed while typing! 

Ello BF how r u stranger?! x hope u had a good xmas hun  

Serenfach & J9 thanks for ur msg's hun! its just when i read the other thread i felt so so so bad   x


----------



## Lentil

Hi Girlies,

Sorry not been posting much - been out in garden all day trying to plan the garden out for spring!!    

Serenfach - Honey I am       that you are right - i have missed loads on this thread as been outside all day. BUT i am gobsmacked that you said me for twins as I have always been convinced that we would have twins too - how weird?? 

Without tmi I am about to drag DH up to bed for an early sesh as we are in the habit of falling asleep when we go up to bed at night! I have been having strange pangs all day and twinges in the ovary area. I think the clomid is having a big effect and fingers crossed for Serenfach's prediction.

Without further ado I love you and leave you - happy for any further psychic info so pls feel free to PM me!!
Loads of love
Lentil
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Lentil.. my fingers are well and truly crossed for you too, peach Xx


----------



## clomid user

servenfech...its funny how you said jenny w  as i was thinking of her to...but didnt wana say to many people 

jennyw...you better watch out now we both thought of you lol.. 

TK...the belly button thing lol   i gota say tho i had that aswell 

lentil..hi hunny bet you was cold in the garden all day   hope your ok tho. 

DK...you ok hunplease dont be sad 

cat...wear are you,you ok hun cu xxx


----------



## Topkat08

another thing ive noticed in the last 2 days.... my lips (on my face  ) r really dry  

haha CU not that mad after all   x when did u start to ''feel'' pregnant?! apart from feeling a lil icky in the mornings, dry lips, tirdedness & peeing a lot i feel normal   no tender (.Y.) or anything x 

P.S off to the shops back in 10....... dont miss me 2 much   x


----------



## clomid user

TK...everybodys differant i had sore(.)(.) felt sooooooo tired,hated the smell of tea,coffee,****...kept peeing,and the morning sickness was unreal it was the worst part of pregnancy.. 
i think sickness normally starts bout 6 weeks thats if you get it and hopefully you dont...its not nice at all... 
i also had nose bleeds thats a sign aswell and heart burn....but then again i had just about everything going


----------



## clomid user

TK...Hurry back from the shop


----------



## MistyW

Hi Girly Whirlies  
Serenfach - You think I'm going to have twins?  I am convinced that there is more than one in there too.  In fact, I think there are 2 boys, and a little girl  
TK - I'm with you on the sore lips! 
I also saw the other thread earlier today and it made me feel mega bad.  
So girls, I'm really sorry if our chatter has upset anybody.  I promise not to mention the BFP now, unless it is completely relevant to any posts that are made here, or if people ask me a specific question.
This is, afterall, the Clomid chat thread, and we UTD'ers are now officially off Clomid.
I just can't walk away from all of you though.  I know I've only been here a short while, but you are all so lovely, and I'm just hoping and praying that you all get your BFPs  
Plus, you lot make me laugh xxx


----------



## DK

Hey ladies sorry i had to go have a bath and lay down the pains got extremly worse  No more blood though!  

Just putting on jacks dinner! DH(i call him DH but he is my fiance but been together and engaged so many blooming yrs might as well be me husband)is cooking my dinnner ummmmmmmm, curry!

TK: You back from the shops yet?

Misty and CU my buddies how are you??

Wheres FO not seen or heard from her in a while!

Rees u ok love

serenfach  how is you neice have they managed to stop labour? how many weeks is she?

Lentil  hi not sure if we spoken before sorry my brain is abit dead!

J9 Hi how are you?

Any one i forgot?? if so HI  

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Im Back!!!  ​
CU ~ thanks for that post hun. one last question then i promise i'll not talk about it again...does the M.S ''hit ya'' or creep in?! iykwim  x

Misty Moo ~ forget twins ur thinking triplets  x

Dk u alright hun?! have u had any more bleeding?! x


----------



## DK

Welcome back TK:  What did you have to get at the shops hun? choc ummmmmmmmmmmmm

No more blood had a chill out in the bath and hour kip and seems to have stopped, still painful but no blood! Il let you know tomorow!


----------



## Topkat08

Dk ~ popped out to get some milk hun! no chocolate! more like pork pies   lol x

Not sure about the pain hun, could be implantation maybe      x

So..... whats everyone having for din dins tonight?! chicken supreme on our menu


----------



## serenfach

Hmm, dins. Well if DH ever comes out of the office, *he is making food tonight!* 

I made it last night [cheese and chive stuffed chicken breast with broccoli, carrots and buttery mash.. yum] 
He usually ends up making something Indian or Mexican and while I sit here rolling my eyes [because he's a proper little chef and takes FOREVER to "perfect" his dish] I have a Nice N Easy Root Touch Up on my wee bonce, waiting patiently. As I totally bypassed 'grey' and went straight to silver white [sobs] I have to dye my mop more often than anyone else I know. I'm only 32  but very dark.. hence.. apparently dark haired women go grey/white before blondes or red heads.

Chicken Supreme sounds delish, TK! Oh and Misty.. yep, you popped into my head while I was trying to focus on the whole twins thing, so.. ya never know!!  

DK - good news  - no more blood.

Off to rinse!


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all


TK - We are having beef stew and dumplings.  It won't be ready until around 9pm though - argh - the gorgeous smell is driving me nuts!     Feel like a bisto kid.

DK - Hiya - does sound like this could be implantation.  Hope the pain eases.

Misty, hey don't worry about the other thread.  It must be soooooo exciting getting that elusive bfp, especially with it happening to so many of you at once, you are bound to talk about it.  I think that some of us just needed somewhere to escape to.  If you read it, I've had some right rants.  Really vented some issues which I feel miles better for.  I've even just been on the phone with one of my best female friends who I think has just finally began to realise what ttc has done to me.  

Well ladies I think that AF is due tomorrow but I know there is no bfp this month.  I've bought a basal thermometer thing and will be charting next month.   

J9
x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies how is everyone today,manage to get my heating fixed today so i had a nice hot bath was nice and to have my heating on xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Serenfech ~ the cheese and chive stuffed chicken breast with broccoli, carrots and buttery mash sounds nice, might have to pinch that recipe of ya   with re: to going silver.... call it platinum blonde   

J9 ~ sounds like we're both having dinner a lil late lol x no need to worry about putting weight on now   x

Harm ~ glad u managed to get ur heating sorted hun x 

Does anyone watch Eastenders?! poor Sean bless him! feel soooo sorry for him! And Roxy well one word for [email protected]


----------



## JamesBrown

Serenfach - Oh no!  I've got long and very dark hair.  At 33, I'm just beginning to get the odd unruly silver hair sticking out the top of my head.  I pluck them out.  Hope DH hurries up soon with your dinner.   

Hey Harmony.  Glad you got that heating fixed.  Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## clomid user

Hi every1.. 

tk...the morning sickness just happens but i felt really iccky... 

you can ask as meny questions as you like im happy to help 

misty.tk...you can talk bout it as much as yous want we are all happy for you and it dont matter that its a clomid board
it wouldnt be the same without yous


----------



## Shellebell

Sorry to be a grumpy mod, but can you keep the pg 'chatter' to a minimum.
Yes we have all been in the boat together (some of us a LOT longer than others) and it is great that you stick around once you get that BFP to give us all hope, however can you all please keep in mind that this is for all Clomid users old and new and the excessive talk of pg may be offputting for newbies joining in

I hope you know what I mean by that, the pg talk is great in as much as we all want to hear how you are getting on, but the pg boards on this site are the best place for all the questions you have been asking each other.


----------



## Topkat08

CU ~ Bring It On!!!! lol (remind me of that if im on here moaning  ) wha have u been up 2 anyway? x

Sorry Shelle


----------



## serenfach

You are welcome to my recipe, TK.. no probs  I like 'platinum blonde' too lol.. at the moment, they are known as my 'wisdom whities', but I have to be careful saying that, as DH has a coughing fit [from laughing hysterically, while rolling around] every time I allude to it. The swine lol.

J9.. fear not.. if you can pluck 'em, you have too few to worry about. It's when you have to search the white for the black uns it becomes an issue!  Ah well, such is life. Thank God for hair dye!


----------



## Shellebell

Don't pluck your grey hairs !!!! apparently the old wives tale that 7 take the place of 1 is apparently true


----------



## DK

Ello ladies!

Pain now worsen     My kneees are killing me (i normally only ever get before af)


----------



## serenfach

Aww, DK.. sorry to hear that. Sending a BIG   and some healing thoughts your way Xx

You're meant to be testing same day as me.. as your af ever been this early before??


----------



## DK

serenfach Yep i have gone 6months with out one, then i bleed once for 5days and 10days later had another heavy bleed for another 4days, so complicated my body, after my op it seems a lil better but not much! x


----------



## Topkat08

Aww Dk huni, sending a massive   ur way! Do u think u need to see a doc or something?! it seems a little early for af & i dont think implantation would cause u this much pain   x


----------



## DK

TK i thought that hun maybe i have not ovd and its turning into cysts?That can happen right? i going to call Gemma(the nusre) tomorow and ask for day 21 test which is tomorow to see if i ovd if not go from there? what u think, i have terrible back and and pain like sharp stabbing pain under my belly buttom sort of like where my c section scar is! but now above just the belly button! What you think hun? xx


----------



## Topkat08

I think u should ring NHS Direct or ur local out of hour Docs b/c u shoudnt be in that much pain hun x


----------



## serenfach

Scrapped my last post.. didn't like it  

I agree with TK.. call NHS Direct and see what they say, DK. They may just advise you on what you could do at home, but they may think you need further attention.  I can't stand all that fuss to be honest, but if I was having unusual pain, at this stage of treatment, then I would deffo call them


----------



## DK

To be honest ladies i hate the fuss, i will ring the emergency doc now but i am not going into hospital il wait til tomorow and speak to our nurse! x


----------



## Topkat08

Dk if they advise u to go to the hospital then u should go! despite what u think, this stage of ur cycle is important so anything unusal n causing pain should be looked at properly   x i know u dont like a fuss but at the end of the day, this is ur health we're talking about! x


----------



## serenfach

DK, it could be something straightforward that they can give you something for.. I'm the same with all the fuss and bother - can't stick it, but it's really important for you right now. You'll feel better after you've spoken to someone  

[climbing OFF my soap box now lol]

Just concerned Xx


----------



## DK

Ladies i dont want to sound rude and egnore you but im im going to bed now, il call gemma first thing and see what she says! Get her to do day 21 test! il also tel her about sytoms i been having!

Il be ok! Just very tired! 

Night all!

Love and   to you all! xx


----------



## serenfach

K   Night, DK


----------



## Topkat08

ok Nighty Night DK, if it gets worse contact ur doc a.s.a.p x   x

Think i might get off myself now, snuggle up n watch a film with dp   

Serenfach been nice talking to u! hopefully we'll talk a bit more tomorrow!  

Take care girls

Luv Nikki x x


----------



## serenfach

Yep, hope so  

Night, sweetie Xx  Enjoy your film. DH is STILL in the bloody office! I might starve to death at this rate.. *grumble grumble*


----------



## serenfach

Morning Ladies 

Back to work for me today.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwn. DH is unconcious and I can't get a taxi, so it looks like I'm going to be late  Ah, what the hell innit.. worse things happen at sea an all that.

Seems I have another baby-obsessive day ahead of me. Went to sleep thinking about it.. woke up thinking about it.. washed my hair thinking about it.. came here! They're giving my niece one final shot at stopping the labour this morning and if she doesn't respond [it's just delayed her contractions thus far] she could well have her wee babby today 

Q: anyone had [what I can only describe as] tingling nipples, on Clomid?? I've had it before, but it was around ov time.. but I can't be ov again, so.. maybe it's the Clom. Been having vivid dreams too.. nothing major to report with the last few nights and I often have such dreams, but last night was the most bizzare. It was a jumbled mess of events and people, that made no sense whatsoever lol. Brain gone crazy 

Alrigthty then, best I find myself some form of travel to work. It's 11 miles.. I can assue you my feet are one mode of transport I will NOT consider! Have a good day everyone.... thanks for all the chat yesterday 

BBFN Xx 

ps DK.. hope you're feeling better today


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls
Serenfach - Have you considered getting a vespa or a motorbike? They are really good fun, and will save you the hassle of waiting for a taxi.
I have white hairs sprouting out of my head too! I'm a mousy colour so I quite like them, because they brighten up my head (like fairy lights atop a Chrimbo tree   )
DK- I've been worried about you.  How are you feeling today?   
J9 - Hiya sweetheart.  I know exactly how   this ttc malarkey can make you. And probably the worst thing we can do is bottle it up and not talk to our friends and family about it. Glad the rants helped  
I'm so pleased that you are going to start charting (if AF comes,   she won't!) Let me know if you need any advice.  I find it useful charting online because the lines are much clearer than when I squiggle them in myself. Have you got THE book
Hello TK, Reesy Roo, CU and all the other lovely ladies on here.
Shellebell - Morning, our lovely lady moderator   I think a lot of people on here will appreciate your message. Thanks for being so sensitive and tactful.  We promise to be good from now on  
Erm, can anybody confirm the following... I read somewhere that you're not supposed to have hot baths in the 2ww.  Is there any truth in this
xxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

Hope your all ok on this very cold tues!

I am still in alot pain, But temp still rising so no sign of AF i have rung docs and got to go to hospital now! Il let you all know when i get back!

Thank you ladies! xxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Dk  
Well that's great news that AF not appeared.
Glad the hospital are looking after you.
I'll lurk around here to see how you are when you get back.  Please update us asap    x


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Lovey's

Serenfach ~ what time did u eventually get ya dinner?! lol hope u managed to get a lift 2 work, dont think id fancy walking 11 miles either   Hope everything's alright with ur niece, let us know how she gets on   x

Misty Moo ~ how r u today hun?! I suppose u can have a bath but u cant have the water v hot, more like luke warm (i think) x 

DK ~ sorry 2 hear ur still in pain hun but im glad ur temp is still on the rise & that ur hospital r looking after u well! hope everything goes well & make sure u let us know how u get on


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Girls   Hope you are all ok 

DK   Hope the hospital can give you some answers hunny  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning Cat, how r u 2day hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls.

How are we all,?

Well I am at work,so not fair no one in the office,why do I have to work.

Still getting odd pains around belly area,i just feel a bit worried hoping beanie is here to stay.

Of to get blood test tomorrow and not back to work then until Friday at least I have two more days off.


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody.. 

misty...you shouldnt really have red hot baths, but i do remember i did... 

tk..morning hunny hope your ok 

dk..hope your ok hun let us no wont you 

cat..hows you today well i had twinges in the overys nuffin like af   and starting to get sore (.)(.) how bout you hun??

sevanfach..morning..cu xx


----------



## Topkat08

Reesy ~ how come ur in the office on ur own & how come u've only got 2 work one day?!   try not to worry hun, im sure everythings alright in there   x

CU ~ how r u 2day?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

I work its because i work in the phones,we have taken it in turns to do a day this week,

how are you sleeping tk?


----------



## MistyW

Reesy - Great you are on your own.  You can surf the net all day  
We not allowed to talk about preg symptoms here   I've whizzed over to the waiting for first scan thread.  They're a lovely bunch over there  
Thanks for the advice about the bath. We don't have a bath anyway - just a horrible nasty shower - but I thought it might be relevant for those in their 2ww.
Serenfach - Hope things go well for your niece today  
Hi TK - What you got planned for today?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

whats that thread hun and I'll see you on there?


----------



## Lentil

Morning ladies,

Well the new year bonkathon started last night!     

Mistyw - advice is not to have hot baths in 2ww or early pg as high body temperature can cause deformation problems with foetus as I understand it. 

DK - hope you are OK and that Hospital give you reassurance.

Serenfach - I dont know ref the tingly nips - I have a weird pangy, twangy feel in the lower abdomen which will be ovary's full of follies I hope!   Maybe 2 good ones eh!?

Hi TK, CU, Reesy and anyone else - sorry I am still getting used to all the names!  

Off to IKEA shopping today - curtains and cushions  
xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning TopKat   Well trying not to analyse still but like CU have sore (.)(.) but it could be because it is sooooo cold  

Rees     for the blood test  

Misty   They are great over there hunny..but don't be a stranger  

Cu         that our sore (.) (.) are a good sign 

Lentil   have fun shopping 

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

Hi Lentil - Thanks for that.  I never read that before last week, so wasn't sure if it was true or not.
Mmmm, curtain and cushion shopping.  Have fun.  You wouldn't believe it, but most of the rooms in our house don't have curtains!!!! We are in a state of chaos, got major building work due to start in 2009.
Reesy - I've sent you a PM to point you in the right direction.
Cat - Hiya, I can't seem to stay away can I?  It's because I love all your crazy Clomid chicks


----------



## clomid user

CAT..its def not the cold weather(.)(.) i feel very differant than when i was on clomid i would normally have bad af pains by now but aint got nuffin only sore(.)(.) which when i was pregnant last that was my first sign so hears hopeing for a bfp   
TK..im fine thanks just getting my hopes up  but if its a bfn then theres always next month...   

mistyw..ive heard a hot water bottle is good for inplantation in the 2ww...cos its warm it helps the egg snuggle in cu xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi clomid user hunny
Hope you are well today,
I was told no hot baths  or no hot water bottles,which was hard as i used to love my hot baths,i think there will be a post about it all somewhere on here to wat u can or cant do just wanted to let u know love harm xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Harmony   Have they given you a date when you can start back on clomid ? 

Cat x


----------



## harmony802005

nope not yet i am seeing my gyn dr tom got alot of things to talk about,i think u have to be healed to start again and im deff not recovered yet from my op been 3 wks today and it can take up to 8 weeks it all depends on how u heal x


----------



## serenfach

Just passing through.. at work.

Well they couldn't hold them off anymore.. my niece gave birth to a bouncy baby boy!  4lb 8oz [46 days early] My niece is ok, exhausted and with stitches, but ok. Babby is in Special Care, doing well! 

[Hope it's ok to leave this here, Shelle?? I won't be adding anymore about it.. just wanted to share my bit of news]

Gotta run.. later! Xx


----------



## clomid user

harm..not sure then i heard that you could use a hot water bottle 

i hope you recover soon hunny


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning/afternoon everyone

Since we have been off we are going to bed really late and getting up around lunchtime - terrible.  Must do something in the house. Nah - I think I'll go shopping today.  
Well, I think today should have been my test day so I did and it was bfn.  Don't worry, I'm not surprised or upset about it.  I knew this month wasn't my time as I had no symptoms at all apart from very sore boobs which I get every month anyway.  Just waiting for the old witch to arrive now.

Misty - Yes I'm def going to chart next month as my opk thing didn't quite work out right this month for some reason and no I don't have THE book but I'm going to get it. Thank you so much for recommending it.

Boo to all those at work - feel for you.  I took this week off as a last minute thing.  Just the thought of sitting in that office all day makes me feel like going back to bed.

DK - Any news?

Sorry this is a quick one.  Really do need to go get ready and get out of this house.

Catcha later

J9
xxxxxxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies well im back from the hospital!

ok so still not sure either i have ov;d and these are inplantion pains or if i have not ov;d its cause i have cysts!

They did a preg test but neg which i knew anyway as far to early on day 21¬ They have done Day 21 bloods to see if i have ov;d and did a bata Bhcg bloods to to see if there is anything! Got to ring up tonight between 5.30-6 to get results so til then ladies we have to hang tight 

Thank you all..

How is everyone?god aint it cold! xxxx


----------



## MistyW

DK - Your hospital sound fabulous. They're really looking after you, and not leaving you hanging around for results.
OK, so now we're all going to be counting the minutes until you get your results  
I really really hope that the pains and blood are implantation     
We're all here for you, sweetheart  
Serenfach - Great news!  So does that make you a Great Auntie?  Hope the baby continues to do well.  He sounds like a real fighter x
J9 - Hey lazybones  , that's great news that you are getting the book.  See, my moaning has worked. I have one convert


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would pop my head in and say hi, I still read most of the posts here and am keeping up. I am doing good and spend some time on other threads, but miss me clomid girlies   

Hi Newbies and good luck to all those on 2ww xxxx
Dilly


----------



## clomid user

DK..i hope its inplantation pains   

but on the 125mg thats when i got a cyst and was in soooo much pain on the side but it soon went down..let us no when you get your results...
i recon gemma may stop the clomid and put you on lectrozole thats wot she done with me anyway..
hi dilly hope you are ok hunny xxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i popped to bed for bit, the pains not as bad now, its not really painful more like just an ache! 

Rolll on 6 a!

How are we all this afternoon??

CU: gemma was not there til the 5th but went to gyni referls(thye have to keep a close on on any pain when on clomid)...The nurse that was there said having 2 great eggs and one ok egg is a good thing and not to worry  lets   its good a! 
So need it the  i had last few days! x


----------



## DK

Ok my chart has now changed and changed saying im only 4dpo but this would go in with my + on the OPK on xmas day!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Dk

Just looked at your chart, I think it looks promising that you ovulated 26th....did you bms xmas and boxing? If the opk fits too then I would go wiv the flow xxxx


----------



## DK

OMG dilly your 9weeks already where did all the time go?

What was the big dip before that thoug?just one of those thiings?tbh i reckon it was boxing day cause as you say it fits in with the + opk i had xmas day! We had BMs Xmas morning and night none on boxing day though  xxx


----------



## clomid user

DK...wot day was your scan again?? and wot size were the follies


----------



## DK

I had a scan on the 22nd, cycle day 13.. she said that my lining was 7.1 which was good and my eggs were 12(not great but actable), 16 and 19... Any thing over 11 she said is acceptable, the doc said today that the 2 bigger ones were great size! Ummmmmmm roll on 6 so i can ring them! Shaking with nerves! I so reckon its cyst! My chart has now changed hun to? but actually id does fit in with the opk Ok wat is going on


How are you hun?x


----------



## clomid user

DK..they would of probley picked up the cyst on the scan you had on 23rd....i dont think it was a cyst 

how much blood did you get and wot kinda colour??


----------



## DK

Scan was on the 22nd hun and they said the 2 bigger ones were ready to burst any day! It was only a lil bit, bright red when i wiped once and 2 strikey light pink bit in me knicks!

Nurse said today it could be cyct caused by non ovulation and that wouldnt happen for about 7days from when i had my scan, today is day 8 from scan 

Il ring up soon and get results! x


----------



## serenfach

[Look out.. long post.. if you're easily bored, scroll down NOW lol]

Fingers crossed Lentil has two buns in the oven and DK has at the very least one bute in there, too!   

Thanks, MistyW  Yep, all is well with them both. He really is a little fighter!  hehe

TK .. no!  I didn't get any dinner after all.. but at least I didn't have to leg it over the mountain to work, so I can't grumble lol.

Girls, I'm having seriously confusing readings from my CBFM. Does anyone know of _anywhere_ where I can ask someone about it? I've found one forum, but it seems so quiet there. I had a reply from another forum, but hell they just confused me more 

Would it make sense to say fertility is raised BEFORE ov.. then you ov.. then the hormone levels drop?? << that's what my boncey brain is telling me makes sense. There's no 'need' for that level of hormone AFTER you've ov, is there. I mean, what's the point if the eggie has come and gone [or buried himself in snug and warm, preferably!!!!]

I just did my pee stick and whaddya know, it reads 'high' again!?!? I'm starting to worry about OHSS now, because my nurse told us on Dec 22nd that my one follie was 'ready to go' - I took that as meaning no more than a couple of days.. so.. if I didn't ov [I was so busy with Crimbo, I missed testing Crimbo Eve and Crimbo Day.. oops.. so I don't know for sure] and my levels are still high.. is that maybe a bad sign, d'you think?? Oddest part of all, is that I erupted in my blotchy spots yesterday - I only ever get those at ov time....................... which was 'apparently' _last week_.

Apart from the odd Mount Versuvius and a nagging headache, I don't have any other ov symptoms - the other symptoms [achey babooshkas, fuzzy headache, increased cm] I had LAST week, at the [apparently] 'right time'. One thing still missing though, is my bad moods - not had 'em  Although DH says I've had a few, but nothing as bad as normal, imo.

Sigh  Sorry is this all sounds .. whatever the word is I'm looking for and cannae remember! .. but on top of my confusion, I am absolutely exhausted. I could have done without work today. Hope someone here had a warm, snuggly nap for me  

Oh yeah and I tried calling the clinic.. but they are closed until Friday. Urgh. Is it possible that I didn't ov from the 20mm follie, but that maybe the other smaller one.. which is only now [maybe??] maturing?? Tis a thought!...?


----------



## DK

serenfach Did your neice have the baby then?sorry if you have already said so! How many weeks preg was she?what she have if so?

Im to scared to ring and get my results     

serenfach How are you hun?u need to go to hospital with regards to the follies as saying high still this late is not good, i used to use them monitors! x


----------



## clomid user

dk..not sure why i said 23 

im not sure then hun...somethings not quiet right tho is it

like i said before i had a lot of probs with 125mg i had all the pain you have got and i got a cyst

good luck hun why dont you ring them not


----------



## serenfach

Hey, DK  Nevermind me, how are YOU? I'm sending a huge warn hug to you right now  Hope everything is ok for you Xx

My niece was 46 days early.. babby is 4lb 8oz.. he is in the Special Care Unit.. she is recovering [some stitches] and both doing ok 

Hmm.. I'm starting to think it isn't right to have high readings now.. not this late on. I can't get out of work tomorrow and then my next opportunity to speak to anyone will be Friday. I'll ring then and see what they say. Thanks for asking, sweetie 

We're all waiting to find out your results, too!!

Meant to say  to ayone I've not spoken to yet, too.. Meant to do that about 20 posts ago lol, but I've waffled my way to a crappy memory. Apologies and HI! 

Oh.. and hi CU! Hows things? Sorry.. I can't keep up!


----------



## clomid user

hi seranfach...im fine hun...just haveing trouble working ovulation dates out...its never simple is it 

dk..hunny we are hear for you...you have to ring there


----------



## DK

Ok ladies well i rung them! bhcg is 4 so does not look like im preg! Good news is though first time in ages woo hoo  i have ov'd! Bloods being 43.6.. She just said it could of been anything but not cysts so to carry on trying and


----------



## clomid user

DK... when i had mine done it was 1...did she say you def aint preggers


----------



## DK

She said anything under 5 is classed as not pregnant but mine was 4 so she said thats boarder line so inconclusive? She said i have ov'd though am so pleased!  x


----------



## serenfach

YaY, DK! You fertile folly, you!


----------



## clomid user

im pleased hunny for you...i no how it feels i feel happy just to have a follical....but you could still be preggers tho


----------



## serenfach

CU.. was just reading your sig. When are you due to test? It's around same time as me, maybe? I think I ov either 23rd, 24th or 25th.. so I'm looking to test first on 6th Jan


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

Sorry haven't been on all day  

DK that's great news hun keep staying   n who knows what might happen x 

Serenfach ~ how r u hun?! bummer about not getting any dinner.... DH   lol x glad 2 hear ur niece & great nephew r doing well   sorry cant help ya with ya lil query   x 

CU ~ how r u hun?! x all god i hope x

Well today has been a funnion.... had my first m.w appointment AND when i got back home... had a msg from the hospital about my Laparoscopy/ ov drilling


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...i think i ov 23,24 or 25  not to sure but i no it was 1 of them days...i had bms all 3 days do you think i have a good charnce  im down as testing on the 9th hun think its the right day..
how meny follies did you have hun wot size cu.xx

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tk im ok hun im just sitting hear confusing myself   as usual.xxx


----------



## serenfach

Halloa, TK  lol @ your voicemail. You can call them back and tell them that you will "no longer be requiring your services, thank YOU very much!" 

And yeah.. I'm starvin 'ere! Does DH care? Pah! He's asleep already.. which is exactly where I might end up in about 10 mins. Don't know what's wrong with me, I am exhausted [might have a lil summat to do with the fact I just spent a week doing bugger all and I was shell shocked to be back at work today.. yawwwn]

How you feeling today? Ok?


----------



## serenfach

CU.. I had 2 follies [which were 2 more than I was expecting!!] and one was at 20mm.. don't know what the other was, I think it was maybe 9mm?? Ooh, looking at my dates then, I might have mine wrong 

14 days after 23rd Dec is 6th Jan
" ...... " after 24th Dec is 7th Jan
" ...... " after 25th Dec is 8th Jan

Oh, ok.. so it fits.. but I won't have the patience to wait until Jan 8/9th. I'll test each day starting the 6th - if af hasn't arrived, obviously.
I'm sooooo gonna be waiting for her with a  and some atrocious  and a whole heap of .


----------



## DK

serenfach cu is close to us in testing same as cat, Our cycle buddies 

OOOOO TK how exciting how did it all go with the MW

 woo hoo im so pleased, i know its sad   but to hear that high number is fab, last time it was blooming 2.6 ummmm, this time it was 43.6   woo hoo! Thanks ladies! x


----------



## serenfach

Believe believe believe, ladies!!!!    

Dust up for CU, DK, Cat 'n Me!!!!


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...yes we are all close to testing im down for the 9th but that was the longest day..

dk..glad you are happy hunny..i had a blood test last month and it was 44 so near to yours.cu xx


----------



## DK

last time it was blooming 2.6 ummmm, this time it was 43.6  woo hoo! Thanks ladies! x


----------



## DK

Ladies to hear the news i have ov'd for the first time in years i know its sad but it has so brightened my day/evening! This time 2 months ago i was not ovulating or producing eggs, now 2 months down line, i have 3 great eggs, good lining and have ov'd woo hoo  x


----------



## harmony802005

such good news dk hunny i was like that when clomid started me ovulating again hun,make sure u have loads of bms for now on lol xxx


----------



## serenfach

I never knew this! How didn't I know this? It might explain my CBFM issue.. or not 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn3927-women-can-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month.html

/links


----------



## DK

Where is everyone tonight am i here all lonely


----------



## sarah30

Hi DK 
I am here, how are you?
Sarah x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi DK I am here finally at last lol!

Well what a day . . .my best friend announced she's pg today. . . . married . . . and doesn't know who the father is! Then asked me to go with her to hosp for early check up . . .scan etc..... real little baby wriggling about . .  she didn't realise she 14wk + ! She has had 3 m/c's in last 13 months so this is great but I still felt sad as I want that little beanie on the screen to be mine!

How's everyone tonight? DK - - 4dpo now?

TK?? How's u?

Dilly - - Glad all going well honey!   

Misty - How ru today? Chart's looking good!?!?  

Serenfach - -  -congratulations on the baby . . glad all ok    

How's my cycle buddie FO?

And everyone else hi..... didn't mean to limit personals but my eyes have started to blur over the MANY pages u chatterboxes have created today  

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Hi sarah how are you?

x

Jwm Hi hun, How are you congrats to your friend and glad she made it past the 12weeks mark! not good about not knowing who the father is though that will kill her inside! Sorry! Your/our time will come hun when we least expect it! Yh chart changed to 4dpo but that ties in with the + on the opk so nbot to worry! Was taken into hospital this morning with terrible pains, this afternoon died down but back with aventance tonight! 


katie xxxx


----------



## harmony802005

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr joe sweety big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi DK . . .     hope you feel better? Any idea what causing it?

I am thrilled to be 'aunty nik' again . . . i am so pleased for her and so excited i just wish we could be doing it at the same time!

Thanks harm . . . life is full of ups and downs eh?!? hope ur feeling ok today hon

XX Nik


----------



## sarah30

OMG this board is fast I can't keep up with you all !!!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Sarah, don't know if we've spoken but I'm Nik so just wanted to say hi!


----------



## harmony802005

thanks nik hunny u know how life is up but many downs lol ,hi there sarah hun xxx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Nik, nice to meet you .... god I am feeling like pants today !!!

Harmony -  hello darling !! (you stalking me LOL)


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Oooooh Sarah, just noticed we're cycle buddies! 

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya

I'm here DK
yo JWM cycle bud  

soz no personals haven't read the last 6 pages,
been in bed most of the day with bad SE

hope everyone is ok and will catch up with everyone tmw,

fo


----------



## MistyW

Hiya girls
Just popping by to see how DK got on today.  
Wow, high prog and borderline HCG, you must be over the moon   I'm so pleased that things are looking up for you.  Hmmm, they couldn't explain that bit of blood then?  Could be implantation, hun  
JAWM - Ooops, hope it's not another Roxy, Sean, Jack situation   Glad you feeling  , your beanie will be along soon  
Serenfach - Sorry I can't help you with your dates and things.  I have heard of ov'ing on different dates though, especially as you get older. 
FO - Glad you're back sweetheart.  Everybody has missed you  
 to everybody xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi sarah [email protected] stalking ya,how r u hunny xxx

So so quite on here tonight..................... xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

back at ya fo !

SE's TELL ME         

Hot flushes and huge thirst on all through the night! Lovely! 

Well as I posted earlier I have had a day of it and am emotionally exhausted so I'll say nite nite to everyone . . .though might be back on if too hot to sleep!

XXNik


----------



## sarah30

Nik and Fire opal- so with you guys on the SEs had the worst of worst headaches all day, have it everytime I am on clomid !!

Nik - yeh I have a cycle buddy fab, wishing us both luck !!


----------



## serenfach

joeandwillsmummy.. Sarah.. Harmony.. not spoken to you as yet, so halloa! 

Thanks anyway, Misty  It's the only thing that makes sense right now, so I'll go with it. It's great to have the 'extra chance', so to speak [if that really is what it is] but I don't think my marriage nor my head could cope with my ov twice a month lol, bejesus! I'm calling my clinic on Friday morning.. I'm _unaturally_ tired today, too.. I don't think 'all is well'  Sat down earlier and was asleep within 5 mins. Anyhoo.. I'm keepin the  that it's just all se from the Clomid and not necessarily 'bad' 

Still smiling for ya, DK  

Hi to everyone else.. where are you all, girls?? Tis mighty quiet tonight.

Off for a soak and then bed methinks. Catch you all tomorrow Xx Have yourselves a good evening, ladies!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi there

JWM cheers for pm, didn't take last tabet as felt so bad and wanted it to stop, not going to help so who cares  

SE   head aches and flashing in my eyes, HOT HOT flushes , roll on 6th to find out next step.

HI Misty   hope ya doing ok hun

fo


----------



## harmony802005

fo hunny just reading ur post and i got flashes in my eyes hunny was horrible x


----------



## clomid user

Hi harm.how are you hun?? xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all?

xxxx


----------



## Coffee republic

Hello lovely ladies - back from our trip to USA

Rather tricky telling in-laws that I was on a health kick for Xmas and no i wasn't drinking - kind of fun - but kind of weird - DH very sure he didn't want to tell family

Reesy and Misty - what super news - fantastic

Raspberry jam - oh no - my mouth dropped when i read your news

Jenny - how are you - always think of you as my cycle buddy

Well I'm 7 weeks and 3 days - can't believe it really - very happy and wishing baby dust to every-one

LOL Coffee Republic xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning girlies,

How is everyone this morning?! 

Dk ~ hope the pain has eased up a little  

CR ~ how r u hun?!  hope u had a good holiday x 

Serenfach ~ how r u nutter?! never knew u could ovulate twice in a month   hows ur niece & G. Nephew?! x


----------



## DK

Hey CR How is the pregnancy treating you hun? You need to add a ticker hehe! Glad you had a nice trip! Bet not telling the in laws was hard though!

TK: good morning my friend! Hows u and bump?

My pain is actually better this morning thank you  had some BMS to this morning  and temp still on the rise! Still dont think we did enought BMS though this month!
.

Whats you ladies pains for today?? tonight? x x


----------



## Lentil

joeandwillsmummy said:


> back at ya fo !
> 
> SE's TELL ME
> 
> Hot flushes and huge thirst on all through the night! Lovely!
> 
> Well as I posted earlier I have had a day of it and am emotionally exhausted so I'll say nite nite to everyone . . .though might be back on if too hot to sleep!
> 
> XXNik


Glad its not only me with these SE.....pints of squash in bedside table, roasting hot in the night and have been evil so having to control myself. dh DOESNT FIND MY FIERY SIDE ATTRACTIVE and so have to check myself as need to get him in the mood as having bms EVERY day now! lol

xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya DK, we're good thanks hun   Im glad to hear ur no longer in pain   and good news about ur temp rising! I know im not suppose to talk about it here but i didn't think we had enough bms but remember it only take one time! keep thinking positive  

Not sure what we're doing tonight, we were going to go to a wine bar but dp's not a real drinker n i cant drink so no point so might pop down to london 2 see the display but with the weather forecasted to be -0 or colder dont think i fancy that either    what about u?! x

Morning Lentil how r u today hun?! x


----------



## DK

TK Hun would you mind checking my chart please?xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

Hiiiiiiiii everybody..

TK..think you ment to ask cr how her holiday was   not me hun   wished it was tho 

dk..glad you are feeling better hunny..i recon you are utd cos of that blood test like i said mine was only 1 and yours was 4i sware your the next bfp 

im not going out tonight,getting a lovely indian in and watching a film, yum, yum 

dk how do i look at your chart...i want to learn how to chart,ive got that book charting your fertility by toni w..


----------



## DK

Cu to look at charts hunny click on the pink box, will come up with the chart mine is bit geeked out and have to look in celius it says on the buttom! Thanks hun! xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi guys

god its cold Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Hi TK hope all is well with you hun   and Bub, Misty and Rees, oh and welcome back CR
so many pg's  

Dk glad ya feeling a bit better
Hi CU wish i was staying in, sounds good to me
Lentil soz you have SE to, they suck, some times i wonder if its worth it,
soz if i've missed anyone  

soz not been posting here for a bit, had really bad SE and feeling crap, gutted as still feeling sick with head ache and the shakes, spose to be having meal at friends tonight and then going to our local but all i feel like doing is staying in on the sofa, its been great for dh having his bro here but if it was just us 2 we'd prod stay in with a bottle of bubbly, I only had 2 halves of cider on dh's birthday on monday and felt SOOOOooooooo bad the next day not worth drinking today me thinks.

fo


----------



## serenfach

Afternoon all

TK.. neice and G nephew are good.. thanks for asking!  As for tonight, my sis in law and hubby are home from London - didn't know they were coming, so nowt planned [no time to get tickets for anywhere now] so our original plan which was to stay in and have a quiet tipple or two, has now turned into a party. The brothers, kids and parents will turn up I've no doubt  

Sheesh, it's pointless being here [at work]. I finsihed what I needed to do hours ago.. bored now. My admin has gone home, so I have to stay here to 'man the phones' 

FO.. I can can add a few more rrrrrr's to your brrrrr - I live on the side of a mountain [no shelter at all] and it was -7 last night!! _Enough to freeze the_.. you know the saying lol.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Fire Opal

Ser gutted ya at work hun

-7   thats friggin cold, was in wales for xmas ( New quay) and was nice and sunny, love it there, 

dh and his bro gone for a hair cut, i'm on the sofa fed up with clomid SE Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

what time to you go home ?

fo


----------



## clomid user

Hi fo...i was begining to worry bout ya 

you haveant been on for a while 

im soz you aint feeling well with clomid se's i hated clomid hun,and am glad im not on it anymore 

dk..i found your chart but dont realy no much bout them at the mo,been reading up on them 
glad your feeling better today...im keeping positive for you    more than myself hun 
trying not to think bout it to much really....im dying to do a test tho   
but no point as it wouldnt show up anyway


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Afternoon ladies!   

Well after yesterday I cried on dh for an hour last night! How odd that crying can actually make me feel BETTER   

RANT WARNING!

Have been on phone most of morning to my bf, who has made some pretty lifechanging decisions . . . gonna leave her dh and get place to rent with her ds. The man who she's been seeing wants to leave his wife . . . their 3 yrd (who has a chronic condition) and their one yr old.... oh and his wife is pg!

She's been my friend for 18 yrs and I love her dearly but I am soooooooooooooo angry with her. She doesn't seem to comprehend the enormity of what she's doing. Then the selfish part of me says me and dh are trying to do it 'properly', have had a poo yr . . dh lost 2 jobs, m/c in aug and still can't get the bfp that sticks!

I know it's not anyone's fault, and I'll support her and her ds (my godson) but i just feel it's all so sad, all those innocent children whose lives are gonna be turned upside down. 

ANYWAY  Sorry to moan, I just feel I can tell u girls anything and you'll understand  

Wow is it cold today! How is everyone?

TK, DK, FO, Seren, CU, Harm, Cat, Shellebell, Coffee Republic, Lentil and anyone I've missed sorreeeeeeeee!

FO - how's the side effects hon? I'm so tired as keep waking up with the hot flushes  thirsty and GRUMPY 

DK - Had a look at ur chart hon, it looks like it's doing exactly what it should after ov hon so got everything crossed for you   

CU - - if you cd20 now then probably too early as implantation usually occurs 7dpo - 10dpo. I bought the ebay strips for testing early, though this month I refuse to test unless my temp doesn't drop as it has done last 2 cycles on 12dpo. I found testing early drove me even more  than normal   

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi ladies, forgot to mention my bf is pg .... not by dh!


----------



## DK

JWM: UMM without sounding like i judging ur friend which i am not, thats not good hun! That will kill her in the end and her relationship she needs to tel dh! They need to work through it! And dont worry about the rant as i just said to you hun its good to get it off your chest! We all here to help and comfort/support each other!

Hey cu my friend  how are you hun, thank you for looking at my chart  What book you reading?

Yay  fo welcome back hunny! lovely to hear from you again! xxxx  

Hey jenny love how are you today?anything good tonight

serenfach Glad to hear your neice and G nethew are both doing well send them our love i know we dont know you or them but am thinking and   for them!

TK: My buddy where you gone?xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Question 
(you now have the Destinys Child song going throu your head now right  )

What time of day do you take your clomid? 
I always take mine at night so manage to sleep thro most of the SE's. I just wake up mega hot tho  


Ooo and something else, would you like myself and Cat to organise a regular Clomid Girls Only chat in the chat room. We would find an evening that is suitable for all and have our own private room.


----------



## DK

Hello shelle how are you hun

That would be great about the chat exciting thanks for that


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

Had a good xmas and just about to go out with Dh for new year.  Was supposed to be meeting some friends but one of them has mumps (but still going out).  I decided I just can't risk it because I've never had it and its no good for your ovaries if you get it so just going out on our own to the local pub in the end.

Hi Dk 

JWM - what is your friend like?  I'm afriad I am judging I just can't agree with anyone cheating, if somethings not working you've got to have the guts to leave before messing about with someone else - what about all the kids that are involved?

Hi CU, FO, Serenfach

Coffee Republic - can't believe you are 7 weeks already sounds like its going well,

Shellebell - the chat room thing sounds good I've not really used it before because I always feel I'm jumping in on someone else's conversation

Lots of love
Jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi shellebell . . chat room sounds great! 

Jenny . . . I know, it makes me so sad, and agree totally! Dh and I have said we'd leave before anything happened if we ever weren't right. 

Still, life isn't fair and I just gotta think   that if we get a sticky  then it'll be conceived and loved by our family

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Oooohhhh jenny meant to ask if you back on clomid soon hon as ur ticker says dec off! If so when? I think it's really  brave to have month off. . . . probably I could do with it to concentrate on other things, just can't quite bring myself to do it in case i miss 'the month!'  

   Thanks for your messageabout my friend, it actually helped to hear that you felt that way as I thought maybe I was being disloyal   

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach

FO.. Newquay is lovely.. that part of the world is awesome. I'm not _all that _ far away, but nowhere near the beach - we're up in the windy COLD mountains. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr indeed!  I managed to get out of work at 3pm, which was cool. However.. ahem!! .. I got home to find out I am hosting a party tonight   .. it was news to me lol! I thought DH and I would already be settled by now, cuddled up with our drinks and munchies. Ah well  the more the merrier I guess. What are you up to?? Something FUN to help forget about all your worries, I hope?? 

Thanks, DK.. I know what you mean. I know we don't know one another etc, but to send a loving/healing/hopeful thought out is a great thing to do. We're ALL connected one way or another  [sorry of that comes across as a little crass.. but I'm a self admitted tree hugger and Spiritualist.. it's 'what I do' ]  I will definitely pass it on to them .. thank you Xx

Sorry if I have missed any other personals.. I'm rushing now. I have munchies to cook up, drinks to prepare etc, so without further ado.. I hope you ALL have a most wonderful evening with MUCH  .. lots of  .. some memorable  .. and lots of love & 

Forget all your worries for tonight, girls.. they will all still be there tomorrow  .. we all deserve a night OFF 

Keep safe everyone.. have a good one.. see ya next year xX

 BRING ON 2009!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

I agree with Ser, try and put all this behind us for now and leap in to 2009 for a new start,

Need to have word with myself and get off the sofa and get ready, off for meal at friends and then to our local,
not drinking loads as feel like poo on clomid,

MUCH LOVE N 

Fo


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Just want to wish everyone a fantastic 2009.  Hope you all have a great evening.

We are having a cosy night in.  AF paid me a visit today and she is being a little punishing - owwwww.  

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

J9...sorry hun af is hear   we have to hold tight for a 2009 bfp  
im in tonight aswell 

any1 else in tonight


----------



## DK

Hey ladies happy new to you all!

Hope 2009 is a good year for us all!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## clomid user

you in tonight dk  i am 
how you feeling now

ive got really mild cramps it kinda feels like af but its not so strong ike it normally is...


----------



## FlossyFly

I am in tonight too.

[fly] Happy New Year to you all [/fly]

I have an ache in my back on the right side....... think it is my ovaries groaning lol

Heres to a new year of success for all of us.


----------



## DK

hI CU, nope off out at 9, few drinks and having an indian yummy!

Pains are ok thanks hun, there but not to bad! Sorry to hear your having the pains now  there not nice!   for you!

Jack with me folks so indian here i come hehe! Wish i was cosy up on the sofa though, enjoy it when im out though its just the getting out! x


----------



## clomid user

fossy fly hi hun you in to... 

i hate all the pains   ive just looked at your sig and you on 150mg this month 

how you finding it i hated clomid im on letrozole and im getting on much better with it.no se at all its great 

how long you bin on clomid 4 hun??  have you ovulated at all?? cu xx


----------



## FlossyFly

clomid user said:


> fossy fly hi hun you in to...
> 
> i hate all the pains  ive just looked at your sig and you on 150mg this month
> 
> how you finding it i hated clomid im on letrozole and im getting on much better with it.no se at all its great
> 
> how long you bin on clomid 4 hun?? have you ovulated at all?? cu xx


Last cycle I was on 100mg and that didn't work. Progesterone was 2 on day 21. Should be over 20 for ovulation to of happened. I wonder if it was done on the right day though cause my cycle was 39 days!
150 has been ok so far. Not many SE's apart from a bit of a headache and some aches tonight in my back. Its just on one side. I have a blanket wrapped round my side to keep it warm.

I ov'd on my own in June but lost it in July. I didnt even know I was pg 

this is only my second cycle of clomid. I am not having any scans, just 21 day blood tests.

Glad to hear you are happier with the Letrozol.......anxious to see if you have a positive result from it


----------



## Shellebell

Quick as on mobile. I have long cycles and I have day 21 and day 28 bloods


----------



## DK

Hey hoo ladies!

Happy new to you all! xxxx  

How is everyone today?x


----------



## Topkat08

[fly]Happy New Year!!!!  [/fly]

Good morning girlies,

Hope ur all alright & not nursing a really bad hangover 

J&WM ~  ur friend has been a naughty girl, please dont take offence but i really dont understand people like that, if ur not happy in a relationship then u should be a man/ woman n break up (kids or no kids) b/c at the end of the day how many lives are u going to ruin?! sorry i'll keep my mouth  Anyway... how r u today hun?! hope u had a good night 

Serenfach ~ woohoo hosting a party hay! nice to be the last to know hope it all went well n u had a good night 

Shelle ~ the chat room thingy sounds good hun x

FO ~ sorry to hear u've been feeling rough hun  and im sorry if i upset ya, i didnt mean 2   hope ur feeling a lil better & had a good night 

CU ~ how r u feeling today?! x

DK ~ how r u hun?! hope u had a good night last night  x

To everyone i've missed.... hope u all had a good night n forgot ur worries & let ya hair down. Love 2 all x


----------



## DK

Hey TK How are you hun??You have a nice night?

We had a few friends over for a drink then we went to indian resturant, was lovely food and so great fun, at midnight we all let of poppers and stremers and did the conger round the place!  fun! Only had 5 drinks all night so was good girl! Just incase there is a beanie in there! Doubt it but 

For one night your right nik we have to let down our hair and forget all our worries and enjoy our selfs, there only going to be there tomorow/today anyway so enjoy a! 

Cu u here yet my essex buddy??   

Shellebell , FF, Fo, j9, serenfach, rees, jwm, jenny and all the other lovely ladies!   Happy new year! xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya DK, Im alright thanks hun x last night was...erm.... different lol x 

Sounds like u had a good night last night, im glad u enjoyed urself & had a couple of drinks instead of worry about ttc etc sounds like it has done u good   x


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Happy new year to you all.  Hope everyone had a good night.

I'm up before lunchtime - yay!  We've decided that for the next few days, no more late nights in order to get organised for work - bah!
Start on Clomid round 2 today - argh!   no more bad dreams from it.
Hey look I've done a chart for the first time ever.  Misty, you'll be please to know that I ordered THE book also.

Must go tidy up.  The house is a tip!

Have a good day everyone.  Hope there are no bad hangovers.


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning ladies how are we all thought i'd pop on and say hi,as dh is very sick at the moment.hope I dont get as am pg

HAPPY NEW YEAR lovely ladies xxx


----------



## clomid user

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY  

Hi dk hun..hows you feeling todayno more pains i hope...glad you let your hair down 

fo..soz you been feeling down hun im praying for a 2009 bfp 4 you  

tk..Hi hun im ok thanks,just wanting and waiting to test    hows you

j9..glad you ordered the book its great...you will be surprised how much you didnt no 

j&wm..hi hun hope you are ok 

flossy fly..i carnt wait to find out wots happend with the letrozole,hows you hun?? 

hi to everybody else


----------



## serenfach

I have the headache from the very depths of hell. Just got up.. have to clean and then get ready to go see a band. Help??  

Hope everyone is well and relaxed today   Happy New Year everyone Xx


----------



## Dilee-99

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES

SOME BABYDUST TO SEE 2009 IN XXX


----------



## FlossyFly

Thats a lot of dust ......................

Happy New Year to everyone

My back still aches. Does anyone else get backache in the first half of their cycle? Its only on one side around my waistline!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES  . . .was gonna post babydust but c Dilly 99 has kindle sent enough for the year! Here's a little more as we can never have too much!    

Flossyfly, I am on cd 7 and am having exactly the pains you have described! Had them every cycle I ov'd on clomid so far, think maybe it our ovaries warming up with the eager eggies at the starting line    

Dear Serenfach,,,, is your headache a post great night out one!?!?! I hope you had a wonderful evening!

CU - - Hi hon, I am ok, struggling at moment emotionally but trying hard to cheer up and be   . . . don't mean to moan so much sorry girls. I am normally a   person and think it's just the se of clomid combined with my friend that is doing it! Did you have a good night? What book? I am taking so many vitamins and drinking 2 + litres a day, glass of full fat milk in morning and pineapple juice too! Anything else?   

Rees . .. hi babe how was ur pg new years eve  

J9 - - good on you with the chart.... we all check each others (if asked to) and I found input on mine really helpful! Hope u had good night too!

TK - - Yeah I agree about my friend. I will support her and the baby and my godson but I am still angry with her, and so worried about the fallout for all the children involved. Still as my dh says, being honest with her is proof of being a friend so I have told her i don't like what's she's done but still love her and will be here for here! She wants me to be her birth partner too! Mmmmmmmmmm

FO - - Hi hon . . .how's u cycle buddy! I did an opk this morning which looks positive! It can't be on cd7 can it? Only took last clomid tabs yesterday!

Shelle and wouldloveababycat and DK how ru today, and anyone else I have missed in my stupor  

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

XX


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning DK . . . hope you are good today hun?   Had a peek at ur chart and looking fab! Did Jack enjoy last night? Joe saw it in with us but will fell asleep 8 minutes short    

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Hey CU my essex buddy  pains have gone really very very very mild so thats great  but got terrible headache  How are you hun

hi, JWM Had a lovely night thank you! Jack stayed with my mum last night so i could go out, we doing stuff with jack today to celbrate going to do poppers and sparkles tonight!  he will like that! Glad you had one lil man to hug at midnight, will bless him  

Feeling ok thank you, got terrible headache though  and not down to drink as only had 5 all night!  Glad you think my chart is good   this month but what will be will be a!  

Katie xx


----------



## Shellebell

I hope you all survived last nights festivities... wether it be drink or the freeezing cold 

Had a quiet night in with DH and had a chinese meal 

So what night would be best for you girls for the chat night  how often did you want to do it, once a week, every other week or once a month  
There is also a launch of the new chat rooms tonight if you are about, I am going to be in there and I think Cat is too 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0
here is a link to the new board which explains all about the chat room, if you are not familiar


----------



## Fire Opal

YIPEEEEEEEEE 2009 

Hello all, we made it in to 2009, 

we had a good night and i was v good and drank water every other drink but by 12 we both had had enough and have woken up feeling good, I'm still feeling sick from the clomid and my head is a bit swooshy ( i mean when i look at something and then look the other way i feels like my eyes take longer to catch up  )

Floss i had pain last night in my right side, its ya ov's swelling and getting ready, you wait til ov, ive never had pain when ov but defo know when its happening now,  for you.

Nik cycle bud, hows you hun 
Alright DK 
Want to wish all the UTD ladies the best 8 months to come and  TK  Dil  Rees 
cheers shell and cat for all ya help and keeping us  we're v lucky to have found you.

Well as you can tell i'm feeling a bit emotional and soppy, it's a new year and i hope with all my heart that we ALL have a lond healthy and happy life, oh ya and may be a 

Fo


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks FO and J&WM   . I hope your right about my backache   . It feels better if I keep it warm so I have a fleece blanket wrapped round my middle.


----------



## DK

Ladies I need to talk to you im so upset buts its very yuk and if that will affend you please say and i wont ask! i so need some advise though! xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

go ahead dk

fo


----------



## Shellebell

I hope you make use of this new thread  



Whats up DK


----------



## DK

Please delet this if anyone gets upset or offended!

TMI ALERT!  

Ok ladies, i have had piles since preg with jack and always been internal but now i believe they are coming out?I always bleed every so offend but never done anything about it,  about 2months ago i was terrible and bleed every where so bad was all down my leg and on floor, in toilet etc but just bright red free flowing blood! Rung MIL and she said go hospital but im so embarres i never    last night i started bleeding agian but just now i went to the loo and my god, its ever where and LOADS of clots(i have never had clots before) this is not normal is it? im only 23 surely not??
Im to embarrsed to go docs i silly i know but thats me, please help! X


----------



## clomid user

HI everybody...

j&wm..the book takeing charge of your fertility by toni weschler its great its a must have for all us ttc 

DK...hi hunny hope your ok...not sure bout your Q....never dealt with them and no nuffin bout them


----------



## clomid user

flossy fly..ive had those pains in the side hun  

infact i always get them...your not alone hunny


----------



## Fire Opal

hun you MUST go to a and e, that is not right

I know its hard i found a pile about 2 months ago and got my dh to look at it, made a joke of it 

you must get it looked at hun please

fo


----------



## FlossyFly

DK dont be embarrassed, go to the doctors or the hospital get it seen too. You dont need to put your health at risk and doctors see much worse things than your   . If you were bleeding from the front you wouldn't hesitate to get it seen to. If it was your little one who was ill you would do something about it. Call NHS direct and ask them for advice. 

Thanks CU. its not painful really just uncomfortable and annoying


----------



## Shellebell

FAO TK    
hun I get piles and suffer from an anal fissure (which is basically a tear that flares up) so used to the bleeding etc   Mine can become clotty if I haven't treated it in time. I have suppositries from the Dr, but find the ones for piles that you buy at the supermarket are exactly the same. 
I would suggest if they are causing lots of uncomfortableness and the remedies you can buy aren't helping you really need to get yourself checked out. Would it help if I tell you that when mine had to be checked I swore at the Dr cause it was painful and then when he tried again I was sooo nervous I farted on him       
If you don't have anything in the house to treat them try and cool the area down to reduce the swelling


----------



## ostrich

Hi,

I wonder if anyone knows if its ok to have reflexology whilst taking clomid? I am due to have a session tomorrow but am not sure if its a good thing. I am on CD 5.

Thanks for your help.

Ostrich


----------



## Shellebell

Reflexology is fine hun. Any good reflexologist will ask about your health and any meds you are on before starting


----------



## harmony802005

dk hunny i sent u a pm babe xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody...just a quick question does anyone get shooting pains down below  and slight aching  abit like af but it comes and goes....ive never had this before when i was on clomid  cu.xx


----------



## FlossyFly

Does anyone find their sense of taste changes? Food just isn't tasting the same at the moment!


----------



## clomid user

Hi flossy fly...yes i found my taste changed but then again my whole life changed lol


----------



## clomid user

any1 about 

tk.. wear are you


----------



## DK

You forgotten me already CU?

Im here but off agsin soon pain is back 

Hope your ok! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK   Awww hunny I would def go to the Dr hunny you shouldn't take chances with bleeding from your rear passage.. the Dr will be able to confirm if it is your piles and they can treat bad piles hunny ..as a lot of bleeding can make you anaemic   it must have been quite scary for you  

Clomid User   The pains your describe are like the ones I have been having so fingers and toes crossed ..I have been peeing for England today too  

Hope everyone is ok  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Ello cat my cycle buddy how are you hun? 

Thanks to replying to the blood thing all of you, im still bleeding, wearing a pad and sorry TMI  it fills like when you have AF and it leaks out of you that what this is doing, its horrible! Its dev not from my front i wipe and checked up there!   il see how it is in the morning, so stupid in being shy i know but i am so embarraesed!

Im glad im not the only one having these pains, yesterday and this monring they were not to bad but this evening my god they have come back  My knees hurting to!   that lways comes before my AF!

Did you have a nice evening last nice cat? x x


----------



## clomid user

DK...Sorry hun didnt forget you  

carnt believe the pains back  maybe you should go to gyne again tommrow 

sorry hun im really worried bout you please go doctors tommrow...you need to think if you are pregnant then its not going to do you any good is it   

OMG CAT..ive been peeing loads to   
and it feels like kinda heavey inside like ive got a brick in there and hurts a bit when i sit also got pains in my sides near the belly button..mind you they have gone now...ive got a funny kinda twinge in my left overy side


----------



## clomid user

DK...CAT  you there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cu   Yes still here been modding some other threads   Ooh I have that full feeling like you have a brick inside too   so either we are all going   or we might be heading for a bfp ..think positive girls         glad I am not the only one who has been peeing for England its almost like I have an irritated bladder as sometimes its not that much when I go 

DK   If you are losing that much hunny you must get it checked out tomorrow  



Cat xx


----------



## clomid user

OMG CAT   how funny my dp was wondering wot i was giggling about 
thats exact how i feel...when i pee hardly any comes out but i feel like i need to keep going and it feels heavy (BRICK )
HOPE WE GET OUR BFP     im feeling positive tho   
im getting all excited hear been reading takeing charge of your fertility by toni weschler its great have you got it

dk...u ok  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I have got that book it is really good .. have never charted tho as I wake up too many times in the night and that apparently bugg*rs up the readings ..

Cat x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

just popping in to say quick hello,

On the 2ww now but feeling ok as not sure it has worked so not going to get my hopes up.  Once again even without the clomid had lots of pain from right ovary at ovulation and that's the side with the part blocked tube so not sure will work.  When will that left ovary kick into action??

DK - hope you got sorted at the doctors - I hate going for anything embarrasing as well but it just has to be done sometimes.

Hello everyone else & Happy New year

Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Good monring jenny hun you ok! Hapy new year to you! Hope you have a   year!   this is yr month!

Bleeding has seemed to stop this morning so will leave the docs, if it happens again i promise i will visit the nurse or doc!

As with the pain, its still here and my temp has dropped(only a lil and still above the cover line) so maybe AF is on her way, (did have the fan on last night though as very hot) that may have caused it a??   thats wat it is, i so hope this is our month, i saying it not as i dont want to be disheartened if AF arrive but so hope it is!

How is everyone??

CU glad you not forgotten me, my essex friend  

Off to town now to get my nan a present and DH mums birthday present! Il be buying preg test to, so i have them here! 

Love to all and speak n bit! xxxx

Katie xxx


----------



## bubkin

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all who got your BFP's! and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you that will get your BFP for 2009 [/fly]

really pleased to have logged on to see so many BFP's its fantastic news, but to the friends still waiting i am sure all this luck will rub off and 2009 will be a great year 

i am still around and if you need me PM me and i will try to help 

Bubs xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody....wear are you all today


----------



## JW3

Hi CU

I am here today on and off, how are you?


----------



## clomid user

Hi jenny...im ok thanks...im just wondering if i def did ovulate i had 3 eggs and all the pains...i need to start charting my temps really
i gota say i hate all this ttc its so frustrating.I get my hopes up and then i beat myself up for doing that... 

oh well i guess thats life...are you on clomid again or is that next month??
hows you anyway??  cu xx

DK..my friend wear are you hope you are ok


----------



## DK

Ladies hey im back from town now!  got my mum popping round for lunch 

Cu im back hunny! x

Is my temp dropping a bad thing? Im trying to kid myself its dropped cause i slept with the fan on an thats why! x


----------



## Topkat08

Good afternoon girlie's

Sorry i haven't been on much, not abandoning u all.... long story lol x 

Ok going to do my best to do as many personals as i can remember.... not going to be easy tho  

Reesy Roo ~ how r u doing hun?! hope ur alright   x

CU ~ how r u doing hun?! sorry cant help ya re: shooting pains  

Serefach ~ Hope the headache soon passed! sounds like u had a good night   x

Dilly ~ r sure that's enough babydust?!   hope ur alright x 

J&WM ~ Goes to sure u really r a good friend   Eeew dont think id want to be a birthing partner!   

Dk ~ how r u today hun?! hope the pains have settled down some! x

Fo ~ hope ur starting to feel like ur old self again   hopefully 2009 will be the year to bring ya dream 2 life    

Bubs ~ how r u hun?! long time no see! hope everything's alright  

Hiya to everyone ive missed.... sending ya a BIG   x

Well i got a letter in the post today saying i have a pre- op on the 6th & then i have a bed booked for the 12th for the laparoscopy.... Erm....Thanks but no thanks    x


----------



## clomid user

hi dk...not sure bout temps as dont no much bout them...ask tk 

glad your feeling better cu xx


----------



## Topkat08

Dk ~ just looked at ur chart n i dont think that 'drop' is anything to worry about. For 1 ur only 7dpo so its 2 early for af to turn up & 2 its only dropped from 36.9 to just under 36.8! I think ur worrying over nothing hun! Try and relax, i know its easier said then done but it really doesn't help stressing urself out  x


----------



## Lentil

Hi ladies   and Happy 2009 to you all - may there be many many a BFP!!    

I am sorry I am so consistently poo at posting - have missed so many pages and cant think straight to do loads of pesonals but to those of you with se from clomid mine have been:

CD 5 - 9 - Evil cow from hell - emotional, snappy, grumpy and prob a few of the other 7 dwarves too!

Since cd 7 or so massive twinges in ovary area and achy back - kind of a full heavy feeling in lower abdomen.

and from nye i had the most terrible almost migraine headach that lasted until i woke up this AM. Not a great nye as i felt too poo so at least i didnt drink much! 

Also - hot flushes, broken sleep and night sweats - so all in all - yep i have had SE!! Also, today had EWCM for the first time this cycle -   when DH finishes work today! Have managed BMS every day except yesetrday so back at it (so to speak  ) today.

Loads of love to you all and I promise to do personals soon once I am up to speed with you all again xxxxx


----------



## DK

Thanks tk hun, im such a worrier....  yesterday was 36.89 and today 36.77 so not much i no,but i did sleep witht the fan on ALL night as was extremly hot! Could be that

How are u and bump today tk x x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya everyone 

Yep, that headache was indeed post good night.. and here I am again today, with a similar banging head  I'm 32 now and I just can't party the way I did 10 years ago, but what with the stress of the wedding last year and the ttc issues, I let rip this year.. I partied TWICE in a row! Woohoo! [lol  ] It was well worth it, but paying for it today though.. ouch  I really needed to 'let go' and be ME again for just a little while, you know..

JennyW.. I have had pains in my right ovary this month [my right tube is blocked] I would have sworn I ov from that ovary, if it hadn't been for the scan I had: it showed I had a 20mm follie on the left ovary.. much smaller ones on the right ovary, which confirmed PCO. So, according to the scan anyway, I ov from the left. Really didn't have much discomfort etc from that one though  
From what I've read mind, both ovaries can contract when you ov.. maybe that was the pain you felt. It doesn't necessarily mean it was definitely the right ovary. [hope that lot ^^ makes sense.. I am very hungover at the moment!]

Flossfly.. hi  We've not spoken before.. You posted about taste changes - I had that. It didn't last long and it was only with certain foods, one being Cadbury's Flake [I almost cried!] .. not a good thing for a chocaholic! 

I've been having crazy vivid dreams last week or so, too. I had had a couple previously that were a little more 'nuts' than usual, but the last few have been way crazy  Anyone else notice that any of their se change and become 'stronger' as your cycle goes on?? After I get rid of this headache, I'm keeping myself busy busy busy!!!! - I test in 4 days and I am already obsessing [gulp] Keeping ultra busy is the only thing that helps, so..

Hope everyone here is well


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Guys

feelin sick today and the odd hot moment,
hope ya all doing ok,  

well dh's bro has just left and tmw dh is out for the day, so it will be the first day in over 2 weeks i'll be on my own, oh well i can talk to my self  

not much to say today, i feel ok just worn out, 

 to all BFP gals, 

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Hi CU - I'm ok thanks I'm not getting my hopes up so not too bad, I'm not charting either I just don't think its for me.  First off sometimes I don't sleep that good and then it doesn't work, plus I've just decided that its BMS that makes your baby, when you don't have absolutely regular cycles charting can't help you predict as can be different every month and once you get a bfp ok you know the charting has worked but also then you don't need your charts anymore.  So just BMS every other day for us.  Don't beat yourself up for getting your hopes up none of us can help that its too important.

TK - you must be over the moon that you don't have to go through the nasty laproscopy now.  I know I said its ok and its not that bad but if you don't have to that's even better.  Hope you are doing well

Serenfach - thanks very much for that info give me some hope that maybe it will have worked this month  . Hope your head is feeling better, don't blame you going all out, so did I my best friend got really drunk last year not realising she was pregnant so I'm sure it doesn't do much harm if its pre-implantation

Hi Lentil - wow BMS every day you must have loads of energy, that would be too much for me and my DH, once did 3 days in a row and then DH was off it for the rest of the month.  Even now after ov he has said he's not doing anymore until he has to next month.  He'll be so relieved when we get a bfp that he doesn't have to perform anymore  

FO -   really hope you get a bfp soon,  I am talking to myself today in work and none of the rest of the team are in  

This month not on any clomid so haven't had any scans so who knows how many follies, or where they are?  Just pray somethign in there is working.  At least it looks like I have ovulated which is quite a win not being on the clomid,


Anyhow better post this,

Speak soon,

Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi its not very busy on hear today...wear is everybody 
havent done much today only been shopping at asda....omg it was packed out
ive had no pains all day and not have mild af pains again...i only get the pains at night 

dk..i no wot you bout the leg and knee pains i get them all the time...they kept me up all night i just couldnt sleep
keep haveing dreams bout these TWINS


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK

Im good thanks hun,how you doing hun? 

Hello to CY,J&WM,FO,DK,Lentil,Jen and everyone  

Knikki where are you hun are you ok?    

Glad I only had to come in for one other day at work and now its Friday..Great x


----------



## clomid user

Hi rees...hows you hun hope you are ok...
can i just ask you wot symptons you had again...cu xx


----------



## clomid user

rees...in the 2ww hunny cu xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya cu Im good although news not sunk in yet.

I had spotting just about a week before bfp,and sore boobies from about 5dop and they stayed sore,also dry lips  oh yea and tmi but lots of white cm too  ?

How are you hun?


----------



## clomid user

rees.. did you have mild af pains
think my minds playing tricks on me


----------



## Rees1978

Yes I did and still do,but I have been told its my uterus expanding for baby?


----------



## clomid user

rees..could you tell me wot they felt like...and was they constant or did they come and go
sorry for al the questions


----------



## Rees1978

Thats ok hun they were like dull af pains just come and go every now and then? sometimes for only a minuete or seconds?


----------



## Rees1978

Oh congratulations cu your engagedjust read your sig   pray its your bfp coming too hun x


----------



## Topkat08

Good evening girlie

How is everyone doing?! 

Am i on me own?!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK, did reply to you earlier sweetie?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Reesy, sorry hun i havent read back.... always 2 much 2 read lol x how r u anyway?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Im cool tk thanks have posted a bit on other thread bio aswell.def utd got bloods back today and doc said I can stop taking Metformin too...  still waking up alot weeing. hows you & bump hun?I wanted to ask do you feel bloated at all, I am very bloated  ?


----------



## Topkat08

Reesy glad ur alright hun x good news about ur bloods  

Ok not gonna talk about it on here but i am bloated! (thats all im gonna say  ) lol 

Right off to get the din dins on... might be back later x


----------



## Rees1978

Thats fair enough hun x


----------



## Lentil

CU - fingers crossed for you sweety xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Hey CU  I replied to your Q about doing a reading pages ago, babe.. do you still want me to do one??

I just burst into tears for absolutely no reason whatsoever  and I have a family get together in about an hour, too, so I might not be in the best frame of mind tonight, but I will get to it asap tomorrow. Let me know Xx

Hi to everyone else  How is everyone? I'm having a crappy day today.. first real crappy day in ages. I'm feeling sorry for myself  but hopefully a nice cool Bailey's and ice will sort that right out later  Gotta laugh, I rarely drink.. 2 of those buggers and I'll be singing! [or crying some more?? lol God knows]

TTFN


----------



## DK

Hello my lovelys! How are we all¬ IM BACK  xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Oh and I wanted to add too.. I called my clinic earlier, for all of my scan results. They confirmed PCO when I was there and told me I had 2 follies.. one 20mm. That was it though. I wanted to know about my womb lining.. how big the other follie was etc [I thought she said 9mm originally, but I can't remember] Anyways, she didn't have my notes to hand and was about to leave for the day, so I explained what I already knew and she said that a 20mm follie would have produced a healthy lining - they 'go hand in hand' apparently. Just FYI for anyone wondering about their own results etc. She did say that Clomid can cause the lining to be thinner, yes, but that it wasn't neceesarily a 'problem' for the majority of weomen.
She said they have had pregnancies with linings as low as 6.8mm.. so there is hope!!


----------



## Lettsy

Happy New Year Clomid Chicks

TK, Reesy - Evenin, sorry to hear you're both bloated, too many sprouts eh??  

Serenfach - Go girl, it's good to let your hair down once in a while.  

CU - congrats on the Christmas Day engagement, u must be excited! Good luck for testing this month

Jenny - Clomid stays in your system for a while so your body may still be reacting to it. All this ttc does take it's toll on our poor DH's. Mine never moans about all the BMS but I think I must be wearing him out!

FO -   we can't have you being sick again,    get well soon. Ooh your app. is next week   

RaspberryJam - You ok hunny?, any news about when you can start Clomid again?  

J&WM, Lentil, Dilly, DK, Bubs, Floss,   sorry if i've missed anyone off.

I've got a couple of questions for you girls . . . . bear with me one these i'll try not to waffle

Q1. Does anyone else get Clomid from their GP. I rang the Rosie at Addenbrookes to get my next 3 months of Clomid and they told me I need to get it froom my GP . . . . . . so . . . . . . I went to see my GP and she said we don't prescribe it because it's on their ?red? list and can only be prescribed by a specialist    
I'll have to ring the Rosie again on Monday but got a feelin i'm going to be pushed back and forth and I need the Clomid by the end of next week.



Q2. This is a strange one and please don't laugh at me, although I do think i'm a bit  
I usually go jogging 2 or 3 times a week for around 3-5 miles each time. I'm worried to go jogging after about day 14 of my cycle as i've got it in my head that the jolting action of jogging may dislodge an egg trying to implant itself. 
Is this a completely weird thought or not?? I'm keen to do more execise as i've put on a few pounds with this lovely drug.

Sx


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Let,

I got my clomid from my doc the second lot, 
also don't think jogging is that bad, one girl said it was like a grain of sand in a jam sandwich,  

who else is about ?

fo


----------



## DK

Hi CU, Fo, lettsy, serenfach How are you all ladies? 

I thought i was due to test on the 6th but my chart is saying 5 days til testing so OTD on the 7th but im going to start testing on monday the 5th, i dont have long lutal stages so who knows! xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi sorry rees went to the doc's with df hes got sore throat 
im getting mild af pains and there comeing and going   this dont normally happen..
thanks lentil hun im praying for a bfp   

hi dk..u ok hun??

servenfach..hi hun hope you are ok you can do me a reading hun but please dont tell me anything bad 
as it plays on my mind


----------



## clomid user

Hi lettsy..i got mine from my doctor...when i got my first lot from gyne i had a perscription and i kept the back of it which i had to give to my doctor...


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi 

Sorry I haven't been on here much and thank you for thinking of me letsy. I have got to have a natural period and then can start the clomid next cycle after that, about when I would have been 16 weeks pregnant   I am very sad and still very gutted but trying really hard to think positive for the future. I will be back again once I am allowed to restart the clomid. 

Much love to you all

RJ

x


----------



## clomid user

Hi rj, hun hope you are ok...im so sorry i no it must be the worst feeling ever and i want to sent you some                    
cu.xx


----------



## serenfach

Lettsy.. DK.. FO.. TK.. Reesy.. all the ladies!   

CU.. not to worry, I'll refrain any negatives. I'll just do a general reading for you  I'll have it done tomorrow for you. You want it PM or added here??

RJ.. my thoughts are with you. I can't imagine what you're going through.  Sending lots of   your way   Xx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach..you can add it hear if you want so the girls can read it...i dont mind.i hope you feel better soon hunny its so not like you to be sad your always so positive...but i guess we all have our days


----------



## luski

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE    

                       not been on 4 ages so missed lots & LOTS of posts.

                       got a Q i'm on cd15/16 & have really bad stomache pains, gettin very tearful & sleepy

                       was wonderin if anyone else has & is this normal


       Thanks

       Tammy


                       RJ sendin lots of hugs Hun


----------



## clomid user

Hi lusky...welcome to the world of the bad se's of clomid...i think they a normal but if the pain gets really bad then you should go and see your doctor...i had alot of pain wear i couldnt walk and it was wear i was ovulating..it was so painfull.cu.xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Girlies - I am quite bloated this PM and getting worse.....odd.

Serenfach - i would love a reading if thats not too cheeky please. Hope you are feeling better and that the Baileys makes you smile xxxxx

Hi everyone else!!! xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Lovlies

Just logged on to catch up but cant even stay awake to read the pages lol so off to beddy. Had an exhausting couple of days and bleeding worries but scanned today and all is very well xxxx

Hi to everyone and much love to all those having it tough xxx

Dilly


----------



## serenfach

Dilly.. GOOD news from your scan   

Lentil.. no probs, sweetie   I'll PM you and CU tomorrow - I need your dates of birth.

Off to bedski myself now.. didn't get to a Bailey's after  but a few cold bevvies made up for the lack! Oh and thanks.. yeah,
I feel better now. I had a few hours of thinking I was horrific to look at.. crap.. useless and well as unfeminine as I could
possibly imagine, but I got my head back on and thought bugger it! -  if people don't like what they see, they don't have to look at me.. choice is theirs, innit  

Night all.. sweet dreams  Xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all today

What is everyones plans for today??

Me, well got a driving lesson at 11.30 (god im nervous aint been with him in 6weeks), then off to my nans! 

Xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Gee  it's quiet here.. _*whistles*_

Well, I am officially obsessing. 3 days until 1st test and I'm on edge BIG time. It's only now [yesterday wasn't such a great day] I'm realising how much of an effect Clomid has had on me. It isn't the end of the world, no.. but I'm emotionally drained now. Mind you, I'm always this way near test time. After 5 years, you'd think I'd be used to it  

Best thing is to keep busy, but I'm having a hell of a time trying to motivate myself, I just feel so tired and anxious. Urgh. I have symptoms of ov and af when tey come round, so if I was pregnant I think I'd know, I think I'd have at least some sort of inclination, but I'm just not feeling it. But, miracles DO happen.. so you never know, eh??     

Hope all the ladies here are well.. CU and Lentil, can you PM me your dates of birth, please?? I'll sort your readings out this evening.

Later all


----------



## serenfach

Oh, we posted the same time, DK  

Good luck with your lesson! Xx


----------



## clomid user

morning all 
good luck dk with driveing lesson...it took me 5 tests to pass   
but im glad i done it its the best thing i ever done...how you feeling anyway

serenfach...i dont no how to pm hun...11-12-1979...im a sagi   dont no if you need my name but its martine 
glad you had a good night..clomid is a p**y drug i hated it but if it works then its a good thing and anythings worth a try.

well me im feeling so normal today...no sign of anything...the only thing im getting is very mild af pains and thats on and off 
its all abit weird   as i dont remember feeling like this...but then again i carnt remember wot its like to be pregnant it was so long ago 
im looking forward to my reading i hope its all good news


----------



## DK

Great minds think alike a  serenfach 

Good monring CU my buddy! thanks hun just waiting watchin out window for him!

Thanks girls  im getting so nervous stupid! I know i can drive, i drive DH car even he says im good but cause i not been with instructor fir about 6weeks i so nervous stupid i know!

I have been naughty  serenfach  and tested yesterday and today         and guess what  surprise surprise!         I know it can change but so not excited or   for this cycle! Keeping busy dont help me, im doing one every morning now  xxxx


----------



## DK

Cu and  serenfach  its these last few days be AF is due and we due to test which is the worse! 
Up until today i have been fine!   now now god im going   xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning ladies

DK       way to early tut tut, good luck today,  
HI ya CU and Ser 

well temp still down, which is good as we had BMS last night so little men will be there ready for eggy,
have had ov pains so know its just round the corner, 

lovely frosty day today, walking dogs in a bit, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

hope ya all well and thinking   for 2009

fo


----------



## serenfach

DK!  tut at you testing so early!        I remember 2 years ago, I spent £127 on tests over the space of 10 days.. I was convinced I was pregnant, I had different signs/symptoms, but they were always BFN    I know it can't be helped, though, but that particular time caused me so much heartache that the thought of going through it again helps me to not test until the right time.

CU, babe    I need your date of birth before I can do your reading.. add it here and I'll pick it up later Xx

Hey FO    Yeah we're about to walk the dog in a bit. I did pull a >>    at the thought, but DH persuaded me, for which I'm grateful! I really am struggling to motivate myself today. 

I'm in there >>   with you, girls.. this is such an anxious time!!


----------



## clomid user

servwnfach...its 11-12-1979 hun xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi fo...hope you get your bfp this month hun   

servenfach...dk...have you got any af pains yet


----------



## Topkat08

Good afternoon lovely's

 4 pages to read since i was last on.... u lot cant half talk! lol x 

Lettsy ~ hope ur alright hun! Ok i got clomid from my gp once, but i had to take a note in from my cons before they would give me my prescription & u dont have to worry about jogging after cd14 hun, if there's a beanie in there, it wont get ''jogged'' out of place   

Hay FO how r u doing babe?! long time no talk! hope every thing's alright   x 

CU ~ unusual pains eh?! where?! belly the belly button?!  what cd r u on?! x  

RJ ~ I hope ur alright hun   

Serenfach ~ sounds like clomid is turning ya into an emotional wreck   lets hope it passes soon n ur not like that all month   x not long to go before u tests  

Luski ~ how r u stranger?! x

Dk ~ hope the pain has eased up hun  

Hiya Lentil, Cat, Shelle, Bubs, Dilly & anyone else ive missed


----------



## DK

Well ladies im back from my lesson  Went very well actually  he even advised me to  book my therory which i have just done! GOD!!!!!  my self now!  

CU i have no pains today at all  Have terrible pains in my knees though and have very sore throuat and dry lips whats all that about?  surly not getting cold again!  

Just having some lunch then off to me nans! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls ..How are you all doing ? Do I have to send the pee stick police round   ?


----------



## DK

For me yep cat sorry hun! x


----------



## clomid user

tk...im on cd-23  the pains have gone now...not sure how i feel hun really...ive been getting very mild af type pains only at night but they come and go   things just feel differant this month...the pains were either side of the belly button and on top of it  cat feels the same as me tho...

no one will be sending pee shick police     round to me im way to scared to test i will just wait and see wot happens...

you will have to send the pee stick police round to make me do a test lol...    

dk...hi hun hows driveing lesson gogood i hope...omg i remember i ran a bird over i thought it would fly out the way but it didnt omg...forgot bout that...do you have any signs of af hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## DK

Cat how do you get the object to move

Sorry cat, im going to do one a day now, every morning        sorry! I know this month is ^bfn^ 
Me and DH are going to start taking selenium though next cycle to see if this helps! More   though knowing i ovulated this cycle!

Cu my essex buddy you ok hun, thats so sad about the bird bet you were well gutted, Lesson went very well, and he said i did so well he wants me to book my theroy so thats all booked now! GOD im nervous!!!!!!!   

Why u nervous about testing hun dont be nervous! You never know, i got a feelin about this month its you or cat! Was going to say no AF signs today and no pain apart from BOTh my knees killing me, but just been to loo as on knicker watch and TMI  some brown/pink/creamy Stuff there! Umm nice! What is with the sore throat and dry lipsdo you cu?or cat have this? or anyone else for that matter is there a cold going around?

xxx


----------



## clomid user

dk..i have a sore throat theres alot of it going about my df went to the doctors yest with it...
not sure bout the dry lips could be the weather hun...not sure wots going on with me and cat this month but we feel the same    mild af pains at night..
theres got to be a bfp this month theres 8 of us testing there must be at least 1...but hopefully all 8...cu xx


----------



## serenfach

I see the pish stick cops are here! DK, babe.. they're looking for ya! 

DK.. re af pains: I have a nagging ache around the lower right of my back.. gotta feeling that has to do with me falling asleep [awkwardly] on the couch, though. Otherwise, the blotchy spots that came at the wrong[??] time of my cycle are clearing up now and the achey cramps I had in my abdomen are gone. I had wierd like pinpoint shooting pains just below my belly button.. only happened twice and I felt a little hot and dizzy when it happened, but that was a few days ago..... not happened since. I think I have a little thrush starting too [tmi, I know] - either that, or I've dried up like a California prune? 

The only 'af' type thing I have going on right now, is that I could cry at the drop of a hat  Hmm.. must say, I don't have all that much patience today, either. I've been trying to find out why my CBFM is STILL reading 'high' for the 11th day in a row!!?? << That is annoying me because I can't find any answers.. tis probably why I feel a little low on the patience  When all is said and done, I don't feel as though af is coming any time soon.. neither am I feeling the baby vibe though, so.. who knows..  

Thanks for that, CU.. got the date  I'll be back later Xx

Hi FO.. Cat.. TK.. everyone... hope you're all doing good, girls


----------



## Fire Opal

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that was a cold walk but very nice,

we're off to our local coffee shop for a hot drink and cake yum in a bit,

fingers crossed my temp goes up in the next few days, don't think i ov last month (only on 25mg) took the full 50 this time, 

Hi to all   

fo


----------



## DK

serenfach hun im terrible with testing can never wait til testing day but for some reason i know this month its not for us, just something inside me telling me! Im ok about it though, going to start taking selenium both me and DH see if it helps us 

CU i reckon the sore throat and dry lips is a cold coming them, great  8 Of us testing woo surely we muct get at least 2

Hey fo hun its freezing out there! Nice warm drink and cake though YUMMY! 

Well ladies sorry to say but i think AF is on her way, i have more [TMI]  Pink/brown/creamy discharge and lots of it! Not much pains though TBH!  x x


----------



## serenfach

DK  me either, babe.. I just don't feel any baby vibe right now.

I posted earlier, I sat down on the couch .... and just woke up!!  Falling asleep in an instant is a sign of af for me and I have been feeling tired on and off [as usual around af time] for a couple of days. 
I tell you, the worst part of Clomid [for me] so far, is the nausea. Bejesus, it comes in waves and so so often. I've had it so often I can't even remember when it started?? It's horrible, but not the end of the world.

I am having wierd pulling pains above my pubic bone.. very uncomfortable and I can't say I remember having it with af before, but then I've never taken Clomid before either, so it may all be a part of se for all I know. I've also had bouts of peeing for Wales, but for one.. it might be the Clomid again and/or I pee a lot when it's cold [lol.. I'm like a weather monitor!!]

You said about selenium etc, on your next cycle.. it's good to be in that frame of mind, already accepting and planning ahead 

Do you always have pink/browny cm before af, babe??


----------



## DK

serenfach hun dont want to get your hopes up but feeling sick, weeing alot, tired, OOOOOOOOOOOO Is very good and signs of pregnancy 
Also the pulling sensation u been having could be the eggie inplanting maybe?

I never have CM like this before AF hun, normally just comes, first day Bright red but light,like a lil warning, then the afternoon/evening it hits me big time!
Sorry [TMI]  But this is quite creamy, soaked my knickers, they were fresh on, 3rd pair today, changed just before going to nannies!Got home went wee and noticed i was soaked and inside the creamy mess like brown/pink strikes! Ummm  sorry! x


----------



## serenfach

Don't be sorry, DK! It's happening.. tis a fact of life and that's that. Nothing to be embarassed about   

Babe, gotta say that sounds promising!!  I have like you said.. a little br blood, then it hits me within a few hours after - full red bleed. I don't want to get your hopes up either, so what I would advise is that maybe it's the Clomid.. I've read that it can give different and new se over different cycles/amounts of the drug etc. It might be that.. or, it might be your little miracle. Either way, relax as much as you can and TRY to have a calm night tonight. Pop in a film and cuddle up on the couch Xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everyone.. 

dk...hi m8 hows you

servenfach...hi hun...it sounds good for you hun those are all pregnancy signs


----------



## clomid user

dk...i agree with servenfach clomid does effect you differant on dif doses


----------



## serenfach

Hey cu, babe.. just about to start your reading. I'll have it done by about 9pm if not earlier Xx

I've thought that signs/symps have been BFP before, but always been disappointed. I always stay as  as I can though, because you just never know!! 

How are you today, CU?

DK, try a nice warm [not 'hot'] bubble bath, babe. It might help you to feel refreshed and more relaxed.


----------



## Lentil

AARRGGHH _ Posted and puter crashed   - here goes again!

OMG so much to catch up on!!! Hope you are all having lovely Saturday's  .

Serenfach - i am having loads of weird OV type pangs and feel 'full' in my tummy - i darent even think about getting hopeful as have had so many dissapointments as you have honey so I know whay you are feeling chicken xxxx My DOB is 20/03/75 if you can do me a reading pls  . I think your sypmtoms and DK's sound +ive xxx Keep the PMA xxxx

CU - I have heard that dry lips/sore throat/weird metallic taste in mouth are all very good signs (as long as its not cold related) iykwim - fingers crossed  

DK - Try and stay positive hunny - what cycle day are you on? could it be implantation?

wouldloveababycat       re  

FO - Enjoy your cake!!   xxxx

Loads of love
L
xxxx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...wow carnt wait for my reading...how good are they hun

lentil...are you getting excited bout the reading


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Lentil, sweetie    Hey, I say the longer you wait for something, the oh so much more AWESOME it is when it happens.   With every disappointment just comes more hope for next time, innit 

RE your reading.. do you want me to post it here or PM you with it??


----------



## serenfach

lol CU, babe I am really out of practise, so don't expect anything major. I'll do my best for you though Xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi CU - Am all jittery excited and curious at same time! 

Serenfach - i dont mind you posting or PM'ing - you choose! 

xxxx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...you can post mine so every1 can read it if you like...wotever you thinks best...lentil i would like to read yours hun if you dont mind   

are you good at readings huncould you have a peek to see when my babys going to come


----------



## Fire Opal

hey lentil looks like me and you are testing about the same day,

I'm getting ov pains to, back ache and bloated, temp still down this am so watching temp over the next few days,

Hi ya DK CU and Ser, what ya up to ?
fo


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...post them on the board hun we dont mind everyone reading...lol


----------



## DK

Lentil hun its me thats getting the dry lips and funny taste in mouth LOL Im on CD 25 hun! x


----------



## clomid user

DK...lol..hun...i did think lentil was going   lol........

fo...we are haveing a spooky evening servenfach is doing a reading for me and lentil...
how are you hun you ok cu.xx


----------



## Lentil

sorry guys - blonde, drugs, natural air head = disastrous and remembering anything very well! sorry


----------



## clomid user

LOL LENTIL...anythings poss when you have blonde hair hun..    
im getting all spooked out now hunny but getting excited


----------



## Lentil

nutty - well ladies just fyi my cycle can be 28 - 54 days so I put 32 (i think....guess what I cant remember  ) and it says 3 days to ov but I have or am defo on ov now as *TMI warning* have EWCM and a plenty  

I think I will change it......it took 3 attempts to create so i am not sure whether I can now! duuuuurrrrrrr

I am looking forward to the reading - quite intrigued!


----------



## clomid user

lentil...do you have scans to see when you ov hun

dk..fo...wear are you


----------



## Lentil

FO -- sorry sweetey i missed ur post - you must have thought be v rude - sorry  . Sounds like we have similar symptoms and we are v close time wise - just I have v irregular af until the last one which was 28 days bang on  - fingers crossed they are good signs hey? xx

CU - No scans as this is an 'illegal' dose of clomid which I am taking as they were a pack left over from when i used to take them about 18 month + ago and as I found them in knicker draw i decided to just take em and see what happens. I know how I felt at time of EC when I had IVF and it feels v similar as that did 'down there' so I am hoping and praying for a miracle! As we all are - just I have a feeling this may be meant to be finding them tucked away and all....      you never know.....xx


----------



## serenfach

Girls, as the whole ttc thing is such a sensitive issue, I'm not concentrating on anything to do with you ttc. I hope you understand why. I wouldn't wish to bring harm or false hope etc, so I'm not focussing on any aspect of it.  IF.. IF something comes and it is very significant, then I will share it.. but this is not my intention.

Hope no one is angry at me    and that you understand


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...thats ok hun...but did you get anything at all


----------



## serenfach

You're an impatient pepper, CU!    Almost done, babe.. gimme 10 mins.

Lentil, I'll do yours right after


----------



## clomid user

oh sorry servenfach...i thought you didnt do it must be going 

i gota say tho has any1  had a reading on ebay before


----------



## serenfach

CU.. your reading 

*6 of Swords: Past*

This card representing the past, suggests that there is something you struggle to let go of it. Even if you think it doesn't affect you that much, you have to let it go in order to heal properly. It means that for as long as it remains an issue in your life, you are using your energy on it, where other areas of your life need that energy. This card offers 'direction' and that for you, comes from within - you no longer have the choice to linger and worry over past issues.. your life is leading you in the direction of change - BUT, whatever past issue it is that this card speaks of, will remain unless you face it. Only then will you heal properly and be able to shift your energies on to what is important to you right now. The card is also signifies a positive change, but not without your effort.

*9 of Swords - Present*

Another Sword. This card represents the here and now and sitting next to the 6 of Swords, it holds meaning in 'inner fears' and feelings of anguish. It also signifies guilt, of some kind. As with the first card, everything in this reading so far is pointing to you making a big effort to enforce change and to let go of things that may have stopped you achieving what you have been trying to achieve. Mental energy is as important as physical energy and with poor mental energy, comes poor physical energy and poor well being. You will be given an opportunity - you won't have to look for the signs, they will be all around you, guiding you, which will help you to make the necessary changes and when you finally notice the signs [which I get the feeling will come in the form of some wierd coincidences] it'll take your breath away because you read it here, first  and you'll know you're on the right path!!

*The Moon - Future*

ALL of these cards are telling you the same thing: inner fears and anxieties are ruling you and you have to let go of them, or at least as many as you can. This card is saying that your future will be as your present is, unless you remove some of your anxieties. You're concentrating all of your energy on 2 particular life issues and it is draining you. Life is wonderful and you need to remember this, no matter what is happening back in your Present. You're missing out in things, life is passing you by and you never realised. This card tells me you're a loving soul who wants to give everything to everyone, but you can't. You must keep some of it for YOU. Also, this card [specifically for you] offers comfort. Someone is watching over you and their offering their light to you as a guide. Use it. The Moon card can also represent Fertility [but as I said, I won't go down that path of focus]

While I was doing this reading, I was given the name 'Mel'. I was also given the colour blue and the number 9. Also, this is a bit wierd, but I was shown an object that I couldn't make out. It felt like it was something that had in the past or now in the present, has real meaning to you. My vision was blurred though, as though they didn't want me to see it?? I got the impression that they did this on purpose, so that only you would know what it was. Nothing in your reading was negative, babe.. all very positive, but only if you take heed of it.


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...hunny i understand it totally...my past would be my ex my kids dad...im going through a rougth time at the mo...my dd who is 11 dont want to see him anymore (horribal man) he has ruined my life thats wear the ansiety comes in as he used to treat me and my children really bad...i wake every day with fear of a knock at the door...and the guilt well i feel guilty for my kids im always trying to replace everything cos i feel guilty for takeing there dad away...which i had to do as he mentally done my head in and used me as a punch bag...but to be honest its getting better been split for 6yrs now and i would say the past 2 yrs its much better
thanks for the reading hunny...it went straight to the heart and i no wot ive gota do


----------



## Lentil

OMG amazing. I gotta go as DH booked a restaurant!! Back soon as I can to read mine - thanks Serenfach you have a beautiful skill xxx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...im not sure who mel is ...but i likead the moon that rep fertility 
i no you wernt focusing on ttc but was there anything 
ive been told loads of things in the past so i dont get my hopes up hun.xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies how is everyoe today?hope everyone is having a nice wkend xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi harm how are you  hope you are getting better   

servenfach is just doing us a reading im very happy with mine...kinda hoped there was a baby there tho 

but i understand its a hard thing to focus on as ttc is in all our minds..cu.xxx


----------



## serenfach

Ok, Lentil.. no worries.. almost done. I'll post it up 

CU, babe.. put it this way: to have The Moon in a reading, is a very good card to have, considering your ttc  What needs to be remembered, it that it has both positives and negatives. Positive being a sign of a baby coming  .. negative being the light of the Moon [watching over] can mean that person is watching over a baby already passed on. << It might even mean, for example, that a baby or young child [linked to you or mother, sister, or friend] IS the person who is watching over you, who may be your 'guardian angel'.

With re to the names [Mel, etc] don't ask me, I haven't a clue! lol I just give what I receive  What I will say, because I've done yours and Lentils readins so close together, the mediumship aspect [the end oarts of your readings] may have been mixed up [sorry, it happens sometimes] so 'Mel' maybe for Lentil or, you have yet to meet a Mel.. or, it might be a relative etc of old that you didn't know. Ask your family, maybe. All I can say, it is that the name is _definitely_ for either you ir Lentil 

I don't like to elaborate on negatives.. I'm glad you understood the reading, because I felt a lot of heartache in there that I didn't want to have to elaborate on it. It's in your past now, babe.. let it go.. your future is looking bright  Xx


----------



## clomid user

arrrr thanks hun...that bit about the baby and guardian angel  well my ga is my baby thats parsed over so yes hun thats right...i do have 2 that have parsed a girl and a boy but i no only 1 is aways with me....i could tel some storeys on that....well spooked out..but i will be hear all night.cu xx


----------



## serenfach

CU.. Don't dwell on the negative aspect though, sweetie   It might be the positive!!     Like I said, I walked away from Church etc and I am well out of practise with my readings, so I don't get 'as much' or 'as much clarity' as I used to. 

Keep that   going XX


----------



## serenfach

Lentil.. your reading 

*9 of Wands - Past*

This card represents distrust. There is someone who either hurt you or someone very close to you, who you had a link with in your past. The memories, while maybe buried in your subconcious, still affect you. You learned from the experience and you'll carry those lessons along with you right throughout, which is a good thing, even if you haven't realised it yet. This card also signifies 'control' issues, too. Either you or someone close to you, wasn't able to let go of the control aspects of your relationship/friendship.. whatever it may be.. and that will have inadvertently affected your present day life. Again, this isn't a bad thing, but does warn you to proceed with care. Your heart is soft and it needs to be protected.

*The Emperor - Present*

This card tells me that you need organisation. You need a balance, a 'routine'. You may have all of that quite adequately, but maybe you're fighting it.. you don't like it.. or there isn't enough of it in your life right now and you need more. It also says that it might be the case that you are the authority of some thing or some one or are about to become so. Also, it's saying that there are some form of legal matter or 'form filling' to be done - it is important and cannot be put off. The Emperor is a strong character and in this partcular reading, it's a representation of you. It's basically saying that you have broad shoulders and you're doing just fine  Sometimes with this card, it can mean that a Protector is looking over you, whether they be in spirit or still here with us and that either way, you need to remember to thank them [him.. it's a man]

*5 of Wands - Future*

This card is to do with personal growth and fits very well with the other 2 cards. It signifies competition and challenge. It's as though you need a challenge in your life to wake up to every day, because you enjoy the learning/growth aspect of it all. It makes you feel as though you are achieving. While it says that, the negative aspect is also saying you need more patience and with that patience, will come excitement and a genuine sense of achievement. Personally, what I pick up from this: I see a few small obstacles in your way that feel like huge ones to you.. but they're not. Not if you find that well of patience deep down [which IS there] and remember to dip into it whenever needs be.

As with CU's reading, I had a blurred vision but of a person this time. All I could make out were small rimmed glasses and a smiling face, but no features per se. I got the feeling [I might be wrong] that they were frowning but in a playful manner, as though waving their finger at you saying tut tut tut [but happily] Also had the number 4 in or on a book page or cover and I saw doodling on a piece of paper, but I couldn't see what any of it said or if it was pictures etc [I think I could see a flower, but not sure] and NO idea what any of it means, sorry!!

Lentil.. as I said to CU, because I did your readings so closely, the mediumship aspects may be mixed up, so you and CU need to read each others, aswell as your own. Let me know if I picked up anything decent


----------



## clomid user

servenfach..Thanks hun...i think you need a baileys with ice now   
saying that both of my names are drinks   

lentil...wear are you  you still munching  im feeling peckish now after all this excitement...

wear is every1...hope you didnt mind us doing this on hear   

cu.xx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...lentils reading sounds like me aswell


----------



## serenfach

Hmm, I wondered about that, CU.  If anyone wants me to move the readings, I will. I could delete them from here send them via email to CU and Lentil, if necessary or delete them completely, once Lentil reads hers.. whatever is easiest  

I've settled for 2 Straberry Creams from my Quality St tin, CU lol.. no Bailey's left after NYE.. DH and his sister and brothers drank the house dry!!


----------



## serenfach

Yeah? Well I did say they were completed close together, so yep.. you could both possibly take BOTH readings?!  I got your vibe with your reading and Lentil with hers, though. It's more the mediumship part I might have mixed up


----------



## clomid user

has anyone had dry nipples just looked as there sore and theres flakey skin there

sorry every1 i think we got carried away    didnt mean to just got excited...and was haveing fun


----------



## FlossyFly

I have never had dry nips!!!!!! then again never had wet ones either lmao


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Floss   lol.. well I had tingly nips the other day, that was bizzare too.

I tell you what, the se of Clomid are awful and I don't think I've had it as bad as lots of others here either, so I give my sympathies to you all who are suffering!!  

I don't quite know how to say this, but I noticed this afternoon how I have no cm AT ALL. Dry? More like baron!   It's really uncomfortable. But on the upside, I haven't had a bout of nausea for at least 2 hours now. YaY!  
Still got my wierd pains though. Boo  It feels like I have something awkward and heavy resting right on top of my pubic bone. Very strange.


----------



## clomid user

flossy fly...lol hows you hun

servenfach...why dont you get some preseed


----------



## serenfach

What's preseed, CU??  I've never had this before. I just read that it is a normal se of Clomid, so I;m not worried, but it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## Fire Opal

uoooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo

sat here with my jeans undone as feel bloated, bra off as felt tight, think i'm about to pop  
my i look so attractive  

well should go to bed really, whos still up

fo


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...preseed is a lubeacant and its sperm friendly...because clomid drys up cm it acts like cm when you ov...look it up at preseed.com
ive got it and i no so many people that have got bfp's the cycle they used it...


----------



## Fire Opal

oh yer and the HOT flushes Niiiiiiiiccccccceeeeeee


----------



## clomid user

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww  fffooo  fo...........

lol...

i bet you look great hun..im still up,so is servenfach and lenti will be on soon thats if she ever finishes her meal


----------



## serenfach

Ok great, thanks CU 

Oh FO.. you sound like you're having a hell of a time there   Get the fan on ya!


----------



## Fire Opal

dam clomid  

oh forgot the odd shakes i get with my hands, NO way i could take more than 50mg as the se are bad enough.

just so you know its -5 here, we have a weather station and its frikin cold, off to my warm bed in a bit Brrrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## FlossyFly

FO - just imagine what 150mg is doing for me........I cant control my body temp at the mo! And I have constant headache!

Preseed is great stuff lol My DH loves it


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all?

God that was an awful night, i so couldnt sleep, kept waking up to pee and just couldnt sleep!

My temp is still rising? Dry lips? funny taste in mouth? ok wat is going on

Did another test sorry Cat!       ^bfn^       Wat is going on!

Went to loo this morning and some light spotting on tissue so reckon its AF arriving?? It has come as early as 26days before!

serenfach hi hun, we have preseed to and its fab  i get the 45g tube and use the applicators as i find the pre filled ones they give you to much! Only about 50p more! Well worth it though! xx

FF, cat, shelle, FO, Cu, Lentil, Jenny, Rees, Rj, jwm, Any one i missed  Hi all lovely ladies!

Tk where you gone luv, miss you! xx


----------



## clomid user

dk...you aint the only 1 who thinks af is on her way... 
i think shes going to play me a visit 2...got bad af pains and im not happy at all 
i hate af  wot upsets me is that i had 3 eggs so how can the   not get at least 1 of them
how are you feeling hun

cat are you about


----------



## clomid user

oh and (.)(.) are  really sore...they feel massive they hurt at the side,on top,underneath...


----------



## DK

Sorry hun jack had gone back to bed and DH wanted to ravish me hehe TMI  sorry!

Sorry Cu that you fill your AF is on her way to,  aint she!   For you!

AF signs can be a good thing a well though hun and if your (.)(.) are sore then maybe a good thing, do a test hun! ??

Cu luv what is your name? xx


----------



## clomid user

lol...ravishing 
i no af pains can be good and boobies...but i think i jus dont want to get my hopes up 
how did you feel when you were pregnant with jacki think ive forgot   but then again my dd dulcie is 11...and ds kai is 6
opps i forgot symptoms 

my name is martine hunny...we all have funny unusual names     but thats how i like it


----------



## DK

Cu its good to be unsual sometimes 

We have common names hehe, DH(he is my fiance but we been together and engaged so many yeras might as well be my husband)All my family say husband, is Darren, DS is jack and im katie! Were very common hehe!

Jack is now up and playing the wii bless him, im having cup t and bisquite see if it makes me fill beta...

I cant remember sytoms either to be honest hun i was 9+weeks when i found out i was preg, i had done loads of tests including ones frm hosp and all neg  from then on i was extremly ill so i cant remember! 

I keep getting ^bfn^ so i know she on her way! Plus the spotting!  x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi everyone! 

Sorry haven't been on for couple of days . . . been curled up in bed with the most awful headache. Am fine till I move then it feels like my head gonna burst and I have fallen over it hurts so much! My wisdom teeth are coming through impacted so wonder if it might be them ?

Anyway, I have read back 3 pages and seems like ur all busy and chatty girlies! Have I missed any news ? Serenfach . . . your readings looked interesting how did you learn to do them or did it come naturally?

Hi TK, Shellebelle, wouldlovebabycat, DK, FO, CU, ff, Lentil, harm and everyone.... sorry if missed u can't think straight with this head!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Serenfach thank ypou so much. I need to digest all that properly and funny enough you are right with a fe wtings so muh so that it sent shivers down my spine and i got goosebumps. 

Sorry wasnt back on last night - DH and I ended up having words so was busy sulking and being clomid moody I think  . all seems fine this am though so  here you go......... had a lovely meal apart from that - sole and grilled vegetables  

Off shopping for healthy veggies and fruit this am and then plan to continue the bonkathon as nowt happened last night - it was back to back sleeping which as we all know isnt conducive to ttc    

Hi everyone else  

FO - I am the same - thats what started the argument - i said i had a good feeling as felt bloated and twingy and he said that I had said that too many times before for it to mean anthing -  . I hope i prove him wrong on that!  

DK - everything crosswed with funny taste in mouth iykwim! xxx

Got to dash - bye for now xxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

well day on my tod as dh in london looking a old planes   he works for Airbus and designs planes so mad on them  

well today started off sad, found Blossom my rabbit dead   v sad as she was a rescue (x meat breeding rabbit) don't know how old she was, she looked like she's passed any in her sleep, bless her, so i'm down to just 2 G Pigs how, will move them into a smaller home and cleqan the big hutch and run out, make way for 2 chickens in the spring so not all bad, its sad as all my small pets are getting to the end of their lives, did have 3 rabbits, one g pig is a rescue so no idea of age but think she'll be next, an old farmer once said to me, " you got live stock, ya got dead stock"  very true, 

well thats enough sad stuff, no temp rise this am   for ov soon, 

alright Lentil, JWM, DK and CU  

fo


----------



## clomid user

Hi fo...sorry bout blossom hun ive got 2 rabbits and bread them twice and the babys were all hopping around and then they died...i couldnt tell ds as he would be so sad...so he thinks they went to the pet shop 

hi everybody


----------



## serenfach

Oh my God I could sleep for a living!  Only just woke. I'm gonna pay for this tomorrow, when I have to be up at 6am 

FO .... hope you're feeling a little cooler today, babe?? I haven't suffered all that bad with the hotties, but the couple I had were 'orrible  Sorry to hear about your rabbit, babe  I fall apart with animals passing over.. can't cope with that. Hope you're ok [as 'ok' as you can be, anyway] 

DK .... odd taste in your mouth?! Do you normally have that at af time?  

CU .... my babooshkas are misbehaving, too. They're itching on the sides, which is nuts. Not had this before, but maybe it's all part of the se from Clomid, as the drug is also new to me. They're a bit tender too, so I can't scratch 'em lol.. very annoying!

joeandwills .... hows things with you?  To answer your Q - I learned the Tarot [really quite rusty with it all nowadays though] but the mediumship aspect has been with me since I was little. I'm really no 'Pro'. Think of it as though I am like a post box or an answering machone on a phone.. I just receive 'stuff' and pass it on if I can.

Floss .... you're another lady to say preseed is good. I have so many recommendations now, I think I'll be getting myself some 

Sorry if I've missed anyone.. hope everyone here is well Xx 

ps - I have tightening around my abdomen now.. another  sign of the Old Nag is on her way. Oh and I meant to ask.. does anyone suffer with trapped wind on this stuff?? I thought I had it from the buffett we have NYE, but I shouldn't still have it so I;m thinking it's the Clomid maybe.


----------



## DK

Im very sad to say ladies but my AF has arrived i think so end of the road for me! No belly ache but vleeding getting worse..
Temp still high and rising which i dont get   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Girls   and         and       

Its not over til the fat lady sings        

CU   My (.)(.) feel huge today too   and are tender all over but I have no signs so far of AF     don't give up hunny   I vaguely remember waking up in the middle of the night thinking I had a horrible metal taste in my mouth and thinking how strange it was .. but might have dreamt it  

Lentil        for the bonkathon  

J&WM   Sorry to hear about the bad head hun     its horrible having bad heads..I get migraines sometimes and they are bloomin horrible  

Dk              just topping up your positive vibes its not over til its over hunny.. could you have ovulated later than you thought ? sometimes you can have late implantation too .. I REFUSE TO GIVE UP BEING POSITIVE FOR YOU             

Serenfach   How are you feeling today hun ?

Flossyfly   Do you take the clomid at night ? I found I had a lot less side effects even on 150mg/200mg if I did that I would have the odd hot flush and it made my AF really short and light (until I stopped taking it ) , I did have a bit of insommnia and I was more emotional but that was after quite a few cycles and I think was the stress of it all rather than the drugs as it is a hugely emotional rollercoaster and I think we tend to blame the drugs when its actually the strain of it all   if you don't take them at night try that and see if you feel any better   if anyone gets too hot at night try having a fan on it can make a world of difference to how you sleep 

FireOpal   Sorry to hear about the rabbit hun   its always horrible when you find your pet poorly/has died  

Harmony   Hope you are ok hun  

Shelley   

Big Hugs to everyone I have missed ..  

Has anyone made any New Years Resolutions ?

Cat x

Dk ..Just seen your update hunny so sorry hun       

(I have tried posting this 6 times and you lot talk so much   it hasn't let me !!)


----------



## DK

Cat hun i need some advise from the ol wise one please!    
Today is day 26, 9dpo, chart changed a few days ago, I ovd on CD 17 (boxing day)and this goes in with the + i had on the opk on cd16(xmas day)..and my day 21 blood results, Which were good this time at 43.6 

Had BMS this morning(just spoke to dh as lil upset and he reminded me every time lately we beem having BMS i bleed afterwards)    Straight after there was a lil now alot but its creamy/pink in colour, not BR? please help im so


----------



## Topkat08

Gooooooooood Afternoon ladies....

OMG how do u expect me to read 4 pages n remember anything that's been said is beyond me.... brain like a pea n im not even blonde      

Serenfach ~ ur readings were good now i have one Q..... did u really read them or google it?!   lol x hope ur alright anyway hun?! 

DK ~ sorry to hear af has caught ya hun   never give up on the month ahead   x

FO ~ sorry to hear about u bunny... hunny (lol) its horrible finding ur pets dead isn't it?! i remember when i had 2 hamsters n woke up to find they had escaped n the cat got to them  

Lentil ~ good luck with ur 'bonkathon' <--- like that word  

J&WM ~ bummer about the headaches, hope ur feeling a lil better now  

Cat ~ Oooh things sounding good for u this month                

Sorry 2 anyone ive missed


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Cat 

I'm ok, babe thanks.. hows things with you??  Just a quick Q - I PM Shelle last night, but not had a reply yet.. I added 2 readings here for 2 of the girls - is that okay? Or do you want me to move them? I don't mind either way.. 

Lentil.... forgot to reply to you earlier, sorry! Glad you could take some of the reading, babe  

DK....


----------



## clomid user

TK...  you forgot me... 

tk...i think your brain has shrunk already...dk has not had af...


----------



## clomid user

tk...the saying is when you are utd...your brain shrinks  and i tell you wot i do believe  it does 
you will remember this


----------



## serenfach

TK! lol you is a cheeky pepper!  I do have pc software [only the deck.. can't find my physical packs.. in the attic I think??] Anyway, any Tarot pack is 'generalised' [that's why you have to learn them] but when you do a reading, you 'personalise' it via picking up the vibes from a name, date of birth etc. And while I'm writing this, I just remembered another name - 'Maria' << had that last night [don't know why it's only now coming back to me] but no idea who it's for, sorry!!


----------



## Topkat08

DK ~ i just read ur msg hun. ok im sorry if u think im speaking out of term but if u bleed all the time after bms..... could u have a infection?! Think its worth talking to ur doc

Ooooh so i did....Sorry _*CU*_ my nutty buddie  how r u anyway?! tell me the symptoms u've had this month  im feeling positive for u this month! dunno why but i am  x

P.S if my brain shrinks anymore i wont have one 

Serenfach ~ Just messing, i believe ya  do u do all those birth numbers, palm readings etc?! _AND _ what happens if u pick up the vibes or someone else?! x


----------



## serenfach

Ooh, TK you're a bugger! 

[came back to edit, because I missed your edit! lol] No, I can't read palms. I was taught that Palms are just another form of a visual or 'prop'' and that the reading would be the same if you did via holding a personal item [like a ring etc] belonging to the person.

Sorry sweetie, but I don't know what you mean by this question: _AND what happens if u pick up the vibes or someone else?! x_


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Serenfach   As long as the rest of the girls don't have a problem with it then I don't .. if anyone does they can pm me or Shelley hun ..  

TK   Sorry hunny missed you off ..are you ok hunny  

DK   Have Pm'd you ..   but there is no reason why bleeding could not be implantation at this stage ..and NO TESTING IT IS FAR TOO EARLY     bleeding from the cervix after bms is quite common but as I said in pm always best to get it checked out ..and 

Girls ..I am presuming as you are ALL intelligent lovely ladies that you keep up to date with your smear tests ..that is very very important ..I can speak from experience as have had pre-cancerous cells discovered of the highest grade so treatment sorted me out but if I hadn't had regular smear tests I might not have been so lucky ..

Cat x


----------



## serenfach

Okie dokie, Cat    Thanks Xx


----------



## Topkat08

Seren ~ yep i think thats what they call it  

Cat ~ How's u?!  

Im alright thanks hun, cant seem to nab this hunger (even after 4 slices of toast) but apart from that im good   x

Does anyone watch CBB?! x


----------



## DK

Ok ladies now far TMI sorry, il remove it if it offends ok please tel me!

Tk hun i value your words and lisiten closely you have been a great friend and supported with with things so please fill free to say what ever i wont take it wrong way! Could be infection but i am not sore or painful when wee etc, so not cystis or thrush i dont think! thank you hun! Eat what u like hun its clear your beanie needs the food so give it what it wants! Sod the diet can do that when there  here! You waited so long for this! x

When we have BMS my DH loves doggy which for me is nice but he is quite big and hurts ALOT ALOT and i think maybe thats whats happening why i keep bleeding, could that happen?

Thanks cat luv i have pm'd u back!.

Cu my essex buddy u ok this afternoon hun?x


----------



## clomid user

tk...this morning i felt like af was on her way...but now i dont i keep getting twinges in the groin area 
and (.)(.) are really sore...just had a cuppa and now i feel sick 
i have been getting af type pains but really mild and there on and off
how did you feel again hun  i forgot was it feels like

servenfach...that number 9 is the day im due to test hun soooo hopefully its a sign


----------



## clomid user

dk...hun the same thing happens to me....ive also read that your cervix drop;s differant parts of the month...
but also it happend to me and i had an infection...so you should go doctors hun


----------



## Topkat08

DK ~ is it a lot of blood after intercourse?! if u dh is a stallion then maybe he's causing a rip or something but i still think u should talk to ur doc just to make sure! U could have an infection or thrush or anything without haven't tell tell symptoms iykwim  

CU ~ sounds promising hun  

The symptoms i had were:

Strange pains below my belly button from about 10dpo - still get them now! 
Increased appetite
Tiredness.... all the time
Needing the loo....a lot
Sore nips (left one more then right) 

The pains below the belly button lasted only seconds n i could feel them coming, not 2 sure how to describe them but it felt like it was rising up towards my belly button iykwim  

Then towards the end of week 5 i started to get dry lips (on my face  ) but that could be the weather & constantly feeling sick but not actually being sick started about the same time as well.... thats about it! x Oh and this horrible taste in my mouth! x

Oh yeah lol... gone off coffee & cant stand the smell of bacon cooking either


----------



## DK

Thank you ladies il see how i get on later and if pinful il go up docs/hosp later thank you all!

Cu thats great to hear someone else gets it, last time i had thrush it killed but il dev get it checked out!

Tk, [TMI] Its like a creamy bleed that stains my knickers then with pink/brown strikes inside it, when i wipe its like dark wee colour like i aint wee'd in hours but im going every hour, like a pinkish colour! i have dry mouth lips, metal taste in mouth, up all night last night weeing, Just couldnt sleep and another thing i find weird is my sense of smell??is so strong! How is you and ^bump^ anyway nik?? have they sent you form for scan yet?

Im going 

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

DK ~ Sorry hun i cant help ya with that hun   we're good thanks hun! got a scan booked for the 14th (same day i see the m.w) but gonna try n get a earlier one   sooooooo impatient  

Soooo.....does anyone watch Celebrity (z-listers) Big Brother?! so far i only really like Tine & Verne x


----------



## DK

TK thats great about the scan hun, 10days is not long to wait but if you can get in ealrier that would be good  dying to know how it all goes and how many beanies you have in there, twin  i reckon! Guess what tk i have booked my theory test ummmmmm SOOOOOOOOOOOO nervous! xx


----------



## Shellebell

If you like Celeb Big Bro, why not add a comment on the BB threads 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=430.0

Blimey, you lot are keeping the  busy at the mo  I myself have to keep myself well away from pee sticks, I have run out of cheapy tests and currently am late, but my cycles have been all over the place so I may not _actually_ be late iykwim. Lots of CM and Af type pains and soo tired, but again I have had my thyroid meds changed resently so coulc be that 

Seren ~ Don't mnd about the readings, just as long as everyone else is OK with them (PLease PM Cat or Myself if not) I have learnt the basics of Tarot but haven't had them out for a LONG while 
DK ~ I have had a few bleeds after bms but my Dr said with my odd cycles it could be that starting AF rather than my own hormones. BMS at certain times of cycle can cause more pain/bleed than others due to the cervix. But if it is happening at different times and quite often I would get it checked out 

I would back up Cat about having regular smears. I have to have them more regular because my Sis had to have a hysto due to cancer  Luckly she had her 2 girls already but was my age (35) when it was detected

love n hugs to all


----------



## serenfach

Great, thanks Shelle 

Well I'm not having half of the symptoms some of you mention. No odd taste in my mouth, no sore nips, did have 2 odd pin like pains just below my belly button, but that ways days ago and not happened since.

I currently have:

1. Really bad pulling pains in both sides of my groin, shooting pains down inside of my thighs
2. The pain I had [like a weight sitting in my pubic bone] is coming and going [it was constant for a while]
3. I still have no cm AT ALL << very very uncomfortable and it [tmi coming>>] feels 'solid'  .. does that even make sense to anyone?? My whole [tmi again, sorry] vagina feels solid!? It's bizzare. 
4. Nausea
5. Bad mood. BAD mood   [it's hit me like a brick in the last like 2hrs]  
6. Tiredness
7. Restless

I think I have had No 1 way back with af before, but 2,3 and 4 are all new experiences for me. I am attributing them to af coming, together with this being my first round of Clomid. 5 and 6 are all pretty average symps of af  and 7 is due to my knowing I'm about to test in less than 48hrs [gulp] So I guess she is on her way to me 

But but but.. God works in mysterious ways and miracles happen every day, so despite my absolutely stinkin' mood, the fact I can't sit still properly, the fact I am truly obsessing over testing AND I feel like my underneath now resembles a dired up prune.. I will damned well remain      that my BFP is coming and I share that      for the rest of you


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo Seren nice to see ur feeling positive... even if u are dried up like a old prune   lol clomid has that horrible effect on ya x 

Soooooooooo Who's In or am i a loner?!


----------



## Fire Opal

hey tk i'm here


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Fo   

How r u feeling hun?! x


----------



## heavenlyharry

Just thought I would say hi.

Im back on the tamoxifen, feeling a bit lonely as everyone seems to be on clomid.  

Cycles are anyones guess, I usually have to taken provera to have a bleed if I havent had one after 45 days.
So doesnt seem I ovulate at the moment at all.

I am waiting to start IVF as soon as the clinic re-opens after Xmas, it will probably be Jan/Feb.
I also start a new job and I havent told them I may need time off for treatment, naughty I know, but its only a three day a week job and I may not need too much time off.

Hi everyone


----------



## serenfach

I'm here again, TK. I've had a Taz and cleaned everything.. only things left now are pace the floors or come here, so here I is  [I was going to make a joke about Baron wastelands with re to my err.. 'current dry spell, but I think I'll refrain lol]

Hiya Heavenly H.. if it's any use to you, don't feel lonely.. feel good! You DON'T want to be on Clomid 
[edited out stupid Q I wrote] I know what you mean about needing time off.. My boss is great, but there is only so much she can do without the other bosses finding out


----------



## Lentil

Hi ladies - quick Q as need to go make casserle for dinner! 

Any of you ladies get a kind of feeling like a 'stitch' in tummy? kind of at top of pubic bone/bottom - below belly button and on rh side mostly         

L
xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Heavenly Harry ..Not everyone is on clomid Clomid User and moi are on Letrozole which I am told is like Tamoxifen so          to you hunny  

Lentil   I have been getting all sorts of wierd pains for the past week hun .. theres no telling whats going on in there ..wouldn't it be nice if we had a window into there to see whats going on  

Shelley     Its a pain with irregular cycles you get fed up of testing don't you I tested so many times for so many years I am almost allergic to the darn things now  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hi heavenlyharry Welcome hun!

Ladies i just wanted to let you all know that i have booked my theory test!  OO  getting closer


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK .. Excellent hunny ..Its FAB being able to drive ..gives you so much independence  

Serenfach    I can imagine your readings being quite popular on here ..   do you enjoy doing them ?

Cat x


----------



## DK

Your all so kind and supportive i will let you know how it goes  

Thanks cat hun! x

Feeling a little down and depressed this evening, keep  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK             sometimes it does you good to have a good cry hunny ..let it all out   

Cat x


----------



## serenfach

DK.. GOOD luck with the test, babe!!!!!   I agree with Cat too.. a good cry can work wonders. A great stress reliever. It's when you can't stop that it beomes a little frustrating    

Hiya Cat..  Glad I'm not alone with the 'wierd pains'   Re your Q, yeah I do enjoy doing them. Only downside is they drain me a little and can freak me out a bit from time to time. 

Lentil.. I've had what you just described, but sorry babe, I can't recall what part of my cycle it was or anything like that. I remember feeling like I thought there was something physically there not too far under the skin.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Serenfach ..I can imagine them being draining


----------



## clomid user

hi every1  
dk...have a good cry hun it will make you feel better...but is there something on your mind hun  if there is share it with us 

servenfach...that number 9 hun is the day im due to test...so maybe it was a sign...hows you

cat...hi hunny how are youim feeling normal now   but felt like af was hear this morning...sore(.)(.) tho... 

lentil..hi hun hows you
cu xx


----------



## VicG

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted or even logged on in ages - decided that I needed to take my mind of things.  TK, Rees, I see you both have BFP's - thats brilliant.

Taking my mind of things must have worked - I got a   on Xmas day.  I had a small beer on Xmas eve - I hope our little pea didn't mind, but tested on Xmas day before indulging in any more and was well shocked.  Bext Crombo present ever.  We haven't told anyone yet so you are the first people to hear my news!

Don't feel any different at all yet.  Am going to go back and read up on your posts.  At my last follicle scan I had 2 15mm follicles, so I have an early scan on Friday - am v. excited, will be about 6 weeks and 2 days by then

Positive baby dust to everyone )


----------



## clomid user

congratulations vicG...on your bfp...do you not feel any differant at all


----------



## DK

Hey vic g long time no speak! 
Congrats on your  hun 

Cu i do have few things on my mind hun but i dont want to upset you all by telling you as its not nice, thank you though hunny! x


----------



## clomid user

dk...thats wot we are hear for hun.nuffin upsets me anyway 
feel free if you want to...i knew there was something on your mind


----------



## serenfach

DK   .. when I say I couldn't feel worse right now, no matter what, I mean it. Share it.. bare it.. you'll feel better and we'll all understand. I just vented in the 'Off Load Zone', had a damned good weep and now starting to regain a bit of my composure. My stomach hurts I just cried so hard, but I KNOW it's for the better   

CU..  that number may well be the one. I hope so for you, babe  

Many congrats VicG


----------



## Lettsy

DK - i've started spotting a bit after BMS usually after CD 18 ish ( not sure if that's when the cervix is lower?) along with occasional sharp pain below my belly button.    TMI We had BMS last night and this am I had some streaks of blood when I wiped myself. I don't have any other symptoms, your symptoms sound promising though, how much are you bleeding? is it just spotting or more than that? The creamy/ blood streaked discharge is probably cos it's mixed with semen.
Good luck with the test, you'll be fine. I'm hopefully going to be examining for advanced driving tests soon, will have to think very carefully about it though as not sure I could fail anyone   . 

Serenfach - you must be exhausted, i'm with you on the pains, although not as bad as you.    Hopefully they are good signs.

Heavenlyharry - Love the name, you've been on a long road, finger's crossed for this time around  

Lentil - Ooh yes me too, like I said to DK it is a kind of stitch feeling but mine's in the centre.  

TK - I can't believe you called Serenfach an old prune   Not long now until you get to see you're bean (s) on a screen  

Shellbell, FO, WLBCat, CU, RJ, Jenny, Hellooooooooo !
Congrats VicG fantastic News!

Sx


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...im sorry you are feeling down hun...a good cry wont hurt 
i hated clomid hun but its your first month so it needs to get in to your body...you no wot i spend all day thinking bout ttc everything i do or read is ttc...when we have bms its cos of ttc...wot will i do when im utd i will be bored   

i just want my baby...im sick of being told IT WILL HAPPEN...   
im not upset im angry and p****D off with it all...im sick of waiting...you no when you just want to no and are sick off counting how many DPO you are....................WELL thats made me feel better


----------



## Lettsy

Serenfach - just read you post in the off load zone. Made me cry too, I know exactly how you are feeling and i'm sure many do on here. You are definitely not alone hunny  

There was a poster that caught my eye in the waiting room at my hosp a while ago that said " THERE'S ONLY ONE THING MORE PAINFUL THAN HAVING A BABY AND THAT'S NOT BEING ABLE TO HAVE A BABY" Kinda sums it up really I thought. 

Sx


----------



## clomid user

lettsy...wears the off load zone


----------



## Lettsy

Hi CU- if you go to the main Clmid menu it's the thread below Clomid and Tamoxifen Girls part 17 

Sx


----------



## clomid user

i must be going    i found it thanks hun


----------



## DK

serenfach hunny just read your post hun             for you! Here one for luck ^cuddle^ Hope your feeling better now! x

Lettsy thanks for that hun, it could be any 3 of the things i think it is but i have asked a miswife on ere and she said the infection one seems less likely as im not sore or stingy down there! Il soon find out a! There is only spotting really not bleeding think i using wrong word and its only creamy/pink in colour not red at ll tbh! So hoping its just deep rough BMS or Inplantion!
Thanks for the luck on the test hun it means alot to me! Its only my theory but its another step closer! Your taking a test to become an instructor did i read that right??ooooooooo

Cu, when i had the spotting this morning i rung my mum bless her, she is so good and supportive, but sometimes they dont understand do they, she goes, be strong, it will happen, your time will come love! yh cheers mum! I know she ment well bless her but like you CU you dont need to keep being told it do you!

xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Vic G   Congratulations on your BFP what a FAB Christmas present     for a Happy and Healthy 9 Months  

The offload zone is for when you feel down and just want a darn good rant .. you are not allowed to reply to people's posts but you can pm them if you want to .. sometimes its good to have a place where you can just rant as much as you like without having to worry about it  

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

great minds think alike again Cat. I have updated the rules on the offload zone


----------



## serenfach

Thanks DK, CU, Lettsy .. you're all angels here, really    I'm not normally THAT wound up etc, but today [I've argued with DH now, too] is just a really crappy day  I'm sure my bar of Galaxy and cup of cha will sort me right out 

DK, babe I'd be the last person to get your hopes up [happened to me too many times now] but my one bm had exactly what you're describing [only maybe a little less than you] and she was pregnant. It also sounds like another friend of mine who had vibes she was pregnant with both her children.. she knew and she was right about both. The 3rd time she had a vibe, she had similar to you [but only once when she wiped and there was br blood] but never got to do a test, because her af came [it was heavier and shorter than usual].. she was convinced she had been pregnant though and had m/c very early.

Even my eyes are crossed for ya now!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Can you all have a vote on this link for when you would like an evening in the chat room Ta Muchley

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170916.0


----------



## DK

serenfach Hun Long as yur feeling beta then thats all that matters a! Few more for you!          
serenfach Thank you for that, i know we are extremly lucky to have jack and both myself and him are lucky to be here! Just fills like we have been using no contriception since he was born over 4years ago, i have fallen preg 4time shortest being 5weeks but was eptopic and was very lucky nothing ruptired and latest was 16 weeks which was heartbreaking, just fill like god give me a break and let me have my  please! Im not going to get my hopes but but as i keep getting told hun its not over until the  Shows her face fully! And not had NO bright red blood so   a, We all so derserve this!

Might go to Gemma the fertiltly nurse tomorow and tel her all the probs i been having last few days and see what she says, maybe have my prog nd a Bhcg bloods done?  Not sure really! Dont want to go and look silly like and it is indeed AF showing her face! xxx  ^cuddle^


----------



## serenfach

I would definitely go see the nurse, babe. Don't worry about looking silly.. won't happen! You have genuine concerns and she can help you with answers.  Stay  no matter WHAT, babe   no matter how hard it might be. 

Thanks for all the hugs, too.. love 'em!!


----------



## clomid user

dk..i was thinking of going to see gemma 2...i want a blood test to just to rule out af or bfp..cos if im pr and i take my meds then i will miscarry and dont want that...opps electric just went


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...hunny i hope you have a better day tommrow   
ive got pains now but its not afffffffff


----------



## DK

CU: We should both go tomorow and have a catch up in the waiting room hehe! Or should meet up somewhere hun?

What meds do you take hun sorry to ask, please dont answer if to personal! Yh thats what i was thinking about ruling it all out either way! Umm what to do, what to do! x


----------



## clomid user

dk..i think i will ring her first...as i have my dd at home tommrow but ds is back to school  
hes happy to go back tho...the meds are letrozole hun but it must not be taken while pg as its got a high rate of mc and birth defects


----------



## serenfach

I'm adding to my previous list of symps from earlier.. I now have heavy aching in my lower abdomen. A 'normal' sign of af coming..

I'm not giving up yet though, dammit!!


----------



## DK

Dont give in yet hun! Its not over yet! xxxx


----------



## serenfach

I am standing my ground, babe  

Thanks, DK


----------



## DK

Your welcome hun! we are in this together!      

Night night all! 

Sleep well..

Lots of love!!!!


----------



## serenfach

Indeed we are 

Night, babe.. sweet dreams! Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Bed time for me so Night night and sleep well

off to bed with my ov pain, best have bms tonight but really not in the mood  

fo


----------



## clomid user

ouchhhhhhh my (.)(.) are really sore they have never been this baddddddd 
by the looks of it every1 has gone to bad well night,night my friends  cu xx


----------



## clomid user

CAT..ARE YOU THERE I JUST PM YOU CU.XX


----------



## Bellini

Hello I'm new to this section of the FF Board  I've been on the TTC naturally board for a while.

I hope you don't mind me jumping in and posting.

As you can see from my ticker I'm due to take my first round of clomid in the next few weeks. I was just wondering if there's anything special I should do/take as my doctor was really vague and I didn't get any instructions with the pills.

This was my appointment (still haven't seen my actual consulant - I always get the assistant):

_"So Mrs _, we don't think you're ovulating (no sh~t sherlock, I could have told you that!) so take these pills for 3 months and see me in 4 when you'll have to let us know if you want to be put forward for IVF, but as you're 34 don't leave it late cos after 35 it's all downhill from then on. But we can't tell you how long the IVF waiting list is as they might fasttrack you, but they might  not. Bye."_

So what now? When are we meant to ? My cycles are usually long and so it is very hit and miss - we just  when the mood takes us. Are we meant to do it at certain times/dates etc? What about diets and alcohol and smoking (hubs smokes but is cutting down).

I really don't want to go down the IVF route but time is running out - 3 months until we have no other option but IVF.

HELP!!!!


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Bellini 

I'm still relatively new here.. just started Clomid in December.. about to test on Tuesday 

There are a number of threads re Clomid on the board.. here's one I found helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Generally, I've read through threads like these, too:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169581.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170214.0

They are just a couple of the hundreds here  I find it more useful to read of others experiences tbh, but I have researched the net elsewhere too, like medical sites for example.

My first round of Clomid has been a real learning curve. It seems lots of us have had different experiences and appointments with docs etc vary, too. For example, I took Clomid days 2-6 and was then called for an internal scan on D12. That told me about my follicles and whether or not I had a chance of ov and when it might come. Personally [we're all different] I had 2 follies.. 1 of them very good and ready to go. We were told to go home and have lots of  for the next 2/3/4/5 days, which we did and to continue every other day after that 

Just FYI: I learned the other day [can't believe I never knew this?!] that you can ov twice in a month. My one follie was 20mm, which I was told is very good and the other was smaller. It's apparently possible for both eggies to catch.. apparently, it's where non identical twins come from. [Info: in case you didn't know, Clomid increases your chances of multiple pregnancies too]

Anyway.. back to what I was saying.. Some will then have a D21 blood test done [I didn't, I wasn't called.. not everyone is] to check progesteorone levels, which can tell you whether or not you ov, but maybe if your cycles are longer than average, they would pick a different day later in your cycle. I believe you can call your clinic and request a D21 blood screening if you want one. Because it looked as though my ov day was going to be around D14 or so, I then hit the 2ww and next step now is testing. If af arrives [  ] I have to call my clinic on D1 to have my blood taken.. not sure why that is yet, though [I'm still learning, myself]

Everyone is different, Bellini.. I advise you look up Clomid on a medical site for a full list of the se [side effects] and the do's and don'ts etc to get as much general background as possible. Some people have lots of se.. some have a few.. some have none [ I wish I was one who had none!  ] 
I've also found it helpful to keep a diary as my cycle goes on.. [see 'Members Treatment Diaries' on the main Message Board page]

I did what you did.. I just jumped in here, introduced myself and here I am almost 4 weeks later. The girls here are incredibly supportive and will help you in any way they can, as will I if I can  There are some ladies here who know and have experienced Clomid for many cycles, so they can help you further than I can 

Good luck on your journey, babe.. look forward to chatting with you


----------



## serenfach

It's very quiet here.. I wish I could sleep  Ah well, I'll read through the forums.. see what I can learn.

Hope everyone is cuddled up warm and fast asleep, having wonderful dreams 

 to you all, girls.. sleep tight Xx


----------



## serenfach

Approaching 3am now and here I am still awake!!  

I went to bed about 12.15am, couldn't sleep anyway and upon the 3rd time of having to pee, I'm up again and staying up now. My alarm goes off at 6am.. there is little to no point in me trying to go to sleep. Argued with DH earlier, he's on the couch.. [d'ya think he's avoiding me?? lol] Both of us are too stubborn to say sorry  although it's normally me who does first and usually within an hour of an argument. I was just too angry/upset to do it today and now I'm grumpy tired with a headache.

Nagging aches across my abdomen, trapped wind, headache, the shakes?? [why??] and a face like a slapped **** lol  God almighty, someone shoot me for pity sake! Ah what the hell, I love dawn break. A brand new morning, cold and fresh, the sun rising and the birds singing.. awesome


----------



## emily1983

Hi ladies, thought id take up your invite and meet you in here!! so yea...  

I spoke to my FS this morning to get my blood results back.. no PCOS.. no other massive deals.. he explained its just im not ovulating every month so fingers crossed these work for us. 

Obviously we are hoping with everything that we can fall first month considering its just a imbalance of something, but time will tell.... im just waiting for AF to come ( never been so excited to see her) so i can start.. these Provera tabs are driving me crazzzzzzzzzzzy!

Congrats to all the BFP on here too  Im jealous  

I am happy i get to talk to you all now, was feeling down with everyone i know getting BFP withut drugs and without wanting them.. GGRRRRR  

Em x


----------



## serenfach

Hi Em 

Good news about the 'no PCOS'  and good luck with the Clomid! 

Hope to chat more soon Xx Sorry to be so blunt, Em.. I'm rushing! 

Girls, who was it that said they had what felt like a 'stitch'?? I got that at about 4am this morning, still with me now and it's quite painful. I _still_ have trapped wind though  so it could be that??

Morning everyone, anyway  Can't believe I am so energetic considering last night.. yaaaaaaaaaaaawn.

Off to work soon.. have a good day, all.. gotta go


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies

My god jack is overthe moon and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited its SNOWING...Bless him!

How is everyone this morning?

Cat, Cu, serenfach Seeing as we all testing around same time!

Hi to the 2 newbies emily1983 and bellini. Welcome!


----------



## JW3

Just really quick post as busy this morning.

VicG - congrats great news for you


Bellini - welcome to the thread, BMS every other day I think.  I am using the smiley ovulation tests to help pinpoint ovulation and I find this useful.  Are you getting any scans?  If not have you thought about paying privately for scans?

Love to everyone else

Jenny


----------



## Lettsy

Morning   Oooh snow  

Hello Emily, bet it's not snowing where you are! Good news on the blood test, hopefully af will show up soon so you can get started.

Bellini - hello and welcome to our crazy world. Are you having any monitoring at all? I have a blood test on day 21 to check my Progesterone levels ( and also on day 28 if day 21 bloods show no ovulation).
Some of the girls also have scans. 
My consultant recommended BMS   every other day. It is a good idea to at the very least monitor your Cervical Mucus.
Taking your temp first thing every morning and recording it onto a chart is another good way of checking ovulation, you can add a chart to your profile.
I take Clomid on days 2-6 of my cycle, have you been told which days to take Clomid?

Also some girls find it better to take the Clomid at night so you sleep through some of the side effects. I don't have too many problems on 50mg, just the occasional hot flush, thirsty, and a bit of weight gain. ( my DH would add MOODY to the list!  ) 
Be careful with your alcohol intake on Clomid as it seems to go to your head quicker   
You will probably find that the Clomid will regulate your cycles ( if the dose is working for you) my cycles were anything from 30 -58 days and now they're 27-28 days. ( I do have Polycystic ovaries)
Good luck,

Serenfach - I hope you get through the day ok, did you sleep at all?

I'm off to work in snow now byeeeee ( well, after my blood test at the hosp)

Sx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Welcome Emily & Bellini    you will pick up lots of great information from these threads and lots of great support   wishing you lots and lots of        for your ttc journey  

Morning All  

Serenfach   Blimey hun   you will be shattered later .. I should have come on here as I had bad insomnia too    hope you get a better night tonight and manage to sort things out with DH   not long til testing hun        

ClomidUser   Hang in there hunny not long to go for testing     

Jenny    Morning hunny 

Lettsy  

Dk   Awww its lovely seeing how excited children get about snow               how is the bleeding hun? 

 to everyone else .. 

On the subject of being able to ovulate twice..this would only be if you had two follicles (or more) that were ready to pop within the same 24hr period ... usually it will let one follicle dominate but you can ovulate with more than one follicle within that period 

Em   If you don't have pcos hun then I would recommend getting some ovulation tests ..if you can afford them get digital ones they are dear but you get a distinctive smiley face when its the best time to have bms but generally every other day from about day 12 would do it    you can otherwise get quite basic ovulation tests off e-bay so you could do them from day 10 onwards ..        that clomid does the trick for you hun  

Have a good day all 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Good morning Lettsy, Wow your on the ball this morning! Good luck with your day 21 bloods hun, let us know when you get the results! Have good day at work!

Cat hi my cycle buddy, how are you hun?? Wow another one on the ball with personals how do you do it, i just cant function, im so tired, up alot of the night, with watery mouth and weeing alot! Just gave up trying to sleep in the end! Bleeding has stopped nothing at all thanks hun!

Jack is so excited bless him, wants to go out in it and play ummmm,,,,,,,,,        aint the word hehe! How funny is this right he has just had like all over xmas off and he goes back to nursery today only to be told they shut til wed for teather training! Why did they not do it in the hoildays?

Cu my buddy did you ring gemma??

Jwm i see your online hunny u here

Where tk hun?u back to work

Hi all lovely ladies!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Think its countdown to going demented I hate the last week of 2ww but just trying to stay   rather than thinking ooh are my (.)(.) slightly less sore than yesterday etc etc   

Great news about the bleeding stopping   so sounds like that was from the bms then hun and more likely to have been from your cervix  

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all 

welcome all newies   to the clomid journey  

getting really nervous about going to clinic tmw    don't know what will be said, its a shame they don't scan in Bath as i'm about to ov i think, my temp has dropped to its lowest every, i that a good sign  

feeling a bit odd on here at the mo, all the girls that i have got to know over the past 6 months are now UTD and i'm still here, spose that how it works, ladies come and go, can't believe it will be 3 years ttc in march  

fo


----------



## DK

Fo hun im here i been here 3 months  It is hard to see them and hear them speak of there pregnancy but its so lovely to there great women and so deserve it! I know everyone says it hun but it will happen and your time will come soon, very soon! We have been TTC for 4yrs and its so hard hun i totally understand i really do!                                 Just for you FO

Cat,It is hun its the worse last 5days or so aint it! I took your advise and didnt test this monring, good girl a!

Cat,How are you feeling? Different?preg?af?

Cat how sad am i right just called my nurse and hung up before she answered im to scared to call her, i need to to talk over a out the bleed etc but im so scared its AF turning up and i going look a div!  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fire Opal   I can empathise with that hunny   I have seen loads and loads of girls get bfp's on clomid in the time I have been on here (years!) ..but it doesn't mean you won't get one ..              

Your miracle is just a bit slower in the making hunny   and will be all the more special for it, do you get scanned ..are you producing follies on the clomid ? I presume you have been doing bms ? so if you ovulate you will have little swimmers ready and waiting         do you do ov tests ? sorry to interrogate you just trying to picture how things are going for you ?        for your appointment hun  

DK   I would talk to her hunny it should put your mind at rest  .. I don't feel pregnant hun but then wouldn't know what that felt like to be honest !! No sign of AF I still have sore (.)(.) but nothing really more than that .. we must keep       

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi cat

cheers for ya kind words,

they don't do scanning   have no idea whats going on in ov land but defo get pain when due to ov, like NOW  ,
bms every other day, last night, v funny as both not up for it and couldn't stop laughing  

don't do ov test as temp seems to tell me whats going on, if i got an ov test today would it show up as have pain and stringy ew cm or is it after ov ?

fo


----------



## Lentil

Welcome Emily     xxxx

Serenfach sweety you must be pooped!! It was me that has the 'stitch'.....still have it and an achey back -   its good news.

CU - (I always want to add 'Jimmy' after your name lol) Keep the PMA honey - its so hard when you get so lose sweety.

Bellini - Hi again buddy!! Just try and relax (I know I know the famous 4 words that make us all want to scream) with the clomid and dont panic re the IVF - you may never have to have it.   for that assistant ass being the operative part of that word by the sounds of it!  

WLbabycat  - I wish we had snow here   I am such a kid  

FO - dont ger nervous sweety - again easy to say 

Hi everyone else


----------



## clomid user

Hiiiiiiii everybody 
well its bloody cold out today...my ds was ment to go school...but his friends are not back till tommrow so i let him stay at home....hes out now in the snow

dk...hi hun didnt ring gemma as feeling like i will look a div 2    you seem happier today hun...full of it 

cat...hi hun i have to stop analising every little pain...to be honest i didnt used to do it before i come on hear 
how are you feeling   

servenfach...my god hun have you been to sleepclomid used to make me like that i hated that stuff....i hope you are feeling better today hun  

hi to all the newbies i dont feel so new now


----------



## clomid user

lentil.... i have to ask wot are you on about?


----------



## DK

Fo hun you let it all out thats what we are here for!

Good morning lentil hun you ok

Cu i just rung her i thought so what its beta to know either way aint it! Ring her babe! Not really hun im tired but hey its a new day aint it  how are you hun! x,

Cat finally plucked up the corage and rung her but she was not there but left a message and phn number for her to ring back! Il let you know what is said/doing when she gets back to me! I hope to pop in to see her or get bloods done or something!

I dont fill any differnet to be honest i just have lower back pain and dry lips but other than that nothing! Lil pain well ache this morning sort of where c section scar is so not sure whats going on! What will be will be a!

Whats everyone up to today? Back at work? DH gone back to work and its horrible i miss him! xxx


----------



## clomid user

dk...i must be going  i couldnt remember wot i was going to ring her 4....but i no now 

fo...crazey chick...how you doing  lots of bms i hope...good luckat the hospital...write down wot you want to  ask and no from them...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fo   It normally shows up just before ovulation 12-36 hrs before so might be worth getting one but if you are bms'ing anyway then little swimmers should be ready and waiting ..its a bit poop that they don't scan you tho .. I would consider paying for one around the time you think you are ovulating ..or just before so that you can really see what is going on in there ..it makes me cross when they don't scan as how on earth can they tell what is going on? On clomid I didn't used to produce a follicle until day 21+ as had long cycles so without a scan I would never have known that ... how many cycles are they going to let you do on clomid ..may be if DH has slow swimmers that iui/ivf might be better for you ..don't let them drag you out on clomid ..as time is off the essence .. I know as annoyingly I was told ooh if you were 35 you could have done this and could have done that so push for further treatment hunny  

I know a fair few people who didn't get pregnant on clomid but got pregnant straight away with ivf/iui so don't be afraid to push for further treatment  

Morning Lentil   and Clomid User  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Fo im with CU good luck tomorow hun!

Cu give her a call babe, she was not in the office when i called her i left a messgae but may be in now or leave a message i just said i still in little pain and had spotting yesterday and was wondering if i could pop in and see her or if there is any bloods or anything that can be done!? just waiting for her to call back, she does scans on a monday will be the afternoon i guess! x


----------



## Lentil

CU - I am saying that I always say your name in my head as 'see you' (CU) and then want to add Jimmy as in See You Jimmy


----------



## emily1983

Its definatly NOT snowing here in melbourne... its awfully hot.. like sweating everywhere when you move hot.. i think today it was 30 degrees and in a office with no air con it was FULL ON!!! GGRRRR!

Thank u all for welcoming me and offering support  it means alot to know i can come here and ramble.

There is just something i dont understand with the whole provera/clomid thing.
SOOOOO

I started taking prvera to bring on AF ( im on day 5 of tabs ) my FS said to take them for 14 daays then AF will show.. on day 5-9 or 10 i take clomid ( if its at night do you need to have a full stomach?? ) when do we   afer clomid?? and if we are lucky enuf to fall pg on this month... when can i test??
Sorry if it sounds stupid - i am just all new to this ttc with fertilty treatment..

Thank u from sunny aus 
Emmm


----------



## DK

Lentil hun i rememeber u sayin this is an"illigal" dose of clomid  what dose are you on babe?x


----------



## clomid user

lentil...lol..lol     how funny...but i thought wot the 

dk...i was in bad pain last night to but today its gone...even if gemma is not doing scans they can always do them in gyne refurals
i had 1 there...

wow emily i wouldnt mind being there in that lovely weather xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Cat

tried ringing the clinic to see if i could have a scan tmw but all i get is the dam machine Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

when we saw doc 5 months ago he said that in 2009 we would need to get on a waiting list  for ifv as i'm 36 in june and no free go after 36     not far as feel i have no chose

cheers to all and will be back on tmw to let ya know how it goes 

fo


----------



## DK

Fo thats very unfair, look around hun at hospital even if you have to travel i think our hospital is 40 so dev worth looking around! Good luck tomorow hun!

CU: Thats where i went on tues and had my bloods done in refels there lovely there, Just waiting on gemma to ring back and decide on what i can do! Not sure! X


----------



## clomid user

fo...good luck...i would push for ivf you have more of a charnce with that...i would like it but i have to pay and a bit skint at the mo.


----------



## Lentil

150 mg per day - The most I was prescribed was a whopping 200 mg but the reason I said 'illegal' is cos they were left over ones that I am taking without monitoring or letting a consultant know - hopefully its my lucky packet!  

FO -   your clinic need a 

xxx


----------



## DK

Lentil hun if you fall preg will you tel them its through clomid or not bother?x


----------



## Lentil

Honey I will SHOUT it from the rooftops, pay a plane to do a fly over and write it in the skies, ...... cant think of anything else but you get the general gist!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lentil ..   As a concerned mod I have to say it is not advisable to take medication without medical advice .. I have pm'd you  

Cat x


----------



## clomid user

DK...you got the number for gemma hun and the ex numberor gyne refurals


----------



## DK

Cu hun i have pm'd you it as unsure allowed to post numbers on ere!

Let me know how u get on! xxx


----------



## Lentil

sorry wlbabyc - I was prescribed it before so I thought would be OK...  Hope I havent led anyone astray!


----------



## Fire Opal

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just back from a v cold and snowy dog walk,

hot cupper and heating on, 

today is going real slow, want to get tmw over and done with. 
soz no personals having a me day 

fo


----------



## Lentil

FO - what dogs have you got? x


----------



## Fire Opal

on left is Tilly, lab x jack russel, dad was the jack 
right is Megan, collie x Briard, mad and hairy

my girls, love them

fo


----------



## Lentil

ah so cute xxx


----------



## JW3

FO - sending you lots of positive thinking for your appt.  I really hope it goes well for you     .

It is real emotional rollercoaster this isn't it.  At first at the start of this year was feeling really positive knowing that we should get to the top of the IVF list around November this year if the clomid doesn't work.  But now feeling a bit down about it, I don't want IVF really why won't it just happen?  Also how rubbish will I feel next xmas if it doesn't work in November?  Its all starting to hit home now I've been thinking better save some of my holidays at work just in case I need them for the IVF.

Must try to stay positive.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

good afternoon 

Why is it every time i log on here i have 4 pages 2 read?!   

Congrats VicG   u must be over the moon  

Lettsy ~ how r u hun?! oh yeah seren called herself an old prune   lol x 

CU ~ read ur ''rant'' glad it made u feel better hun! i would say it will happen but dont think i will now   stay positive   x

Dk ~ u shouldn't worry about looking silly hun, im sure docs & nurses have seen anything & everything u can imagine.... its what they do!!! If it makes u feel better, ring them! I do... god knows how many times ive rung for reassurance   yep back at work  

Serenfach ~ how r u today hun?! hope ur starting to feel less like a old prune   3am n ur staying up   i hate mornings lol x hope u have sorted things out with ur dh 

Bellini ~ welcome to the clomid room hun   x

Emily ~ welcome to the clomid room hun   hope af comes soon (cant believe im saying that  ) so u can start the good ol magic pills x Good news about ur results! x Im soooooooooo jealous.... send some of ur sun our way will ya n u can have our snow  


FO ~ how r u hun?! good luck at ur appointment tomorrow! I read ur msg about feeling odd..... just b/c we're utd doesn't mean we've changed    x 

Lentil ~ u really do seem a clomid nutter   i think ur letting all ur dirty secrets out as well.... spanking 

Jenny, Cat, Shelle & everyone else ive missed  

Well woke up today, only 2 find thick snow everywhere!!!! n it doesn't even look like its clearing any   x Don't get me wrong i do like snow...... on pictures!!!


----------



## Lentil

Topkat - LOL at me being clomid  - I really dont know why it does that to me this time - all my SE are much stronger than when I used to take them ages ago - maybe my body has become more susceptible after the IVF's? Oh and *16 *  tests now.....think you still have the nutter effect too  !!!!! Do you feel pg yet? xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Lentil ~ or maybe u've always been a   but clomids bringing it out more  

apart from constantly feeling sick, always feeling tired & needing the loo i feel great lol


----------



## bubkin

TK, sickness is helped by:  sherbert lemons, crystalized ginger, ginger biscuits and travel sickness wristbands


----------



## Fire Opal

TK i miss you hun,

 it about tmw, haven't been to the clinic in 5 months so nervous, makes me feel pants,
clinic is in a little out building but still have to park in pg car park and then walk off round the back,

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## DK

Tk glad your feeling well.... I did phn her in the end just waiting for her to call me back! x


----------



## Topkat08

Bubs ~ thanks for that... give them a try! how r u anyway?! x hope u had a good xmas & new year  

FO ~ I think its natural to be nervous hun   ur hospital sounds like a similar set up to ours.... whoever thought of putting the IF clinic right next to the pg bit needs a good    I know it must be hard & daunting having to think about ''the next step'' b/c its something none of us want to think about but if it helps bring a dream to life its worth it   if u ever want to talk feel free to pm me! Ive not changed and i'll always be here for u all   x x 
Dont think i need to say but i will anyway... make sure u let us know how u get on! what time is ur appointment?! x

Dk ~ ur fertility nurse?! x let us know what she says x


----------



## DK

Yes TK the fertiltly nurse hun, rung her but no answer so left a message, basicly saying i had bit spotting and bit of pain could i pop in and see her or have some bloods or tests or something to find out why in pain/spotting etc! Just waiting on her to call back as soon as i know i will let you know thanks hunny! 

Why is it i woke up so happy, full of life and so much energey even though i hardly slept, i just changed jack room around, changed the bed got rid of all his old broken toys(2black bags) make room for the 4black sacks of new ones from xmas, put all the washing away and now fill like  ??
I am all teary and feeling low    
Sorry ladies maybe i should go to the rant room! x


----------



## serenfach

At work..no time for personals, sorry.. I need some advice:

Right across my lower abdomen feels really tight and in a wierd way, it's causing me to feel as though I want to gag. It's achey painful on and off. I've felt sickonand off for days, so maybe the gagging thing is part of that. My friend just told me I look white as a ghost today.  

It all resembles af coming, but the tightness and pulling type pains and constant horrible nausea are not normal for me. Does anyone else suffer anything like this with Clomid. I feel awful.

Sorry for being a moaning minny, girls, but I feel awful and can't help thinking something is wrong.. like ohss or something. This isn't even like me to panic. I also feel like my insides are shaking, too  

Any advice/knowledge appreciated


----------



## clomid user

i dont no wots happend to me today...im   at supernanny....its so sad


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
I need a group hug and lots of  
Had a little bleed yesterday morning, and my HCG levels aren't going up as they should. Got horrible pain in back, although gp thinks it's just muscular.
Got to go back to hospital tomorrow to have HCG levels checked again.  
Please girls, I need your support    
FO - I'm really sorry to hear about Blossom your bunny.  What type of chickens are you getting?  I can really recommend getting ex-battery hens - google the Battery Hen Welfare Trust.  They rehome them all across the country.
Serenfach - Whereabouts in your cycle are you?  I got AF type pains a week before AF due, but still got my BFP, so try to stay    What does OHSS mean?
DK - Has the nurse called you yet?   
Love to everybody, and all the newbies too xxx


----------



## DK

Nope not called back yet misty il call her back now!

Misty im so sorry hun,                                Its nothing serious a! let us know how your getting on wont you! xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello MIsty soz to hear ya feeling well,   much love

Ser sadly it sounds like i got after my first month of clomid, realy thought i was pg and felt so ill went to docs as i had really bad shakes, its a nasty drug that plays games with ya body, but you never know you could be pg.

  fo


----------



## clomid user

mistyw...im so sorry hun and i hope you levels sort themself out  stay    
and im sending you hugs     
as for the bleed it can mean a number of things...good luck for tommrow


----------



## clomid user

servenfach...do you do dreams hun  i mean meanings  cuxx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for your reply,  FO   at least I know that others have wierd stuff happen, too so I don't feel quite so panicky now. Cheers, doll 

Misty   babe don't go thinking the worst. Lots of women bleed, some on and off right throughout the term. As for your HcG levels, think positive!! They may have stalled, but that doesn't mean they "won't" rise     Keep   no matter how hard. I know this might sound stupid, but if your back isn'tin too much pain, maybe do something to ease your mind a little. Take a walk, read a book, do a crossword.. take a nap. 

I'm thinking of you


----------



## bubkin

hey misty, i had light bleeds early on, and mine turned out ok but i didn't get checked out as my fertility nurse said if anything is going to happen there is othing they can do to stop it.  so i never knew about my hormone levels just rest up and i am sure things will be fine 
i am sure back ache is nothing to worry about you might even find the bleed and pain is due to the fact its burrowing in deeper still


----------



## DK

Misty im with serenfach hun it could be anything, i bled every 5-6weeks with jack and he is here happy and healthy! and loud hehe! As with the bloods they sometimes do that, stop, then they be done week later and like tripled, hun keep   big hugs from us!              

Ladies i heard from the nurse! 

Jemma just rung  she said its far to early to do any bloods so she cant sujest that 
She was waiting to call me back to speak to mr halloob,but as i called again though she best ring back!

She said the pink/cream spotting i had dont sound like an infection as im not sore or stinging, but either AF getting ready to shed or an inplantion bleed! As they pain aint major just the other day or the bleeding aint Bright red she not to concerned!

So is just a waiting game, she said if i get to 18DPo so another 8days to ring her and she will arrange scan and bloods, if i have a full bleed to start on the clomid and book in for follie scan!

So all i can do is wait wait and wait!  

Hope everyone is having a good monday afternoon! xxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

no worries Ser

I have had lots of SE, that why i had a month off them half does but didn't ov, so braving 50mg again, have ov pain right now and feel sick and dizzy, still getting mega hot flushes  at night, get head aches  when taking tab's and have flashs in my eyes  when i first wake up, after 3 months i was a mess, lay on the sofa all day feeling so bad i could move my head.
gained weight and my (.Y.) have gone up to a D cup  feel heavy all the time.  hate clomid its pants

fo


----------



## clomid user

dk...you no she said its to early to do bloods...is that for a pregnancy blood test


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Thanks for all your lovely responses and support.
You have made me feel 100% better.  Just been for a walk with my mutt and now I'm going to veg out on the sofa  
DK - That's poo that you have to wait  
Love to everybody, and remember... Clomid does work.  It may make you feel YUK! but if it does the job, who cares?


----------



## clomid user

mistyw...can i ask wot your pregnancy symptoms were hunim not sure if af is on her way or not   it kinda does feel like it but  its very mild pains and last night i got a sharp pains in the left overy side   and (.)(.) are really sore


----------



## Lentil

Mistyw - like the girls have said you gotta rest up and chill. Loads of people do bleed throughout early pg and its nothing to worry about so   is the same for you.

Serenfach -  Hope u are feeling OK.

FO - sounds like you have been through the mill too.

Monday PM hugs all round xxxx


----------



## DK

Ok ladies a lil info jemma(the nurse, gave me)When she called!

" She said inplantion is noramlly between 7-10 DPo then needs between 5-10days after that to embed/attach etc!
She said you need to be about 18DPO is best! She said if you Have early inplanter say 7dpo and attaches quick and good say 5 days after that then can pick up pregnancy from about 12-14 DPO But 18DPo is best as if u/we managed to get to 18dpo its 95% your preg"

Just thought i would share that! Hope it helps!

If im wrong please correct me but only saying what she told me im useless at thing like this!


----------



## MistyW

Hey, C U Jimmy    
I got AF type cramps and all sorts of weird pains.  They started a week before AF was due.
Also had really sore and swollen boobs, and felt exhausted and headachy.
Hope it's a good sign for you, hun    
DK - The 18dpo thing ties in with Toni Weschler's theory that if you get 18 high temps post ov, it pretty much means that you are defo preggers 
The waiting is such a bummer though, but I would definitely recommend that everybody charts their temps  
Right, I'm defo off to put my feet up now xxx
Thanks again everybody, you lot are stars   xxx


----------



## DK

Thats god then misty luv she was not talking aload of  lol...
Can you take a quick look at my chart misty and let me know what you think? If you fill up to it hun of course!

Cu keep   as i said in Pm all we can do is wait, its hard but there is me, cat and serenfach here going through it with you hun! We can discuss symtoms hehe! x x


----------



## DK

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/168757/Am-I-pregnant--Early-signs-of-pregnancy

A good site if your interested ladies! x

/links


----------



## Bellini

Woweee - you girls talk a LOT!   4 pages to run through in a morning!!! Bear with me, it'll take me a bit to work out who's who!

Thanks for the welcome. Yes, I have day 21 bloods planned for each cycle. I am actually going to have a 5 minute word with my boss this afternoon as I've had lots of time off for hospital etc which he's never complained about and so I am going to come clean and tell him what's going on. Thing is, if I get side affects on the clomid then I don't want to be commuting up and down to the City (55 minutes on the train) if I am feeling shocking (I am a bit wuss).

I'm on day 23 (I think) and I'm getting funny cramps in my stomach. Last month was a short cycle for me so either I am preggers and these are stretching pains (please God  ) or the cowbag  is working round.
_
I just don't want to take clomid or have IVF ***Bellini stamps feet like a 5 year old***_


----------



## Lentil

DK - Thanks for link xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya Bell
you stamp away, i feel just them same

oh yer and to top it off the 2 fillings i had replaced before xmas are still giving me jip. well one is, just had a bowl of crunchy nut and the cold milk made me hint the roof    been hurting on and off since it was done, left message for dentist, so another trip to some pain    

fo


----------



## Bellini

Ouch!!  I had a tooth out last summer and it was not nice.

I totally don't envy you.


----------



## JW3

Bellini - good luck for this month    

I have told work as well and its a good job because the first month I was completely out of control with the clomid and had to go home early twice due to getting over emotional which is not like me at all.  Been ok the last couple of months though.


----------



## Lentil

anyone on this thread say they had shooting pains down the inside of their legs right at the top near their foo? I have just started with them and they have gone again now and its weird


----------



## DK

Ladies im so upset                and               

TMI  Just been to the loo,{wee} no pains or anything but lots and lots of Brown blood, soaked my pants and loads in the pan and when i wipe!
Af has caught me aint it?    ..

Please help me ladies im going crazy with upset and worry! xxxxx


----------



## Lentil

DK       I hope it isnt AF for you sweety xxxx


----------



## DK

I know i have had spotting a few days now but nothing like this lentil

Be honest hun you think it is?x


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon girlies,

Misty -    and lots of     thoughts I am sure you will be fine,a lot of people do blead hun   what time is your appoinment tomorrow,let me know your results hun?

Hi TK - Hows it going me ol freind?

Hey FO - Sorry to hear your news  how are you this sarvo?

Dk -    arrives hun x


----------



## Lentil

do you normally get this before AF? Is it worth doing a sneaky HPT do you think? God sweety I dont know - I have gt everything crossed for you though


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Lentil    hiya how are you today hun?


----------



## DK

Lentil it normally comes on slow and brown then within an hour is here full blown, 
Have been doing preg test every day from day cd25 apart from today and all 
When i had my day 21 prog levels done she did bhcg and was boarderline at 4??

O god im so


----------



## serenfach

Lentil  I was the one who said about the shooting pains down the inside of my thighs. I have it on and off,t hough it isn't really bad.

FO.. 

DK..  .. hang in there, sweetie!! It isn't over yet. When you see the normal br flow.. then you will know for sure af arrived, *but* until then, IF 'then' comes, keep the  vibes going Xx

Misty.. sending you a HUGE 

I still have what I described earlier, but coming and going. This drug is horrendous.. I had no idea it would be like this  While I am moaning though, I know that it offers the opportunity for me [for all of us] to have a miracle happen  So no matte what it throws at me, I'm staying         And you know, if af arrives with vengence, then I will start building the  for my next cycle 

Hi to everyone.. anyone I missed 

Off home now.. catch you later, after I've had some sleep


----------



## Lentil

Hi Rees - I am good today ta - keeping positive and trying to focus on work which has been hard as all I can think about is ttc!!   You gotta laugh havent you! How are you honey? xx

Serenfach - hope you are OK - you sound whacked!    

DK - Its hard but you cant give up yet.....I have heard it happening so many times and ladies getting their BFP's.   

xxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Lentil,im good just very tired and bloated and struggling throuhg work now here til 6..Ouch!! 

I dont balme you,its so hard not to think about it hun...   glad your still smiling


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr DK i'm so sorry hun   i know nothing can make it better but we are all here for you,
life is so cruel. 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

DK here the poem that i posted last year

I printed it off and framed it it is on the wall in front of the loo, i read it every day.  i know but it helps

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may suceed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the cloud of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst
You must not quit.​
take care hun

Fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO How you doing hun? that poem is lovely


----------



## DK

Fo, lentil,  thank you hun! xxxxx


----------



## Coffee republic

The lovely Misty

Oh noooooooo - I was so happy to read about your BFP - every-thing is crossed for you
   

CR x


----------



## serenfach

Home and not tired enough to sleep!? 

That poem is awesome, I love the energy I got from that. Makes me want to shout HELL YEAH!  

From reading pregnancy symptoms here and talking to my friend today [difficult, but I needed to ask her] and the signs and symps I've read through research [albeit obsessive in nature] I have none of them. I have all these wierd pains and headaches, moodswings are in full flow now, tiredness etc and so on, but none of it sounds like or feels anything like pregnancy. So I've decided, as a test of strength to myself above anything else, I'm not testing tomorrow. Nor the next day. Or the next.

Because I can't pinpoint exactly when I ov, my 14 days could be up anywhere between tomorrow and Sunday, so I'm going to wait for af and not put myself through heartache. I decided today that af IS coming and if she doesn't.. I'll test Sunday.. and if it's a bfp, it will be the biggest surprise of my life!!!!! Until then, I'm going to take care of myself and not over do things and simply wait it out.

I've had enough of going through this every single frikkin month - 64 months now and counting.. it's like a form of self harm for crying out loud  It's always the same, time after time after time, so I'm doing it differently for the first time ever. I'm expecting disappointment, I will be prepared for it.. so when it comes, it won't be half as difficult to deal with. [of course, I am keeping the  going, but not dwelling on it this time as I have done so many times in the past]

What will be, will be.

 Good luck to all of you


----------



## Fire Opal

glad you like it hun,

keeps me going,
keep ya spirits up hun, 

fo


----------



## serenfach

It does, FO.. it really does   Thanks for posting it! I'm printing it out and framing it for my desk wall in work.


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody 

dk..how are you my friendim worried bout ya 

who watched eastenders i was   thats so sad

whos on  cu xx


----------



## JW3

Hi CU  - my DH is making me watch gladiators from the other night, can't stay on long as got to take xmas tree down

Hi Rees - hope you are doing well


----------



## DK

Hi cu im about hun just resting on the sofa and have a pc not laptop so have to sit at desk and is uncomfy even though dh bless him has got 2pillows one to sit on and one behind me bless him   for darren! So limiting it tonight, just been loo and it seems to be slowing down still only brown blood! No more in pants only when i wipe! Tomorow will be when i know if its AF she will come full flow in the night! So ask me tomorow ladies!

Cu u ok hun, dont worry about me, il be ok... Didnt get to watch eastenders as jack was up but he been banished to his room now hehe so il watch it at 10! Dont tel me pleasse!!!!

Jenny taking your tree down?ours been down since the 1st the bar hum bug of the DH!  xxxx


----------



## Ellie...

Hi ladies,

After secretly reading this site for months (feel like a stalker! ).. have finally decided to say hello.

Am on Clomid for the 5th month now, bit gutted cos 4 months and no .  Got really excited last month with all the BFPs here(congratulations BTW!) and had really weird pains and v. sore (.)(.) which I don't normally get.  New Years eve I started getting AF pains and New Year days started spotting, which was great fun!!! Great start to a new year, so was really tearful and just gutted  

This month have decided not to get my hopes up and just go with the flow (easier said then done - will prob last 1 day  )

Fingers crossed it's my lucky month.  And for all of you guys too.  

x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Ellie   Nice to meet you!

What issues do you suffer with, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## clomid user

Hi Ellie...   welcome to the nutty clomid board 

how are youtell us your storey..xx


----------



## Ellie...

Hi Serenfach & CU

I don't think I ovulate every month as when i did my original blood tests, they couldn't work out whether I had ovulated or not on 2 different months, which was a bit pants, other than that everything else seems fine...  have been ovulating every month on Clomid and twice had 2 eggs but no BFP  .  it's so frustratng.  We have been TTC for 3 years and 4 months now and every month it's more and more depressing...  Bummer.  Sorry to bore you...


----------



## Fire Opal

off to bed so sweet dreams and sleep well,

got ready strong ov pain in my right side,    

night night ladies

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fire Opal ..I looked it up and couldn't find it either it appears to be anonymous  

Evening all   ... off to bed now as really tired catch up tomorrow ..hope you are ok  

Cat x


----------



## FlossyFly

I know some of you dont like the pee in a cup and dip pee sticks so I thought you might like to know about these ones I have found on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-3-ULTRA-EARLY-PREGNANCY-MIDSTREAM-TEST-TESTS_W0QQitemZ150313724283QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item150313724283&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

/links


----------



## Lentil

Night lovelies xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Ellie welcome to the thread  , hope you get a good result from the clomid soon   .  Good that they have seen follicles, did the clinic tell you how thick your womb lining was?

Hello everyone else


----------



## DK

Good morning jenny you ok?x


----------



## DK

Question!: Did any of you ladies have your partners/DH Semen analysed? If so can we post them on here?is that allowed?x


----------



## clomid user

morning ladies... 
dk..i had my df seman done i think we can put it on ....i carnt see why not
how are you today hun  any more bleeding  cuxx


----------



## DK

Ok Cu lets add them then, im a little concerned with DH  Morphology levels, i asked jemma yeest and she said it was fine and spoken to a mod on ere and she seems to think fine but still worrying aint it!

How are you CU hun?any more signs of AF ^NO AF^ ^NO AF^

Im ok thanks hun, Temp has dropped but only a little was 36.95 now 36.82 so well above the coverline still and didnt sleep much as was up weeing and i was so worried about the blood i was checking every 5mins!

I said see in the morning and i would no either way, well, ITS STOPPED                For no that is,  God ummmmm

Katie xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

dk...i dont no loads about seman but had a few probs with it wot was the morth


----------



## DK

Is 17% CU? Jemma said anything above 15% is good, But when i reading the net it says either 4%, 14/15% and 30% so which bloody one is it hehe?

Right il add the whole sample hun let me know what you all think! x


----------



## DK

Right here we go!

DK's DH semen results!

COUNT: 145 Million (been told thats very good)

Motitlty: 66%

Morphology: 17%


----------



## clomid user

dk...i think there really good i no my df's were lower...i carnt remember wot they was tho..cu xx


----------



## DK

It should be on your blue form(the folliescan one) babe! Right hand corner!

The only one im worried about is the Morphology

God im constipated this morning


----------



## JW3

Hi Dk hope you are ok glad to hear that its stopped.  Can't help with SA, DH has had his done but we weren't given the figures to take away and I can't remember.

Hi CU

I'm ok thanks looking forward to a good year this year


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ellie -welcome to the thread xxx

Morning all!! 

DK - glad to hear things have stopped     xxxx

CU - Jimmy!   sorry had to say it xxx 

Not much to report from me - Gave DH a night off last night. My tum still feels odd - a bit AF ish and sore and defo bloated still. Backache too  

Not sure how long to BMS for.....as you can see my cycle is soooo variable - last cycle was 28 days - normally am aaround 40 days - when would that mean that I ov? I am pretty sure I have been over the last few days which I am pleased about and as such set the ticker accordingly - just feel like our chances are getting slimmer all the time as if tis doesnt work it will be ICSI number 3 and I doubt we will go for any more than 4. By that point it begs the question 'How long do you keep going for'?  

L
xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lentil   

Everyone  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Cat   Right back at ya hun! hows things with you!

Lentil the BMS is up to you, my nurse told me every day from day 10 to 21 then when ever you like, but some people say every other day so its totally your call hun!       for you!

How is everyone?xxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody
CR -   Thanks so much for your message, it means a lot to me x
DK - Hmmm, what is going on with you, madam? Your chart looks great, it's strange that you should be experiencing bleeding though. Normally the temps dip when you get AF. I'm afraid it's just a case of wait and see.  Sorry, hun.  I know how frustrating it is  
Lentil - Unfortunatly, there are no hard and fast rules as to when we ovulate.  The only way to know for sure is to chart your fertility signs.  Ignore what happens to everybody else, because everybody is different.  If you click on the blue chart below my message it will take you to a site where you can chart your temps.  It also gives you a lot of information about charting.  However (here I go again, girls), the best source of information is Toni Weschler's 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'.  It is absolutely invaluable.  It got me my BFP within a month of reading it!!!
How often you have BMS is based on your hubby's SA.  If it's high, you can go for it every day.  If not, try every other day, to give the little soldiers time to get their strength back   
Ellie - Greetings  
Hi Jenny, Serenfach, CU (Jimmy), Lentil, Flossy Fly, Cat, Nik Nak, Reesy, TK, FO, and everybody else  
I had another little bleed last night - POOOH!!!!  Having another blood test at 4pm.  Will let you know the results when I get back.  Please girls, do your   energy for me


----------



## DK

Hey misty hun, how u feeling?was the bleed bright red or brown?Will you get the results today or tomorow? Keep   hun, i bled every 6weeks with jack and look he here handsom and well...When is your scan booked?

OOOOOOO you looked at my chart thank you, i though it looked pretty good to,      lil dip today but nothing major i think thats cause i slept on top of the bed as was up all night checking the blood and weeing alot! When i called the nurse yesterday she said it could be AF coming as sometimes that hapens and if i was she would be in full swing in the morning?she is not here! ^ NO AF^ But she not due til tomorow so will wait until tomorow! She said as im 10DPO it could be inplantion as she said normally 7-10DPO but can be 6-12DPO so could be that im not sure to be honest hun its a waiting game 

Whats everyones plans for today xxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girlies,

Hey DK fingers crossed for you then hun  how you feeling?

Misty how are you babes.lots of      energy for you im praying all is ok for you aswell  let me know your results.

Hiya Lentil


----------



## DK

Misty rees TK? When you had your inplan bleed was it brown?pink or both?

xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,

Mine was brown hun,but tiny spots


----------



## Topkat08

good afternoon girlies,

Sorry not going to read back today   so not 2 sure whats going on  

FO ~ how did u appoinment go hun?!   

DK ~ when i had that Implantation bleed it was a dull pinky/browny colour!! no bright red  blood (sorry tmi)

Bubs how u hun?! got u pm lol yep def think i should start 2 relax  

does anyone watch that Paul McKenna ~ i can make u thin?! x


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody   its c u jimmy hear   

well im sure the witch is on her way 
ive just wiped and its a pinky colour...im not happy but oh well theres always next month   
im not giveing up that easy


----------



## DK

OOOOOO         CU hun    Keep   its not over you know that look at me hun, when it comes full red then its over! 

      ^NO AF^ ^NO AF^        

Thanks you rees and TK! How are you both? 7weeks nearly TK my god where does it go?xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Aww CU   its not over till she shows her face properly hun! what t cd r u on?! x 

DK ~ lol be glad to get past 12 weeks   anyway enough of that.... how r u?! glad the bleeding has stopped   x


----------



## clomid user

dk...thanks hun but i no its hear ive got af pains and i just no...but im ok cos i no theres aways next month   
and im just happy that the letrozole is working for me...and makeing me follies...im going to really go 4 it next month 
df aint going to no wots hit him  i think i didnt bms enougth before i ov ...and really im just glad i no 1 way or another so then i can scrap all this months feelings and start again....    for next month...dk you did say feb was my month and i did believe you so hears to a feb  bfp  

good luck dk, cat, serenfach 4 this month hunnys...my cycle buddies
and of course everybody else 

how is everybody


----------



## DK

Cu hun come in to 2ww Chat hun..

Its not over complelty yet ok please hang on in there, feb was my BFP month hun, jan is yours!

Im glad your keeping   and   hun though thats good to see!    xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya all
,
just back from clinic    i feel a bit odd at the mo, soz haven't read pages before not in the mood.

well here goes, clomid next month then dh has SA sample again and IVF appointment on the 25th Feb  
NO waiting list so looks like it will start in March,    funding for 1 go, got lots of paper work to look at and read, and both got to have Hep B and HIV tests  

  can't get my head round it at the mo.


----------



## FlossyFly

FO - no waiting list! thats great news.  

I feel crap today. Didn't go to work which is a rarity for me. Had realy bad nausea this morning and have had a headache all day. I cant seem to focus my eyes and reading or looking at the laptop makes it worse.......either its the clomid or I am coming down with DH's cold. Am also getting twinges in the ov area


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO hunny, im not sure what to say... i know u didn't want to think about IVF n was hoping that it would happen on clomid but i suppose its good news that there's not a long waiting list.   I know u must be all over the place at the mo but once it has sunk in im sure u'll be ready to take it on with all u've got and u know now that u'll get a funded cycle which has to be a bit of a relief! 

Make sure IF and when u start IVF that u keep in touch


----------



## Lentil

FO - fantastic news that there is no wait and you are getting an NHS go honey xxx Dont worry IVF really isnt that bad - it just takes a little getting used to the idea but if it gets you to be a Mummy and Daddy its got to be


----------



## Topkat08

Oi Oi Lentil

how r ya girlie?! x


----------



## Lentil

Hola! Trying to not take any notice or analyse twinges! Also trying to make myself focus on work! How r u? xx


----------



## DK

Fo hun thats fantastic news hun, Good luck with it all and keep u all posted wont you!        .....

Lentil, rees, tk, FF, cu How are we all this afternoon?xxx


----------



## JW3

FO - wow, please post once you've got your head round it to let us know how you are feeling.  I guess some of us on this thread might just be the unlucky ones that clomid isn't going to work for, maybe better to know sooner rather than later.  I know it must be scary for you, just got to keep thinking of the end result.  I hope you are ok this seems to be happening very fast   .

You are real lucky no wait at all, I am waiting 18 months for funding, only 11 months to go now..........................


----------



## clomid user

FO..i think thats great news i would go 4 it anyway...

dk..im ok hun i haveant got any more pink blood  it was only a small line of it and it was a creamy pink colour  sorry tmi....
so not sure wot it is now   surely its 2 late to be inplantation...wot do you think

hi everybody


----------



## DK

Cu hun its not to late they say 6-12DPO i had it on day 26 and thats what u are today aint it?how many DPOHave you done a HPT??
   x


----------



## clomid user

dk...im not totally sure how many dpo i am as not totally sure when i ov...but it either was 25th or 26th or could of even been 27thdec
ive done my ticker from 25th...which would be 12dpo...but it could be 26th wwb 11dpo or could be 27th wwb 10dpo...i had ov pain them 3 days wot do you think...opps i think im starting to feel     again


----------



## Lentil

CU Jimmy Jamster - based on those dates of ov I think you should feel v v   you know honey xx

Anyone else had ov pains and EWCM (tmi sorry!!) for 5 days? It is just going on and on! If I do get pg I wonder of Srenfach will be right with her twins prediction as you ovulate for however many eggies there are dont you?!      It just keeps going on and on though   

xx


----------



## clomid user

hi lentil...its cu jimmy hear     you have really started something now   

i hope its a good sign...please please be a little beanie   

i really thought it would be to late tho...do you not think so hun  cu jimmy xx


----------



## Lentil

No I dont think its too late based on the dates that you had ov pains sweets. I had bright pink spotting for a day and a half when I got my BFP


----------



## clomid user

lentil...ohhhh i seem to be getting my hopes up again now opps...... 
how meny dpo was you hun  and can you remember if you felt any differant  cu jimmy xxx


----------



## DK

CU: Your about the same as me then hun as i have + on OPK on the 25 and reckon i ov'd on the 26th which would go in with my temp,i am 11DPO, Its not to late no hun looking it up in bookes and on the net they say from day 6-12DPO inplantion can happen so that would be fine in dates      its your eggie inplanting 

Lentil get down to that BMS and lots of it to


----------



## Lentil

Hiya - i was 11 dpo well dp EC which equates to dpo. I didnt 'feel' pg but I had suffered very mild OHSS from the ICSI and so I thought summit may have gone wrong as felt so bloated and full. I normally have a v healthy appetite and I could only just manage small snacks and not even a full sandwich! DH bless was going nuts and trying to get me to eat fish finger butties for protein! 

DK - I gave him a night off last night - quite funny as I have instigated and he has happily obliged but last night he didnt even question why I hadnt made demands lol     Back at it tonight - I think after work before dinner as a little treat for him -  I will lure him upstairs with the threat of putting the laundry away and pounce on him  

L xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Afternoon ladies!  

am finally back on my feet after being really poorly! docs thought it was a stroke til they discovered it is all 4 wisdom teeth trying to come out sideways and rotten lol! 2 days later, mega strong antibiotics and I can stand up again without falling over!   

Hi Ellie, welcome to the board,,,,, really gr8 ladies on here . I hope u get ur  very soon hon    I have a ds from clomid so it can work! still waiting for it to happen this time though!

DK - - Only 2 days hun and chart looking good!     4 u! And constipation is GOOD shows high progesterone levels! I always  (sorry tmi   ) have a clear out day before AF! 

Jennyw - -Ireland will be fab! I'm not jealous AT ALL   When ru due to test hon . . can't be long now?    for u!

CU - - how ru honey?   Have u managed to resist testing ?  Hope ^AF^ doesn't turn up hon.    

TK , Misty & Rees - - how r u my lovely UTD ladies  

Lentil - -   I think you keep going for as long as YOU want to .... no-one else knows what is right for you hon? Ru charting ur temp? If so it should confirm if you have ov'd and then you can have a break   Yes I have had ewcm and ov pains for as long as a week hon! Nice! No rest from bms  

Flossy - - sorry to hear ur feeling crxp     I think it might be a good sign that ov approaching as I always feel emotional and bit rough just before!     4 u!

FO - -      cycle buddy. Had a peek at ur chart and looks like ov today or tomorrow! I always dip like that day before my chart says I ov'd! U never know u might just catch this month!    

Misty - - -      for good resultas hon . . . only just got to post about bleeding.  

seren, cat, shelle and everyone else . . how ru all today?

 to everyone!


----------



## DK

My goodness Jwm how cat you remmeber all that? I have a terrible memory!

Glad your on the mend now luv!     For you! And them boys!     

Lentil hun thats a great idea about pounching on him he will like that lol!

Cu my buddy where u gonexx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

didn't remember it hon had another tab open for todays posts      I'm so blonde I find it hard to remember my name sometimes


----------



## DK

That is funny!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi there

JWM and lentil, had really strong ov pain yest and today in both sides, so   we catch this one,

Alright TK, Ser, DK, CU, cat and the newies, soz if miss ya off but not read much today

still getting my head round the whole ivf thing, i know its great to get a go and that its not a long wait but the SE really worry me, if its worst than clomid then boy am i in trouble    nasty stuff that you spray up ya nose   for a week then injections every day for 10 days then scans and them collecting the eggs  

well hopeya all feel and tucked up some where warm, going to be really friggin cold tonight so stay in and  

thanks for ALL being so lovely and couldn't do it with out you ALL  

fo


----------



## Lentil

FO - honestly dont worry -   we wont need it like you say but if you do ask for an alternative to sniffing - I dint have to - I did have to do the injections though, I got DH involved and tbh quite enjoyed watching his reaction as he felt worse than me   xxx The good thing about IVF is that you really feel like you are on the right road to having a baby xxxx


----------



## JW3

J&WM - Hi, wow you have been good with the personals just shows how many girls there are on here

I am testing soon, probably test on Saturday.  I am on a 32 day cycle but that will be day 28, but I've got some of those early tests off ebay now so will probably give it a go then.  If not test again Monday.

Anyone else testing this weekend?


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon ladies

J&WM (blonde bird..lolll ) - Hiya am good thanks hun,but very very tired,got  puffy eyes 

how are you doing hun?

FO - Hello there,sounds good hun at least it looks like your ov hun? how you doing today
Hiya Jen and DK.

Lentil I hope your ok hun


----------



## luski

Hi Lentil think u got same test day as me.

                        Mines on 15th Jan (if i can wait that long lol)

                        i feel very sick (gotta a washing machine in my tum)

                        feel very sleepy & my 1 boob feels & looks fuller than the other

                        & stings. must b bad dh noticed. I keepin my fingers crossed that

                        this is the month 4 me but not sure if it just side effects of clomid

                        it my 1st month on it.    

                        FO i did IVF 5 yrs ago & it wasn't anywere near as bad as how i'm feelin on clomid

                        would recommend a good rest after EC though can leave u a bit sore but no worse

                        than mild AF pains. i'll keep my fingers crossed 4 u 

                        & 4 every1 else aswell


----------



## Lentil

Luski       Its the day after our wedding anniversary so    

Serenfach - where are you today? U OK honey?

Hey Rees xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya luski 

Clomid is not very nice hun,I felt awfull on it too,what mg are you taking?


----------



## luski

I'm on 50mg. I'm goin crazy dont no if i could b pg or r these normal se for clomid

              Has any1 else had the same se as me at this stage of cycle??

              I'm on cd 20.


----------



## DK

Ladies i have been busy searching the net, i was wondering how long an inplantion bleed can last cause i though this cant be inplantion as been 2 days now,  and found out that an inplantion bleed can last up to 13days it states! long as its brown/pink blood and not red! Mods is that right?? Sounds long time to me, i thought maybe few days not 13days! 

Luski hun sorry your feeling so   , Blooming clomid!       xxx


----------



## Rees1978

luski  clomid can can have horrible se's and some symptoms unfortunetly are like pg I had them aswell hun  lots of   vibes for you though x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have known girls on here have bleeding for 20 wks of their pregnancy so        

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya cat how you doing now?

I read that to about women having bleed through pg,sometimes I wonder if I did last month as look fat.


----------



## serenfach

Good God, girls.. can you lot talk or what!?  

Lentil, I'll get to your PM asap, babe 

Well, I've had no implanation bleed.. had nothing like that at all actually, although my cm is somewhat back to normal [tmi I know] Thank God it is, because I was starting to rustle when I walked!! 

Not got the head for reading back a gazzilion pages or personals, sorry all. Long day at work. I hope everyone is doing ok?? 

I still have wierd tightening around my abdomen, trapped wind something chronic, which is causing my lower back to ache and the annoying pain above my pubic bone is back with a vengence  Also had a cracking headache for most of the darned day, too  But alas! No physical sign of af yet! 
If I ov on Dec 22nd and didn't catch, I should have had af today, but no sign  I have to calculate it this way until Saturday and then I test Sunday 

OH, forgot to say - this is the 3rd day running, where I have had a heightened sense of smell. Well, I say 'heightened', I might have to change that to 'spooky', because the popcorn I smelled at work day before yesterday.. _one other _ could smell it, too. Yesterday, I could smell drinking chocolate.. no one else could.. and today, I could smell a dead mouse [we had one at the back of the office before.. rank smell, unmistakable smell.. yuk] but no one else could!? So.. anyone had 'spooky smell' se?? lol

I think I'm going slightly


----------



## DK

serenfach Really hun i thought it was extermly quiet in here today! I remember at the start when i was on here used to do about 10pages a day hehe that was   and loads to read!

Not everyone has an inplantion bleed and these lil bleeds me and CU are having might not be inplantion so Who knows hun! might be all 4 of us with ^bfp^ One or 2 of us of us or non of us, Lets us   its all of us a!

The hightened sense of smell is a good thing hun   

Rees hun how u feeling?u seen MW yet?x

Cat thank u hun! x


----------



## serenfach

It's just me probably, DK.. I'm a bit away with the fairies today and when I saw 4 pages to catch up on.. I felt instantly more tired lol   How you feeling, babe? I did read that the bleeding had stopped..


----------



## DK

You never know hun keep   a, You were ment to test today was in you?
You read right babe yes i has stoppped well not stopped so eased up its hardly there no stains in knicks etc! x


----------



## serenfach

You ever have that happen before, DK?? 

Yep, was supposed.. keeping the   for Sunday, instead Xx


----------



## DK

Thats a good thing your waiting babe but how comes and why so long?

Nope never had this before an AF! X


----------



## serenfach

Like I said in my other post, DK, I've had enough heartache of testing 'probably' too early, only to have a bfn and then spend the best part of the following week having one bfn after the other.. So, as my nurse said on Dec 22nd that I was 'about to pop at any time', I ov'd between then and Dec 28th [ that's a week I've given myself for that little eggie to have done her thing  ] and 14 days from Dec 28th, is this coming Saturday. If no af >>  << I test Sunday - I either get my bfp, or something is very, very wrong  [I'm using Saturday as a total chill out day, not stressing over anything.. going to try to spend the WHOLE day relaxing]

You've never had that before? Oh, DK.. with no fat lady to be heard singing, I would definitely stay


----------



## DK

O right  serenfach i understand now hun thats good way to look at it and be  
 for you and your  this month!

God i have just eaten my dinner now fill terrible got really sharp pains    Start getting   and something else happens  xx


----------



## clomid user

dk...hi hun im back ive been asleep  
no more bloodish stuff it looks brown now not pink...i keep looking at it 
no af..no..af..no af..no..af no af..   hows you
serenfach..hi hun you dont like testing then...neither do i..

cat..are you ok hun im worried bout yaits ok to be down and just because your a mod your still a person who has feelings 
come and join us girls...          
hi everybody


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Evening ladies . . . . 

Been catching up with friend over rd who also ttc but for 7 yrs! Nice to sit with someone similarly obsessed    

CAT       We are here honey anytime you need an ear to bend, shout at or shoulder to (in a cyber kinda way) cry on. I know it's hard hon and sometimes a good cry and large glass of something lovely is all that will make it bearable!     

JennyW - -     for whenever you give in and test   I always think if test 14dpo then it'll show! Got fingers crossed for you! 

Reesey bird!     I know . . .blonde and working in education . . . hmmmmmmmmmmmm     Help the kids hahahaha! I am on the mend now ta and should be seen by surgeons within 2 wks, then op for nasty old wisdom teeth (who are EVEN more   than me   trying to come out sideways . . . even I know which way is up     )

Any news on scans of ur beanie hon?  

Luski   sorry ur feeling bl  y bol  ing c  p !!!! I have taken clomid in 2000 (ds !!!!) and 2008 to now. The only cycles I had no se were months i didn't ov. When I have ov'd I have felt awful . . hot flushes, insomnia, sore (.y.) 
nausea (mainly after ov) tired, grumpy and the WORST for me is feeling pg when I'm not which to me is just cruel! So to answer ur question ur quite normal honey. Clomid can be (I am PROOF!) a miracle drug, and when it works we forgive it it's cruelty, but until then I say clomid is a cruel drug and the best place to be when on it is here with these wonderful ladies!      

Cat - - how ru hon? I agree totally with you... my friend has had 3  full on  and just had scan which showed 14 wks pg! So yes DK don't give up hope until the old  rears her ugly head.    

Seren - - Hi hon, all ur symptoms could very easily be pg     and consitpation and trapped wind are signs of high levels of progesterone honey which is a   thing! Totally understand why u not testing even if you could. I am adament not gonna test unless  doesn't appear on time  . . . otherwise i get  again and again, each time convincing myself it's just cos too early to show! My temp drops a lot on 12dpo so that's my 'test' point, if no drop then I'll test! Might even hold out for the 18 dpo miracle threshold! If not pg then I'll know soon enough! So I get where ur coming from hon, as long as you do what's right for u          

 to everyone!

i am feeling really upbeat today, must be cos I went into work and asked for meeting with my boss (who is lovely!) as worried about having so much time off only 4 months into new job. She told me I take any time I need and that she was worried I was gonna leave! she told me the kids love me and so do the teachers! Not blowing trumpet just so chuffed as I love love love my jobbie wobbie! 

Also think i'm more chilled as feeling better and cos been unwell, mucked up doses of clomid and taking mega antibiotics therefore have mentally written this month off. All I want is to ov then I'm happy cos still in with a chance. But cos written it off think i'm more relaxed   Mind you . . I'll read this post next week in dreaded  and  will   at myself for being so  

Lots of love to you all..... off to pay some attention to dh rather than u lot or this month will REALLY be written off


----------



## Ellie...

Hi everyone,

I'm have a really cr*p memory so cannot remember all the pages that I have just read!!!  Fingers crossed for all you ladies gettign ready to test.  I really hope  your dreams come true this month  

My friend had a baby boy today, am really pleased for her... but as usual there's that feeling of 'when will it be our turn'. Seems like everyone I know has a baby or 2.. Surprisingly have not burst into tears yet which is weird  so that's a positive 

Jenny - I think you asked about my womb...  my memory is so bad cannot remember for the life of me   I just remember it was supposed to be a good thickness.

x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dear Ellie,

   hard when others have the babies . . .even though pleased for them it still stings  

Whereabout on ur cycle ru? Ru in the next 'batch ' of testers? I'm only cd12 so 16 days to go for me. . . not even in the   yet!

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach

Spot on, Nik    No one needs pointless heartache. Just got to stay strong enough not to test until af is definitely late and  stay  to get you through!  As for trapped wind, OH MY GOD I feel like my belly's gonna blow   <<Don't know why I laughed when I wrote that, it's making me feel really ill. Yuk.

JennyW   in case I forget to say again, GOOD LUCK with your test  

Ellie.. Luski.. CU.. Cat.. Rees.. FO.. Lentil.. DK     and anyone else I missed.

I just had a great cry. I have eyes like puffballs now, but I don't care.. the release was worth it!


----------



## Ellie...

Just wrote a message but all got lost!! Had to restart PC! DOH! 

J&WM  - Have ages to go on my cycle only on cd5... my cycle is normally 29/30 days long. Probably due on 30th/31st..

have just started taking my temp in the morning, bt have no idea how to put it in my posts.. help anyone or if you could point me in the right direction that wold be great.

thx

x


----------



## clomid user

dk...you ok hun cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 not happy, really BAD ov pain, in both sides,feels like someone is pushing their elbow on the inside of both hips
got to have BMS tonight and really not in the mood, 

HATE HATE HATE CLOMID  

fo


----------



## serenfach

FO       I'm with you, babe. I'm having awful pains and I am literally bursting into tears for no reason at all. Just got over my 4th outburst of the evening.  This is horrible, FO.. but hopefully all worth it in the end 

Hang in there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks girls really appreciate your hugs and positive vibes .. just feeling mega emotional today will be ok tho   2ww's are meant to drive you mental aren't they  

Cat x


----------



## serenfach

For everyone, but right now especially those on their 2ww Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

Been up since 6.30, not a happy bunny today, still in pain, feel sick and just feel pants

temp gone back down again  never been low like this 

last night we had bms and i was nearly in tears, hurt so much poor DH found it really hard to enjoy it as i was in so much pain, luckly we had the light off as my face was screwed up trying to cope with it,
mad how you can have bms and then hug each other with dh saying he's sorry for hurting me,  

hope ya all staying warm
read the info on ivf last night,    not looking forward to it at all  

fo


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this morning? 

Well i want to say thank you to everyone for there support but AF has shown her face big time  O well a                         

xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Soz to hear that DK 
never gets any easier does it,  

fo


----------



## DK

Thanks FO hun, nope it does not! 

Sitting here                      DH at work and dont want to tel him over the phn!


----------



## Fire Opal

its all so unfair, what we have to go though

let try to keep each other chipper today  

fo


----------



## DK

Hun im back on clomid tomorow, nurse said stay on 125mg as that worked and had 3eggs but i think i should up it to 150mg? Maybe that will produce bigger and better?

xxx


----------



## Lentil

DK - I am sorry hunny  . A fresh start tomorrow  

Serenfach - hope you are feeling more calm now. How did you sleep?

FO -     dont worry sweets

Morning everyone else xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK   So sorry hunny        I wouldn't up the dose as remember the effect of clomid is accumulative so even on the same dose it can have more effect   heres to this cycle being the magical one hunny                                                                                                         

Its a great sign that you produced good follicles hunny ..   so take heart from that   but know you must be feeling devastated   so here if you need to rant hunny 

Morning everyone  

Cat x


----------



## Lentil

Morning Cat - How are you feeling today? Hope you are OK xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I just have a dull ache like I did yesterday morning which went as the day progressed ..so really have no idea this cycle ..but def keeping my feet on the ground ..

How are you feeling hun ?



Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Cat and len
hope ya doing ok  

have lots i could do today but on the sofa feeling really naf, can ov make you feel sick or is it just the clomid?

fo


----------



## DK

Thank you ladies!

I am devastated, Cant stop    this is really the first month it has worked(had good lining and eggs) so i had    it would be ok!  

Just fill like why cant it be me!!!!!!          

Thanks cat, ok i wont up the dose! I going ring my nurse in a min and speak to her, got book in for my scan anyway! 

Going start taking the selenium today(so is DH) and eat more brazil nuts(covered in choc mind you) but hey they still do the job 

And dev more BMS this month!

xxxx            xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fire Opal .. I have never felt sick when ovulating but then don't do it enough to be able to give a balanced viewpoint .. could you be coming down with this horrible bug going round ?

Clomid can have allsorts of side effects I used to feel sick on Metformin that I take so its hard to tell if clomid ever made me feel sick .. take it easy hunny and hope you feel better soon  

DK   Everything to hope for this cycle then hunny       

Serenfach   The positive vibes are needed on here today hunny so thanks for that  

Cat x


----------



## Lentil

Wlbabycat -     your dull ache is a good sign...cant see if you have a ticker now I am replying - what CD you on? 

FO - I am good today ta - my dull ache has gone at last! 
I dont recall feeling sick - moody and headachey and bloated and twingey and back ache yes but not sick....Is it on the SE list?

Poss tmi but if I cant tell you girlies who can I tell! Still more EWCM last yesterday though so even though DH didnt finish his Spanish homework (he is learning Spanish at the moment and has class today) which he was doing in bed for an hour and a half until 1am I gave him my 'come hither' look and we both burst out laughing and he said 'oh no.......' which we found even more funny. He basically then said he was knackered and to just 'crack on'     Hope not tmi at this time of the day but hope it may make you giggle. Anyway ...I did ....erm ....get him going and we BMS'ed again    and I fell asleep with my bum on a pillow and woke up with stiff legs  

Just for the record thats BMS on 29th which was cd 9 - 10, 30th and 31st Dec, 1st, 3rd, 4th and 6th Jan so far I think......reckon thats enough ladies I have decided we are going to keep going while there is EWCM and for a week after it finishes     I know that this is our last go at Clomid and then we are down to 2 self funded ICSI and thats possibly it so trying to make the most!  

DK - Selenium and Pineapple Juice are good for womb lining sweety - nothing wrong with the choc variety. Make sure its fresh Pineapple juice though. 

Anyhow.....best get some work done - have a fab day all.
xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Len   isn't it funny when the man is saying oh no not again  

most men don't get enough and moan about it,  

you've got to   or you'd go mad

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have two days til testing hun .. I had the same dull ache yesterday morning which faded as the day went on ..I just seem to wake up with it .. right off to make porridge 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Thank you ladies 

On a more positive note i have my scan booked 19th jan!  Going drink lots of pineapple juice,(that worked last time) eat nuts(choc covered of course) and take my selenium and hope that makes my lining even better 

Now going to concentrate on my driving theory test in few days  Take mind off TTC 

Have rung DH at work he upset but promised to BMS more this month! 

xxxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody... 
sorry dk..hun but you seem to be positive for this month   
well theres no sign of af yet....i just feel normal 
but im sure shes on her way.

hi lentil,fo,tk,rees,jen,j&wm,serenfach and any one else ive missed..


----------



## DK

Good morning Cu hun!

Yep was so   but hey what will be will be! I had my   got over it now, fresh start tomorow! xx

On the   side she is regulating herself thats 28days again! 

Glad your ok hun! 

 For no af!


----------



## MistyW

More bad news I'm afraid.
Blood tests showed that my HCG levels are plummeting, so beanie has decided not to stick around.
We now have to wait maybe 10 weeks before we can start trying again. It's completely pooh!
I'm defo going to start taking selenium and eating brazil nuts.  Do you think maybe my lining wasn't thick enough for beanie to stick  
DK - We can be miserable together today  
Love to the rest of you.  Thank you all for being so supportive over the past couple of days xxx


----------



## clomid user

mistyw..im so sorry hun...i never really no wot to say when this happens all i no is it must be the worst feeling ever..
i hope your ok and bearing up        
wot was your womb lineing hun


----------



## Lentil

Misty           Its the most horrendous thing to have your dream granted and then taken. I know it wont make you feel any better at the moment and I hope you dont mind me saying this but when this happened to me someone said to me that its better that it has happened now rather than later on. At the time I wanted to shout and scream that it just wasnt fair but after a while I could see their point. I hope this helps you too lovely xxxxxx

WLbabycat - I dont know what your dull ache could be sweety -     its good news for you - 2 days to go - are you excited? xx

Morning CU xx

FO - I know - it really made us laugh so much. The other thing that had us chuckling is that I made slimming worlds macaroni cheese stuffed peppers for dinner and they had spring onion and garlic in and DH had jokingly told me my breath stank but cause I couldnt smell it on his breath I was really self conscious and kept moving my face to the side lol 

xxxx


----------



## bubkin

Hi Misty, sorry to hear of your loss :-(  

i have blown you bubbles for luck,  and as for lining , they say mc are caused by defects in the embryo, which is something none of us can control, so please don't blame your self. 

have the hospital asked you to retest in a week?  and are you still bleeding? 

bubsxx


----------



## Lettsy

Hi all,

Just a quickie as off to work ( and it took me about 45 minutes to catch up on the last 24 hours , gees, you lot do natter  )

DK -   Sorry to hear AF arrived. Stay positive, you know it can work!

Misty -    So Sorry hun,  hopefully the hosp will give you an idea of what happened??

Ellie - If I remember correctly you were asking about how to add your temp to a chart on here. Well, if you double click on ,for example, Fire Opals coloured box at the bottom of her Signature (it should say CD 15 or something similar) then it will open a new screen. At the top of the left hand column it should say MY CHART. Click on that and then log in/register, you can then add your temps to your own chart. To display it on your signature I think you have to copy and paste the hmtl number to your signature. Good luck.

FO - It's great that there's no waiting list for IVF for you. It's a bit decision, but i'd be tempted just for one go . . and it's free.

Bye girls off to work

Sx


----------



## DK

Misty hun Im ever so sorry!          

Thank you hun!      xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi CU (Jimmy)
I'm OK.  We were prepared for the worst - they thought I was having an ectopic pregnancy, so the fact that it is just dwindling away naturally is actually quite a relief, in a weird kind of way.  At least I won't have to have another laparoscopy!
I never had a scan so I don't know what my womb lining was.  
Lentil - You are spot on.  The fact that this happened so early is much easier to accept.
Anyway, even if it only lasted for a couple of weeks, getting a BFP is the best feeling in the world.  I hope we get some more of them on here.  We need cheering up  
Bubs - Hi sweetheart.  Thanks for the reassurance that it was nothing I did wrong.  I just have to believe, 'Que Sera, Sera.  What will be will be'. I have to have another HCG in a week, to check that the level has dropped down.  No more bleeding, but AF pains now getting stronger.  YUK!  At least I can have a good old drinky tonight!
Dk & Lettsy - Thanks angels


----------



## clomid user

mistyw...its c u jimmy   its nice you still have your sense of humour 
it wouldnt of been anything you done hun...these thigs just happen..half of all pg end in mc. 
why do you have to wait 10 wks


----------



## MistyW

Yep, I keep switching between being optimistic/accepting and being really upset.  I've still got the hormones swirling around inside me, I guess.
Apparently (TMI coming up), I could bleed for 2 weeks now, then it could take 4-6 weeks for AF to show up.  Then I'm supposed to wait a cycle and try again.  Eek, that's over 10 weeks   Stuff that, I'm trying again asap!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Misty hun i'm so sorry to hear about ya loss  

fo


----------



## clomid user

mistyw..i only asked that because i no people who have had a mc and fell pg the next month its really quiet common...your hormones will be all over the place...and sweetie it probley hasant sank in yet         

im due to test tommrow but i wont im going to leave it and if af doesnt show her face then i will test monday 

dk..hows you


----------



## MistyW

CU - I bet you crack before Monday


----------



## JW3

Misty -      , I can't believe this has happened.  Thinking about you.

Love
Jenny
xxx


----------



## DK

Im glad my pm made sense hun, didnt want to add it here as some people might not understand where i was coming from! Glad it made you fill good!   Dont be a stranger ok hun!      

Thank you all ladies!

Cu hun im ok, had my   feeling sorry for myself but more   this month, out come the pineapple juice, selenium, brazil nuts, and lots more BMS    Going to concen trate on my driving theroy test in few days and then DH 38th birthday on 18th then got me scan on the 19th so lots to keep me busy! xxx


----------



## clomid user

mistyw.. you crack me up...i was thinking of getting a test today   

dk..im glad you are ok


----------



## DK

Cu come to mine and il give you some i have loads  save some money  x


----------



## clomid user

hi....better send the     round as ive cracked...and it was a BFN...just great...and now df wants me to scoot round b&q....just bloody great


----------



## DK

Dont be to negitive about it hun its still ealry your not 14DPO are you?
what u getting at b&q hun  x


----------



## clomid user

dk...na im 12 or 13 dpo i think...i got a clear blue  
i just want af to get hear so i can sart next month...i must admit i do look forward to my scans so i can see how many folies ive got 

df just wants to look around...you no wot there like


----------



## Fire Opal

still early cu

wish i could have a scan, feel like both ov are going to pop, just pushing my skin round them hurts today  

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Misty hunny   so sorry hun         

Cat x


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh Misty I'm so gutted for you.


----------



## clomid user

cat..ive cracked    it was a bfn...how are you hun


----------



## DK

Cu hun clearblue aint that senstive to be honest, early responce is better, clearblue is good though i have 4here waiting just need to get to the stadge of being late!  

I would of been 12dpo today so you should be about that to hun! I have some 10ml here hun if you need them, If you come on today or tomorow or fri hun(not that i want you to) i want you to have  but if you do we will prob be scanned on same day hun  that will be good we can meet then 

Im off driving at 1  x


----------



## strawberryjam

Misty, you have my every sympathy lovely.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

CU   I think it could well be too early hunny            ^ do another on friday hunny if AF has not arrived as based on your dates that would be more realistic test date   

I am testing on Friday hunny and are dates are about the same          

Cat x


----------



## DK

I agree with cat hun dont test til fri again!  When is AF due hun!

Good luck cat hun


----------



## bubkin

FO get BMS'ing even if its painful just tell him not to be so frantic ;-)  men eh lol


----------



## Fire Opal

hi bub

not his fault,   hurt even taking it slow, TMI can't go all the way in as to painful

hows you hun 

fo


----------



## bubkin

might have to have a bit of fore play and get him to put in in when he is close  i had the same thing my back wan side were killing me wheni ov'd


----------



## Bellini

I just wanted to add my condolensces Misty.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## DK

Cat hun i sent you a Pm but not sure if you got it as comp crashed but if i wanted to complain about someone who do i go to?
Would it be top man tony or a mod? Also what would happen?xx


----------



## sarah30

*DK* - you need to go to the Mod of the area where the person has called you a problem 

How is eveyone today? I feel very bloated and tender down there think I have or am gonna ovulate !!

Sarah x


----------



## Rees1978

Misty, I am so so so so sorry hun       how did they know your hcg was dropping hun did you have bad pains?oh honey dont know what to say aprt from?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Firstly to a mod for advice hun x


----------



## Fire Opal

think this is OHSS again, had it mildly second month on cloimd,

have googled it

Symptoms are set into 3 categories: mild, moderate, and severe and some others. Mild symptoms include abdominal bloating and feeling of fullness, nausea, diarrhea,  and slight weight gain. Moderate symptoms include excessive weight gain (weight gain of greater than 2 pounds per day), increased abdominal girth, vomiting, diarrhea, darker urine and less in amount, excessive thirst, and skin and/or hair feeling dry (in addition to mild symptoms). Severe symptoms are fullness/bloating above the waist, shortness of breath, urination significantly darker or has ceased, calf and chest pains, marked abdominal bloating or distention, and lower abdominal pains (in addition to mild and moderate symptoms).

I have been a bit naughty this month as was put down to 25mg last month but didn't oc so took 50mg this month, don't think my ov's are v happy 

god it hurts, if still like this tmw might ring clinic

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sarah ..How are you hun ?  

Big hug to everyone this afternoon  
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

FO  Make sure you drink plenty of water for OHSS hun    if you still ain't better I would call clinic or Drs


----------



## Fire Opal

shell am doing 

been really thursty since last night, have water filter next to me,

if feel worse i will call them, so bloated and painful, wierd pain as not like af, 

fo


----------



## JW3

FO -   thinking about you, hope you feel better soon

DK - good luck with your theory test    

Hiya Cat, CU, Shell, Rees, Sarah


----------



## sarah30

Misty - just seen your news hun, I am so so so so sorry   I can fully apreciate you emotions at the moment, I would defo miss the next cycle for trying again hun, let you body return to normal hormonal cycle. Hormones are very powerful things and you dont wanna waste a cycle of treatment.
If you need to chat PM me I have been through a m/c 3 times at varying stages and can help !!

Sarah x x


----------



## DK

Fo hun its very painful please make sure you drink lots and lots of water and make sure you speak to your nurse/cliniinc, they will help you maybe do bloods or give u a scan to check if it is that!   its not a!       .

Jenny thank you hun, you know your the only one that has wished me luck in it    Thank you!       How are you hun?  xx

Sarah thanks hun! xx


----------



## sarah30

DK - you are welcome !!

wouldloveababycat - many thanks for the hugs hun xx


----------



## Shellebell

UPDATE ON OUR CHAT NIGHT

SUNDAY NIGHTS 8 TIL 9 PM
WEEKLY

So who is about to make this Sun 

What would we call the room


----------



## sarah30

shellebell - me i will be around for forchat night .... I think room should be called 'raging hormones only'


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry DK must have missed that you had your theory test when is it ? GOOD LUCK HUNNY      

Jenny   How are you hun?

Fire Opal   Yes important for you to contact Dr if you start feeling unwell hunny   

Sorry rubbish at personals at the mo 

Sarah ..quite alright have another    ummm think most of FF's will be on there with that name   how about Clomid Chicks or Crazy Clomid Chicks 

Cat x


----------



## sarah30

wouldloveababycat - thanks and oh yeh never thought of that !!


----------



## Shellebell

But we ain't just clomid girls tho, ey Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ummm that true doh although most are .. how about crazy chicks without the clomid    or    ...I don't know ..answers on a post ..card please  

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

I suppose it would have to mention Clomid or something as it would be a private chat and anyone else in chat room knows what it is 

The password would be changed weekly and announced in here  

Who hasn't been in chat before  You may need to download a few things before being allowed in chat, how about for this week we come on earlier for everyone to test and make sure they get in OK


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
DK - Sorry about not asking about the test   Hope it goes well   Has somebody upset you, honey?  I'll get them for you    
FO - What is OHSS?  If it's any consolation, I was in a lot of pain when I ov'd last month.  I was walking about as if I was constipated.  It lasted for 2 days.  We had the painful BMS with the lights off too, and we got the BFP.  So fingers crossed.
Thanks for all your lovely messages of support.  Reesy Roo - I did send an e-mail to your home computer explaining what went wrong.  It's nothing for you to worry about though.  Nothing at all to do with the pains I was having  
Well, I'm a bit ****** off   The consultant has told me that I have to wait 3 months before ttc again.  I can then try 6 months of Clomid (he didn't say what strength).  If it doesn't work, my gp has to re-refer me to him.  Oh, bloody great.  Another year's wait!!!!  I'm 38 now!!!  They said, oh you did it once, you'll do it again,  but it took nearly 5 years    
Anyway, rant over now I promise  
Am looking forward to the chat room, should be a blast!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171212.msg2709933#msg2709933


----------

